# Gaming News Channel...



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 5, 2009)

OK guys.. 

I felt like gamers are being ignored in the technology news section and the random news section. So, I thought of opening one thread myself which will be purely dedicated to gaming news. I'll update it once or twice a day. And I will mention the sources of the news too. I request all of the members to contribute. And it should be obvious to you that i will post the news by observing various gaming websites. 

Ok.. Today's news..

New Contra Game on WiiWare next week.

Every one of us would have played Contra. It's a true Gem in the arcade shooter. So, in 2007 they have released a contra game for DS. Now.. Konami is going to release a new contra game for wii. It will be officially available on WiiWare from next week. The game features..

--2 player local co-op game play
--Classic Contra firepower, including the popular Spreadshot
--2 unlockable characters
--Retro 2D sprite, action side scrolling game
--Story follows the classic Contra theme.

Source


IGN's #1 console

IGN has been in the hunt for the best video game console among a big list of 25 consoles. They have announced their best console recently. It's our very best friend Nintendo Entertainment system.. shortly termed as NES. 

Check out this video...

That's it for now.. I'll be back with more news at 8 P.M this day...

Untill then.. keep gaming


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 5, 2009)

Assassin's Creed 2 New gameplay Video

 has been released. The game just shows some random stuff nothing in particular is shown. It is just about 2 Minutes

Watch it here.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 5, 2009)

PS3 in Last Place in Japan

Nintendo continues to tear up the Japanese sales charts with the most unthreatening of game releases. Friend Collection remained at the top of Media Create's weekly sales charts this week, staying level with its sales for the past few weeks and slowly climbing its way towards a million units. 

The casual-friendly DS title, which lets players place their Mii collection in a virtual world, beat out a few major new releases. Soul Calibur Broken Destiny and Super Robo Academy, both heavily promoted, didn't even cross the 30,000 mark. D3 Publisher's Xbox 360 host club sim, Dream Club, debuted with 46,000 units -- an impressive figure considering the system's limited audience.

There wasn't much of a change in the hardware race. The PS3 continued to plummet, presumably as stock dried out and people realized that by waiting an additional week, they could end up with a cheaper, thinner, quieter system, and get an extra 40 gigs too! 

DSi: 59,881 (59,578)
PSP : 26,081 (27,187)
Wii: 25,038 (26,972)
DS Lite: 7,304 (5,735)
Xbox 360: 7,254 (8,979)
PS2 : 3,179 (3,295)
PS3: 1,040 (2,052)

What's going on sony? Do some thing....!

Source


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

^^That soon gonna end. because last week american sales are released and PS3 got 106% increase in sales over past week and do remember that slim ps3 was released mid week. 

It's gonna be bye bye wii as xbox 360 is avialble for 50$ less and sony PS3 is just 50% costlier now.


*img7.imageshack.us/img7/3641/vgcharz20090904383.th.jpg

Look at the steep jump in sales for Sony.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 5, 2009)

Man, awesome! New ACII gameplay! Thank you, vamsi on startin' this thread. Hope to see more news


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 5, 2009)

Grand Theft Auto IV Gets Title Update

Today Rockstar Games released a title update for the Xbox 360 version of Grand Theft Auto IV. Should be a popular update, as it stops filthy cheaters in their tracks. 

Apparently folks were using cheat codes in multiplayer matches. No more, though. The update also fixes an invisible player issue.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 6, 2009)

Uncharted 2 New gameplay video @ PAX 2009

In Penny Arcade Expo Naughtydog unveiled New gameplay video of Uncharted 2: amongst thieves

Check out the video here
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Need for Speed Shift - No Demo Coming Before Release

As a reply for thousands of forum posts and emails by the franchise fans requesting to confirm Need for Speed: Shift demo.. EA officials said the following lines.

"In the last few weeks we've received a lot of messages and forum posts about a demo so we're currently looking into the feasibility of releasing a demo for SHIFT. We are committed to releasing the best Need for Speed game so we kept the entire team working on the game to make sure we release a really great experience. 

We're really proud of what the guys at SMS and Black Box have created and we can't wait to get the game in your hands."

It is obvious that the demo will not be coming out atleast before the game' release.

Source


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice Thread...Make this thread a *sticky one!*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 6, 2009)

Even I thought about it. But.. will mods like the idea to make it sticky?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Disney to acquire Marvel for $4 billion

The Magic Kingdom will soon see an influx of immigrants, as The Walt Disney Company today announced an agreement with Marvel Entertainment to acquire the comic publisher and its stable of over 5,000 characters. The deal is valued at $4 billion in cash and Disney stock.

Read on..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 7, 2009)

Little Big Plant: Game Of The Year Edition

Since its launch in October 2008, LittleBigPlanet has been widely praised and critically acclaimed with more than 80 industry awards worldwide, 15 of which have been for Game of the Year categories. To celebrate these achievements, the Game of the Year edition features LittleBigPlanet’s award winning “Play, Create, and Share” gameplay experience with 18 never-before-seen bonus levels created by LittleBigPlanet fans from around the world. These 18 amateur level designers were hand-picked by developer Media Molecule.

The LittleBigPlanet Game of the Year edition will also include seven free downloadable content packs to expand SackBoy’s wardrobe, deliver new action packed gameplay, and offer a larger variety of “Create” materials. In addition, limited quantities of the game will include a PlayStation Network voucher code to download the upcoming ModNation Racers online beta.

*i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/elgefe02/082a605a.jpg

*i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/elgefe02/9aaf2f44.png

Features:
• 18 NEVER-BEFORE-SEEN LEVELS CREATED BY THE FANS – Each creator was hand picked by developer Media Molecule based on previous levels that these enthusiasts created and shared online. Once identified, all 18 consumers were commissioned to design a completely new environment for the LittleBigPlanet world, allowing each fan to become an amateur video game developer. All bonus levels are readily available to consumers by selecting the "Bonus Level" in-game option.
• 7 COSTUME & LEVEL PACKS – Each content pack provides a mix of goodies to expand SackBoy’s wardrobe, deliver new action packed gameplay, and offer a larger variety of “Create” materials. These Packs include Metal Gear Solid Level Pack – featuring the “Paintinator” and six action-packed levels ($5.99), Metal Gear Solid Costumes ($5.99), Monsters Costumes ($2.99), Monsters Pack ($3.99), History Costumes ($2.99), History Pack ($3.99), and Animals Costumes ($2.99). All packs are priced as on the PlayStation®Store.
• ACCESS TO MODNATION RACERS ONLINE BETA – Get a sneak peek at PlayStation’s newest “Play, Create, Share” experience – ModNation Racers. Limited quantities of the LittleBigPlanet Game of the Year edition will include a PlayStation Network voucher code to download the upcoming online beta.
• PLAY, CREATE, SHARE – LittleBigPlanet allows players to not only play ready-made in-game levels, but to also create their own game levels and share them with others across the world via the PlayStation Network.
• CUSTOMIZED EXPERINCE – Whether the player is a fashion designer, an architect, or aspiring video game developer, they can show their talents off with the easy-to-use creation tools to build unique levels that can be used as a presentation, an in-game fashion show, a photo album, or a creative homage to your pet. The power of creation is firmly in the player’s hands.
• GET CREATIVE – Players will have infinite amounts of stickers, decorations, materials (glass, metal, sponge, polystyrene, cardboard, and rubber), bolts (springs, motor, and wobble bolts), switches, and rods to choose from to create their unique game levels for fun or competitive gameplay.
• PERSONALIZING YOUR LEVELS – Using the Playstation®Eye, players can place their very own images within the levels for added personalization using the sticker and decorations tool.
• ENDLESS GAMING EXPERIENCE – With more than 1,250,000 user generated levels published on the PlayStation Network, fans will never run out of exciting environments to explore.
• ONLINE MULTI-PLAYER MODE – Players can make Sack-buddies with other players across the world (also known as “Happy Gadders”) to discover LittleBigPlanet together while they “Play, Create, and Share” online.
• SOCIAL NETWORKING TOOLS – When players want to play published levels, they can search for levels that suit their skill and taste by player ratings, tags like “Brilliant,” “Funny,” “Challenging,” or they can read through player comments.
• CHAT FUNCTIONALITY – Players are able to commute with the lovable SackBoy’s emotes (happy, angry, etc), but additionally, there is in-game chat support to aid collaborative efforts…or to increase the level of competition!
• TROPHY SUPPORT – LittleBigPlanet supports a host of fun and challenging trophies to collect along the way.

It is available from all the major retail stores.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

This is much Over head news ! 

Congrats Vamsi keep going good work ! keep it update daily


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 7, 2009)

PS3 Slim Sells 500,000 units worldwide in the first week

PS3 is back on the track baby. The new PS3 slim sold over Half-a-million units last week. This is the most successful console relaunch in history.

More information can be found here


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 8, 2009)

Eidos puts pirates in the Asylum

idos appears to have laid a sneaky bat-trap, for those pesky pirates to trying to enjoy Arkham Asylum without paying.

Apparently the all-important Glide ability gets disabled if you aren’t running a legit version… As a  pirate recently found out on the forums.


Cheshirec_the_cat (The Pirate)

Hi!
I’ve got a problem when it’s time to use Batman’s glide in the game. When I hold <Space> , like it’s said to jump from one platform to another, Batman tries to open his wings again and again instead of gliding. So he fels down in a poisoning gas. If somebody could tel me, what should I do there.

Keir (Eidos)

The problem you have encountered is a hook in the copy protection, to catch out people who try and download cracked versions of the game for free.

It’s not a bug in the game’s code, it’s a bug in your moral code.

Source


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 8, 2009)

^Good work, Vamsi! Darn! No dwnldin' Asylum, eh?? Sh*t! How much would it cost here?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2009)

*PS3 Slim sales up nearly 1000% in the UK*

It looks like Engadget editors aren't the only folk who prefer technology that's slimmer, cheaper, and better. According to an article at GamesIndustry.biz, a group that charts retail sales in the UK is saying that sales of the PS3 increased over 999 percent in the week since its British debut of the newer, slimmer form factor. And if that wasn't good news enough for Sony, the console has also outsold the DS, Wii and Xbox 360 by approximately 3:1. Although the last time it was the lead hardware format in the UK was the first week of 2008, the PS3 has never lagged as far behind the others as it has Stateside. But still -- a near 1000 percent increase? If true, that makes the States' 104 percent increase seem lackluster in comparison. Then again, maybe the Brits never realized that Disney Sing It! High School Musical 3 is available on platforms other than the PlayStation. That could explain a lot of things, actually...

source: engadget.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 8, 2009)

As it is a Eidos flick.. it would be between 800-1200 bucks.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> *PS3 Slim sales up nearly 1000% in the UK*
> 
> It looks like Engadget editors aren't the only folk who prefer technology that's slimmer, cheaper, and better. According to an article at GamesIndustry.biz, a group that charts retail sales in the UK is saying that sales of the PS3 increased over 999 percent in the week since its British debut of the newer, slimmer form factor. And if that wasn't good news enough for Sony, the console has also outsold the DS, Wii and Xbox 360 by approximately 3:1. Although the last time it was the lead hardware format in the UK was the first week of 2008, the PS3 has never lagged as far behind the others as it has Stateside. But still -- a near 1000 percent increase? If true, that makes the States' 104 percent increase seem lackluster in comparison. Then again, maybe the Brits never realized that Disney Sing It! High School Musical 3 is available on platforms other than the PlayStation. That could explain a lot of things, actually...
> 
> source: engadget.



It seems like ps3 slim is  sony's answer for microsoft Jasper.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2009)

yes. Looks like PS3 slim is going to put Sony back on track. All hell will break lose if modders get PS3 slim modding to work.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 9, 2009)

I think achieving that is quite difficult. Even thou they have managed to mod the console.. Games should be loaded on a Bluray disc.. some of the games like MGS 4 even have the DualLayer Bluray discs.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 9, 2009)

Batman Arkham Aslyum would cost Rs - 699


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 9, 2009)

Free DLC Content coming for Batman on all Platforms.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 9, 2009)

There's no fix for that, eh?? But, 699's pretty affordable .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 10, 2009)

MicroSoft and Bungie sued over Halo 3

The class action, filed by Randy Nunez and others, alleges that Microsoft and Bungie made Halo 3 and stated that it was compatible with the Xbox 360, but that it wasn't.

The filing says: "Defendants knew or had reason to know that Halo 3 was being purchased by consumers for use on an Xbox 360 and that the buyers of Halo 3 were relying on Defendants' skill and judgment to furnish goods suitable for that purpose.... However, Halo 3 does not function with the Xbox 360, and to the contrary, attempted use of Halo 3 consistently causes the Xbox 360 to 'crash,' 'freeze' or 'lock up' while the game is being played."

Microsoft, the filing continues, has had "repeated and mounting consumer complaints and inquiries concerning this operational flaw in Halo 3" but has failed to recall the game or fix the failure.

"Because Halo 3 is not fit for either its ordinary purpose or for the particular purposes for which it was sold, defendants have breached the statutorily implied warranties of the Song-Beverly Consumer Warranty Act."

Source: TG Daily

InfinityWard says.. "Bethesda is redefining the FPS experience

With the upcoming release of uber-sequel Modern Warfare 2, developer Infinity Ward is beginning to open up a little more and has revealed some vital details about the game.
In an exclusive interview with NowGamer, Infinity Ward community manager Robert Bowling has divulged some extremely intriguing information regarding the company’s latest release. Such as the fact that two separate teams have been working from day one on the multiplayer and single-player components, that they are only willing to integrate vehicle sections if they're ‘fun’ and that the team loves to defy expectations when it comes to the single-player story mode.

However, the conversation did roam from Infinity Ward and Modern Warfare 2 to what other developers in the same space have achieved. Bowling was quick to heap praise on his contemporaries, complimenting Valve on Left 4 Dead and stating that with Fallout “Bethesda is really redefining the single-player first-person experience. Fallout 3 was a renaissance for single-player mentality and proved that multiplayer isn’t the end of great single-player experiences.”

Source:Nowgamer


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

Most funniest slide ever shown by Apple:

yesterday, here is what they said:

PSP and DSi doesn't stack up against ipod becaues:
1) No multi touch interface
2) No ipod
3) games are expensive
4) no app store.

I was first shocked to see the reason and they couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 10, 2009)

^
WTF's wrong with Apple? Hell, waitin' for ACII & MW2, is there any new news of ACII?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 11, 2009)

A new video of AC 2

*www.gamespot.com/ps3/action/assassinscreed2/video/6217087


----------



## desiibond (Sep 11, 2009)

^^ 17 November is release date.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 11, 2009)

NFS Shift reviewed - 9/10 woo..
*pc.ign.com/articles/102/1023587p1.html


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 11, 2009)

RE 5 IGN Review - 9.3 /10 

*pc.ign.com/articles/102/1023597p1.html


----------



## desiibond (Sep 11, 2009)

goddamnit. 

they say

driving experience is phenominal
arguably best NFS game ever made
AI don't make mistakes and try to take revenge if you hit car.

wow. looks like NFS is going to get a new breathe of life and direction!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 11, 2009)

^Yeah! Wooo! You rock EA! You Rock! Awesome work EA! SHIFT'll be my No.1 racin' games of all time. Darn! I can't wait to get my hands on Chevy Corvette with all that realism! You guys know how to tell EA that they have done a tremendous job? Not only EA, but also SMS. I'm sure gonna buy a awesome legit copy. Hell! I might write the same dialogues with Ubi in place of EA, ACII in place SHIFT, <nothin'> in place of racin' & games to game, know what I mean? Can't wait for ACII. SHIFT's here people!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 11, 2009)

^^You need to praise "Slightly Mad Studios" for finally reviving NFS franchisee with the first game that they developed for EA.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 11, 2009)

Uncharted 2: Amongst Thieves maxed out PS3

On a interview with the gametrailers.com, Naughty Dog's developers said that "Uncharted Drake's fortune uses 30% of ps3 resources.. where as Uncharted 2: Amongst Thieves uses 100% resources that a ps3 can offer" Check out the video here 

I cant wait to lay my dirty hands on this beauty.

Thanks to Desiibond, Dinjo_jo and Nvidiageek for helping me in this thread. I request other members to join us in this thread.
A request to the members..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 12, 2009)

Scribblenauts words leaked

First of all for the people who don't know about the game Scribblenauts.. Check out this video.

[youtube]j3HXgvl8lp0&feature=fvst[/youtube]

In words.. it is a game in which the player's goal is to reach a star using objects. The way of summoning object is to write the name of the word with your hand.

The list of the Words of this game was released by some hackers. the list can be found here.

BTW, this game won the game of the show award(e3,2009) by gamespot.com


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 13, 2009)

PS3 New Physx SDK

At CEDEC 2009 Sony unvield it's new Physx SDK for ps3. Take a look at the video.

[youtube]5xk6RM_YsM0[/youtube]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 13, 2009)

^Tell me you are havin' a PS3? And, is there any diff. between PS3 Slim & PS3 in terms of performance? I'm kinda lookin' forward to buyin' it or maybe Xbox 360, whaddya guys say? And awesome thread for us & for me! Keep up the good work. A few more pages of awesome gamin' news & this'll be a sticky.


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

vamsi... Just dropped in to say good work...Keep it up. I'll help after my **xmas** are over.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 13, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^Tell me you are havin' a PS3? And, is there any diff. between PS3 Slim & PS3 in terms of performance? I'm kinda lookin' forward to buyin' it or maybe Xbox 360, whaddya guys say? And awesome thread for us & for me! Keep up the good work. A few more pages of awesome gamin' news & this'll be a sticky.



It is a good idea to Buy a ps3. But believe me this beast is only for absolute legitimate users. It is almost two years since i have purchased PS3. But I have managed to get only 6 titles.

If you think that you can afford nearly 3k for a title.. you can get ps3.. but believe me..every penny of that 3k will be returned to you. Not to mention.. ps3 is also famous for it's robust multimedia capabilities. After all it is the cheapest bluray 2.0 player available in the market. Not to mention PS3's ability to sync almost any blutooth devices(you can use your blutooth hands free kit as mic and earphones for ps3,etc), Free online gaming, ability to attach any 2.5'' hdd, built in wifi, 8 core cell broadband engine capable of calculating 2 Tera floating point operations per second.

Nvidiageek, This should be only between you and me. Ditch all who says ps3 has better facilities. X360 will be brilliant for casual and hardcore gaming. Although it does not have hardware resources like ps3. It is very good for gaming. Not to mention.. 360's ability to mod and the reduction in RRoD to almost 1% in jasper model and a price tag of $199 gives x360 a pep. But believe me microsoft will kill x360 before sony kills ps3.

It is your way to go... if you want pure gaming and no online gaming and low on budget both to buy titles and to buy games.. go with 360. If you are capable of throwing 299$ initially and enthusiast enough to get a robust multimedia power house, free online gaming(Have i mentioned that all ps3 titles will be priced @ 3k? If then I am wrong. Only new to market-ps3 exclusives will be priced at that price. Most of the big hits like resistance, Little big planet, Assassins creed are available for 1.5k  . While multi platform flicks are available for 2.2k to 2.5k.) ps3 is the way to go.

To give you a clear cut view.. for d wifi and bluray in x360 arcade you have to spend more than 100$. So far.. I haven a clear cut view to you. It is upto you to choose your way. I have listened this dialog in a movie.."jindagi mai hamari waat is se nahi lagthi ki ham kaunsa raasta chunte hai..waat lagti hai is se ham kaunsa raasta chodthe hai"


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

Vamsi nice going 

what about Physx in Ps3 , i think GOD OF WAR 3 is coming with full of physx enhanced ?? yes i think 50 Hrs of gameplay in GOW3


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 13, 2009)

^ Well, physx will always be great on a ps3.Not to mention it is because of availability of processing cores. More #of cores.. less burden of GFX solution. x360 has 3 cores and 360's SDK can utilize all the cores. Where as in ps3.. among the eight cores.. one core is locked by SDK for effective functioning another is used for management of system resources. So,only 6 usable cores. There are rumors going on that the new SDK that is going to hit the developers will unlock the 8th core. But i severely doubt that. So far there are only few games like MGS4, Uncharted 2,etc utilized all the available cores. Not to mention.. this new physx SDK is exclusive for ps3's cell broadband engine. And the video demonstration shows how fluid the animations are.

Regarding the God of War.. it is going to be bigger better and best. The thing that made me to drop my jaw along with the e3,2009 demo is the sony has confirmed that God of War 3 will not only include god of war 3 but playable 720p versions of God of War and God of war 2 along with 60fps assurance and extra blending points and anti-aliasing. I can't wait for this. And who told you that God of War 3 will be 50hrs long. Stig Asmussen, the director of God of War 3 told that story campaign would be between 8-14 hours. Don't know about the physx thou.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 14, 2009)

*Mini Ninjas Priced at 499 for PC.*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 14, 2009)

Bethesda Sues Interplay Over Fallout License

Fallout 3 developer Bethesda Softworks has filed suit against Interplay for trademark infringement, breach of contract and unfair competition. According to Gamasutra, the spat centers around a series of agreements made in April 2007, in which Bethesda acquired the Fallout franchise from Interplay, publisher of Fallout 1, Fallout 2 and Fallout Tactics. Under the terms of the deal, Interplay agreed to consult with Bethesda before re-releasing those older games. A Fallout Trilogy boxed set, which contained those three games, was released in April without such consultation, the suit alleges. Additionally, Interplay has pursued digital-distribution partnerships with companies such as Steam, GOG.com and GameTap, which Bethesda says is also against the terms of their deal.


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2009)

^Hey man vamsi, make it [/size].

Anyways, keep up the good work.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 14, 2009)

^ thanks. I was in hurry. And this quick reply has no size option.

Damn... i didn't even looked at the output.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 15, 2009)

*Wii dropping to $200 Sept. 27*

Last week, we got a peek at an alleged upcoming Walmart ad that indicated an official price drop would be coming to the Wii. Today, it appears that retailer Toys R Us may have heard the same thing.

While the Walmart listing we saw didn't put a price tag on the Wii—currently still at its launch price of $249 USD—the Toys R Us version does, pegging the new MSRP at $199. And that's with Wii Sports included, not a stripped down package. The ad is purportedly from the end of September, due to hit the week of the 27th according to the tipster that forwarded a shot our way.

That's a week earlier than we were expecting based on the Walmart tip we received, but still not official in any capacity.

If accurate, that would mean a price drop announcement from Nintendo sometime within the next two weeks, possibly during the Tokyo Game Show. Nintendo won't be exhibiting officially at the yearly game show, but will be present at the Kyoto Cross Media Experience 2009.

We contacted Nintendo to get clarification, but were told "Nintendo does not comment on rumors and speculation." And they don't comment on blurry shots of Toys R Us circulars either!

*kotaku.com/5359038/toys-r-us-ad-points-to-199-wii-price-drop-this-month


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 15, 2009)

I thought Wii will be away from this price cuts stuff. But as tremendous increase in the sales of 360 and ps3 coz of their new models is forcing Nintendo to do,i think.

cynamite compares X360 and ps3 versions of NFS shift

cynamite.com compared NFS:Shift between Xbox 360 and PS 3. Images can be found here.

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Multilayer will be reviled tomorrow

"Landed in Los Angeles. 48 hrs w/ no sleep & no time to rest now. Our big multiplayer reveal event is tommorrow. Rehersals today. Can't wait!" Says Robert Bowling, Director of Communications and Community Manager, InfinityWard.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 16, 2009)

Batman PC patch released , Phsyx enabled now.

Skullptura is back now


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> I thought Wii will be away from this price cuts stuff. But as tremendous increase in the sales of 360 and ps3 coz of their new models is forcing Nintendo to do,i think.
> 
> cynamite compares X360 and ps3 versions of NFS shift
> 
> ...



even after the price cut, I see no value in buying Wii. When for same price we get xbox 360 arcade. and ps3 slim is just 50$ extra and we can consider that extra for a bluray player and highdef gaming and that makes PS3 most VFM. (except that we go bankrupt by buying PS3 titles)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 16, 2009)

Yo! vamsi, I have a request if you don't mind. Please, please change the avatar of your's. I can't see the Phucin' image. Please. BTW, awesome work. ACII news?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ true. my stomach spins sometimes if I see that image after eating food!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 16, 2009)

sorry guys.. just want to convey to the boys that Megan fox is not beautiful. Channging the image right away.

time for news boys.

Modern Warfare 2 Limited Edition Xbox 360

Ok.. don't tell me that you are not waiting for modern warfare 2. the game is set to release next month. Our buddies in Microsoft released a limited edition of microsoft x360 bundled with a standrad edition of modern warfare 2. first.. a pic of it.
*dualshockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/51gj-m7xahl_ss350_.jpg

Modern Warfare 2's Prestige Edition includes fully functioning night vision goggles

Now this is how you do a special edition. Activision and Infinity Ward look to be going all out for its Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 "Prestige Edition," with not only the usual accoutrements like a special casing and an art book, but also what is described by Community Manager Robert "fourzerotwo" Bowling as a "fully functioning NVGs -- night vision goggles." No idea how well they work, but it's got alternating modes and MW2 branding. That's pretty awesome, but we gotta imagine it's gonna demand a pretty penny -- this is definitely more than that $80 "collector's edition" for $80 GameStop is currently listing. You won't be able to get your actual hands on the game until November at the earliest. Here is the pic.

*i26.tinypic.com/2lxjub5.jpg

Official unboxing of the prestigious edition.
[youtube]FMSS12iY1X0[/youtube]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 16, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Yo! vamsi, I have a request if you don't mind. Please, please change the avatar of your's. I can't see the Phucin' image. Please. BTW, awesome work. ACII news?



have you check the assassins creed preoder edition..

take a look at it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

assassins creed bloodlines... new screens.

In November, Ubisoft will release one of the more highly anticipated games of the year when Assassin's Creed II arrives on the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360. This sequel will push the story forward a few hundred years and introduce a brand-new protagonist, but it won't be the only Assassin's Creed game released this holiday season. Assassin's Creed: Bloodlines, a PSP exclusive, will serve as a more direct continuation of the original game as players, once again, assume control of the acrobatic killer Altair.

New screenshots.

*pspmedia.ign.com/psp/image/article/102/1024160/assassins-creed-bloodlines-20090913033759316.jpg

*pspmedia.ign.com/psp/image/article/100/1004329/assassins-creed-bloodlines-20090716102634919.jpg

*pspmedia.ign.com/psp/image/article/100/1004329/assassins-creed-bloodlines-20090716102638950.jpg


Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 Multilayer showoff

During the last few months, Infinity Ward has teased gamers with short multiplayer trailers of the hotly anticipated Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. But apart from a few points gleaned from the videos (such as customizable killstreaks, riot shields, and being able to bring the rain with an AC-130), there have been few other details on just how the developer was planning to improve on the impressive multiplayer offering of the first Modern Warfare. That changed overnight: Infinity Ward released a ton of new information about online play in Modern Warfare 2 and allowed hands-on sessions for the first time. Greater customization, improved perks, deathstreaks, and new weapons and attachments are just some of the additions, which is all adding up to plenty of reasons for even the most dedicated prestige players to come back and wage war again.


Video

*www.gametrailers.com/video/demolition-gameplay-modern-warfare/56098


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

Ridiculously expensive Master Chief bust announced

Obsessed with Halo? Got the Limited Edition green console, collector edition games, figurines and anything else to bear the Halo brand? Got USD 225 to spare? Then you’ll love this.

One2Onecollectables.com has announced that it will be releasing a strictly limited edition bust of Halo’s former hero, Master Chief, during the fourth quarter of this year.

The 1:2 scale bust stands 12 inches high and 12 inches wide, and is apparently “cast in high-quality polystyrene” and has been “hand painted to the highest standards”.

Only 650 of them will be produced, and they’ll cost USD 224.99 – or GBP 135-ish – each. Which makes them the most expensive lumps of polystyrene we’ve ever stumbled upon.

*i30.tinypic.com/a32ivb.jpg


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2 blacklisted in Australia 



> Valve's upcoming sequel to Left 4 Dead has reportedly been banned in the land down under. The Australian Classification Board has stamped the title with "RC" (refused classification) because of "high impact violence" against "living humans infected with a rabies-like virus."
> 
> In case you're unfamiliar, there is no adult rating for video games in Australia -- with the maximum being MA15+. Any mature title that is unable to obtain the Classification Board's approval for MA15+ is barred from commercial sale. Oddly, the original Left 4 Dead made it to shelves with the Board's blessings.



Source 1
Source 2

I know you are smiling vamsi.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 18, 2009)

^ Poor Aussies ... they will miss the party.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition Hits October 13, PlayStation 3 DLC Dated



> Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition will arrive on October 13, Bethesda today announced along with news that its DLC will hit the PlayStation 3 thick and fast from September 24.



Source


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you, vamsi for changin' your avatar. Darn! PSP's graphics have become much powerful. AC: Bloodlines looks like AC on PC!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2009)

nice thread. i'll see what i can contribute.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 19, 2009)

BioShock 2 Release Date Announced

2K Games has revealed that BioShock 2, the sequel to 2K Boston's critically-acclaimed 2007 hit, will be released worldwide on February 9, 2010. 

BioShock 2 was originally scheduled for release this year but was pushed back into 2010 to "provide additional development time for the title" and "deliver what its fans expect and deserve". 

Set ten years after the events of the first game, BioShock 2 sees players return to underwater dystopia Rapture, this time stepping into the hulking boots of the iconic Big Daddy. This follow-up marks not only the debut of ninja-quick Big Sisters but also a fully-featured multiplayer component, developed alongside the solo game by Digital Extremes. 

BioShock 2 releases on Xbox 360, PS3 and Windows PC when it lands next year.

Source: IGN

 Uncharted 2: Amongst thieves IGN REIVEW

IGN reviews soon to be rleased U2:AT. IGN gave a solid 9.5/10.

Follow this link..
*ps3.ign.com/articles/102/1026373p1.html


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

*Valve displeased over Left 4 Dead 2 ban *



> That isn't the only hardship they've faced, however, and yesterday the gaming community was shocked to learn that the Australian Classification Board blacklisted the upcoming game. Needless to say, Valve is upset about that decision. With a November 17 release date quickly approaching, there isn't a lot of time for them to begin hacking up a game that's probably receiving its final touches. They have officially responded to the blacklisting, saying with terse words that they are very disappointed about the move.


SOURCE
*

BioShock 2 gets official release date: February 9, 2010 *



> Originally slated for a release next month, 2K Games' highly anticipated sequel to the award-winning "BioShock" will finally arrive worldwide on February. The underwater first-person shooter will see a simultaneous triple-platform launch on the PC, Xbox 360  and PlayStation 3; with pre-orders now open at certain online retailers.


SOURCE


*Creators of WoW, EverQuest, others sued over patent infringement *



> One essential ingredient of MMO gameplay is the synchronization of various events and special effects across multiple systems. A boss fight would get hairy pretty quick if everyone in the battle wasn't experiencing the same environment simultaneously. A New York-based company has sued several MMO-makers, claiming the games make use of a patented data sharing technology


SOURCE


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 19, 2009)

*Valve displeased over Left 4 Dead 2 ban*

They should. I think don't give up. Come on Valve.. your legitimate purchasers will be bothered if you don't take any steps.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2009)

SHIFT on xbox360 looks a bit dull wen compared to the ps3's version..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 19, 2009)

Actually PS3 will look dark when compared to x360. That is because developers will give less gas to gamma when they on ps3. Don't know why! But one can manually adjust the gamma to fix the things. BTW, the dudes there might have turned their gamma up in their ps3. that's why it is a bit brighter.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2009)

errrr....even in the gametrailers comparision video, xbox360 version of shift appeared full..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 20, 2009)

^ if that is the case.. i think developers went easy on ps3 

HALO 3 ODST gong to be released on 22 this month & IGN review is already out out
IGN is king in these type of things. Reviewing a game before it's release. day before yesterday... Shift and RE5, yesterday.. Uncharted 2.. today..Halo 3 ODST.

They gave 9.0/10

check out the review here..

*xbox360.ign.com/articles/102/1025307p4.html


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 20, 2009)

i've seen the gameplay videos of halo ODST, didnt like 'em that much, i dont have an xbox360 though, or may be im wrong!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 20, 2009)

Any thing that is halo branded will be received well. It is all done by Halo and Halo 2. We can't reverse it. Except they make some moron titles like NFS franchise did.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 20, 2009)

i luved halo combat evolved, didnt play halo 2 though..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 20, 2009)

^Halo Combat Evolved is a RTS, right?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 20, 2009)

absolutely right. It has been a critic's fail but a commercially success title. Thanks to Halo 3.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 20, 2009)

@nvidia geek...dude no combat evolved was an FPS
RTS title was halo wars released recently, but didnt do that well, but the cut scenes were awesome!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 20, 2009)

Oops.. i mistook it. Halo Combat Evolved was PC's version of Original Halo. Combat Wars was a 360 exclusive RTS game. Thanks for correction borg.

Street Fighter 4 Sequel
In a world where seven different versions of Street Fighter 2 exist (we're pretty sure it's seven, we might have lost count), does it surprise anyone that Capcom may be planning to create a sequel to the popular and well-received Street Fighter 4? On the official Japanese Street Fighter 4 blog, Capcom's Natsuki Shiozawa writes that an announcement concerning a Street Fighter 4 sequel will be made.

Yakuza 3 is Coming to the West

Just a few days ago Sega rep Aaron Webber commented that the possibility of Yakuza 3 coming to the U.S. still exists and that it's a subject discussed quite often at Sega. Today we can do one better: we've learned that the PS3 exclusive is indeed coming west. According to sources close to the project, Yakuza 3 is currently being localized for release in the U.S. and European markets. 

And while this is still not the official confirmation many are seeking, it's definitely reason to keep up hope. We anticipate more news on this front will be coming from Sega -- or another publisher, were the game shopped around -- in the coming weeks or months. It's possible we could even hear sooner: the Tokyo Game Show occurs later this week, and if you remember, Sega announced Yakuza 2 for the U.S. at the 2007 show.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 20, 2009)

not combat wars...its just "halo wars"...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 21, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> not combat wars...its just "halo wars"...





Metal Gear Solid Movie is coming
In May 2006, Hideo Kojima announced that a film adaptation of Metal Gear Solid was in development. The film was purported to be in English, though a release date was not yet established. Kojima also announced at E3 later that month that he had negotiated a contract with a party in Hollywood to adapt the video game into a film. Kojima also considered Alaska as the site of the film production, due to the game's setting in the state.

David Hayter has submitted his take for the movie but executives have passed on the script.
Kurt Wimmer was thought to be writing the film, and possibly directing it. However, this theory was debunked as mere speculation, with Wimmer not actually being attached to the project.

The release date has not yet been announced. It is rumored that release date is q3,2010.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 21, 2009)

Beatles Xbox 360 Charity Auction

To help promote the launch of MTV Games and Harmonix's The Beatles: Rock Band last week, Microsoft listed a specially designed Xbox 360 console featuring detailed artwork from the opening sequence of the game. Within two days, the eBay charity auction had secured some 80 bids and a commitment for $7,000, proceeds from which will be donated to the international medical humanitarian organization Doctors Without Borders. 

Doctors Without Borders, getting a little help from their friends.

Today, the auction timer on the Beatles-themed Xbox 360 officially expired, and after 111 bids, the final selling price reached $17,300. Microsoft has not indicated how may Beatles consoles would be made available, saying only that a "small number" will be auctioned off for charity in the lead-up to the holiday season.

Sony, Blizzard, Activision, NCS,Turbine named in a patent suite

In March, Paltalk Holdings leveled a hefty $90 million lawsuit against software giant Microsoft. Paltalk's claim centered on two of its patents, which create a solution for computers to effectively communicate with one another in online-gaming situations. As it turns out, Paltalk's claim stood on strong enough legs for Microsoft to settle the case for an undisclosed sum, midway through the trial, in June. 

Paltalk certainly has an opportunity to cash in.

Now, Paltalk has its sights set on a number of other game-industry heavyweights, including Sony Computer Entertainment and several of its divisions, Activision Blizzard, NCsoft, Turbine, and Jagex. At issue, again, is Paltalk's computer-to-computer synchronization patents, which, as noted by Paltalk's lawyer Max Tribble as part of its Microsoft suit, involve "technology for ways to control interactive applications over multiple computers."


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry dudes.. i haven't updated this thread yesterday.. coz i was in a serious preparation for my exam.

Xbox 360 Elite gets $50 rebate until Oct. 5

As the all-important holiday shopping season draws near, prospective console buyers are seeing a growing array of deals. The latest is a mail-in rebate for the Xbox 360 Elite, which saw its price drop from $399.99 to $299.99 at the end of August. It shaves $50 off the new price of the 120GB, making it just $249.99 (after rebate). 

Curiously, though, Microsoft is not actively promoting the rebate on Xbox.com. The home page touts the Elite as being only $100 off its previously $399.99 price--not the $150 discount the rebate would bring. Instead, the page for the rebate offer, which is being sponsored by video-rental house Netflix, is buried on a tertiary page on Xbox.com. That page gives customers a password and directs them to another page on Microsoft's main Web site, where the password is entered and instructions for mailing in the rebate are given. Rebate checks will be mailed out six to eight weeks after submissions are received. 

With the $50 rebate, the Xbox 360 Elite is, for the time being, as cheap as the $249.99 Nintendo Wii. That price is expected to drop to $199.99 this coming Sunday and would make the Wii cost the same as the similarly hard-drive-less Xbox 360 Arcade. The 120GB PlayStation 3 is currently $299.99, although those who sign up for a Sony Visa Card can get a one-time $100 rebate on the console applied to their new credit card accounts.

PS2, Dreamcast games coming to PSN?

Rumor geysers are an elusive lot, making their eruptions all the more special. Today, perhaps the biggest of the year thus far made its presence known, when alleged minutes from a meeting between Sony Computer Entertainment America and Sega found their way online.


First spotted by French site Objectif-Sega, the information purportedly comes from Sega of America's press site, where it was ostensibly inadvertently uploaded. Before being removed from Objectif-Sega, the purportedly leaked info was reprinted on the NeoGAF message boards. The document notes that the meeting took place on August 5, meaning some of the purported information has already come to pass.

According to the minutes, the meeting began with Sony stating that a "big announcement" would occur during the back half of the year, one that has since revealed itself to be Sony's introduction of the PlayStation 3 Slim and concomitant $100 price cut. Interestingly, Sony then purportedly narrowed down the spring 2010 launch date of its new motion controller, saying it is expected to launch in Japan in March.


Please.. if any one is interested in keeping this thread alive.. for 4 days or something...contribute... i have my exams going on.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 23, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 IGN review

Dudes at IGN will take no pleasure in revewing the blockbusters after their release. They will go for review before the release. And now it's time for Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2... which is a revamped ps3's version of ninja gaiden 2 on x360. Ign gave it 8.7/10.

check the review here.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2009)

Why in the hell would they want to turn down the gore level in the PS3 version? I mean Ninja Gaiden II's whole point was to watch an enemy being dismembered brutally and watch them fall apart on the ground just wanting to be ripped to shreds even more. It's a pity watching this game loose that factor. But being upgraded with better visuals and co-op gameplay, I'd say it would still be good.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2009)

*PS3 Motion Controller confirmed for next spring, finally ready for its close-ups*

Source: *www.engadget.com/2009/09/23/ps3-motion-controller-confirmed-for-next-spring-finally-ready-f/

Sony conference keynotes with lots and lots of slides: *www.joystiq.com/2009/09/23/joystiq-live-sonys-tokyo-game-show-keynote/

We've heard plenty about Sony's PS3 Motion Controller, but we hadn't actually seen a press shot of it until now. Looks pretty PlayStation-ey, wouldn't you say? Sony has also confirmed that spring 2010 is the launch window (with those rumors of a March date in Japan floating around). It can't come soon enough! At the TGS announcement Kaz Hirai reiterated that the controller will meet the "stringent" requirements of hardcore gamers -- which is always a comfort, no matter how much of that gamer-pleasing will have to come from the actual games themselves. Hit up the read link for Joystiq's live coverage of the Sony keynote from TGS!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 24, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Why in the hell would they want to turn down the gore level in the PS3 version? I mean Ninja Gaiden II's whole point was to watch an enemy being dismembered brutally and watch them fall apart on the ground just wanting to be ripped to shreds even more. It's a pity watching this game loose that factor. But being upgraded with better visuals and co-op gameplay, I'd say it would still be good.



yes.. i am concerned with this too. what would have gone through tecmo's mind before reducing the gore level??? I think they would have thought by reducing the gore..they can attract more people. And to that they should have included reduce gore option Like gears of war.

the PS3's motion controller is very precise and accurate and is capable of doing many things. But I think the competitor Natal have to make it's way to the consumers to tell which is the best one.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 24, 2009)

Biohazard 5 supports Sony Motion Controller!!!Sweet!!

Resident Evil 5: Alternative Edition is currently slated to arrive in Japan on the PlayStation 3 this spring, under the title Biohazard 5: Alternate Edition. Notably, the game will support Sony's new EyeToy-compatible motion controller, which reports indicate will launch in March. 

Capcom hinted that an Xbox 360 edition of the game is also planned. "In regards to the Xbox 360, a lot of fans have enjoyed the game on the console. So we are working to release the additional content in another format, as a product." Project lead Miho Suzuki did not mention if the title was one of the Project Natal games which Capcom is currently developing. 

As the biggest change from the original Resident Evil 5, Alternative Edition will feature game controls that make use of Sony's recently announced Motion controller. For series fans, another big change is the addition of a new episode featuring Chris and Jill. The episode will be based on the flashback scene from the original RE5, where the two characters infiltrate the Spencer estate in Europe. 

"It was a key incident in Resident Evil 5, but it was only there as a flashback scene," Miho said. "In Alternative Edition, you'll actually be able to play through it. We had a lot of requests from fans about it." 

Suzuki said that the Alternative Edition is currently only slated for Japan. Capcom's North American representatives had not responded to requests for additional comment as of press time.

Source: gamespot

Motion controller talk in TGS 2009

TOKYO--With Sony Computer Entertainment head Kaz Hirai delivering a keynote at the opening of the Tokyo Games Show today, many expected some new announcements to be made. But what Hirai delivered instead was a fairly news-less speech, with the only notable fact being that the new Slim PS3 had sold more than a million units within three weeks of launch. 

But that's not the end of the Sony news, however. At a press conference held later in the afternoon, Sony confirmed that the new motion controllers for the PS3 would indeed be available in Spring 2010, But more importantly, the company revealed what first-party games would actually be supporting the new technology. Ape Escape, Echochrome 2, Eccentric Slider, Sing and Draw, Champions of Time, Motion Party, The Shoot, and Tower will be new games which will incorporate motion controller use from their release. Other games such as PAIN, Flower, Hustle Kings, High Velocity Bowling, and Eye Pets will be made compatible via downloadable updates. 

Also announced are new accessories for the yet-to-be-released PSP Go. A Bluetooth Stereo headset and a converter cable adaptor will be released on December 24, 2009, in Japan, at a recommended retail price of ¥4,980 ($54.58) and ¥1,980 ($21.70), respectively. Sony has confirmed that these two accessories will eventually make their way to North America, Europe/PAL territories, and Asian countries and regions beginning January 2010.

Source: gamespot


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 25, 2009)

Assassins Creed 2 is coming out for DS on Nov 17 along with other versions.. but PC version will not land before the first quarter of 2010 

In related Assassin's Creed II news, Ubisoft has announced through its Twitter feed that the PC edition will not be joining its console brethren on November 17. Instead, the publisher has opted to delay the PC edition to the first quarter of 2010, in order to allow for "a bit more time for the dev team to deliver the best quality game to you." 

Notably, the original Assassin's Creed on the PC, which saw release nearly five months after the console editions, sparked a lawsuit in 2008. Ubisoft's claim stemmed from allegations that an employee at the company charged with reproducing Assassin's Creed's disc had leaked the game online a full six weeks before it was to be released at retail. Ubisoft claimed that the leaked edition of the game was downloaded more than 700,000 times, costing the publisher millions of dollars.

Source: gamespot


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 25, 2009)

Gamespot's Hands-on with Gran Turismo 5 on TGS,2009

The two-minute timed demo took place on the Tokyo r246 track, which has appeared in previous versions of the game (and makes an appearance in Gran Turismo PSP as well). Even though the track isn't new, seeing it running on a PlayStation 3 in full HD is an impressive experience--with everything brought to life, from the buildings that surround the urban circuit to the shadows cast from the nearby trees, in impressive fashion. Little touches, like knocking over stacks of tires when running wide the first turn, also made an impression.

Read on..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 25, 2009)

^What the PHUC!!!!?? Every developer says that. Sh*t! I knew they would push the release date of ACII on PC. Why Ubi? Darn! Now it'll be *Batman!!* . *Darn!* *Hell!* *Phuc!!* Ezio, why!?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 25, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^What the PHUC!!!!?? Every developer says that. Sh*t! I knew they would push the release date of ACII on PC. Why Ubi? Darn! Now it'll be *Batman!!* . *Darn!* *Hell!* *Phuc!!* Ezio, why!?


ROTFL! I wanted to watch the reaction. What else did you expect from the "king of delays"? 

Ubisoft have done this time and again. It's not a new thing. Even Splinter Cell Conviction got pushed to 2010. Pretty much every smashing title is going to be out in 2010. It's a really good time to invest in a console.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 25, 2009)

^Darn! I didn't knew they were "king of delays". But thank you. Whaddya say 'bout the console? Which one?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 26, 2009)

Fumito Ueda Wants To See ICO and Shadow of the Colossus on PS3

As part of an interview at this year's Tokyo Game Show, Team ICO leader Fumito Ueda took time to answer a few questions provided, and the most popular of these was whether we might see his games ICO and Shadow of the Colossus released on PlayStation 3 in a combo pack similar to Sony's upcoming God of War Collection.

When asked, Ueda said he's all for the idea, and that he'd like to play the games on PS3 (as well as on PSP). "Initially, I didn't want to consider that," he pointed out. "I always thought they were designed for PS2 and should stay there. But lately, I've been thinking it would be nice to provide the games to other platforms to reach more users."

Ultimately, however, it seems that a re-release would need support from Sony executives. Presumably the same ones that decided to release the God of War Collection after hearing a lot of support for the idea from fans online, so if you want to see ICO and Shadow of the Colossus in HD, now would be the time to start talking up the idea.

Sony Scrapping UMD Transfer Program

Sony has officially stated that the UMD conversion program for the PSP Go has been scrapped, at least temporarily. A SCEA spokesperson told Kotaku: "we were evaluating a UMD conversion program, but due to legal and technical reasons we will not be offering the program at this time." The statement leaves a small door open for the program to come sometime in the future, but their prospects for the idea don't sound extremely hopeful. 

Sony's solution, instead, is the offer for three free games we reported yesterday. However, that solution is only meant for those living in Europe. IGN reports that the same offer isn't being extended to other regions like the U.S. In the states, it seems we're getting a PSP Go launch in a few days, with no particular plans to satisfy existing PSP owners with an obsolete UMD library. Does this make you more, less, or equally likely to pick up a PSP Go?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 27, 2009)

PS3 Out Sells 360 on NFS: Shift

Omg.. We don't see this happen regularly. Generally if the game is a multiplatform x360 will out sell PS3 sales. But when it comes to shift, it is not like that. This time PS3 version outsold the X360 version. I am unaware of the reason yet.

SOURCE*thegameraccess.com/multiplatform/ps3-version-of-nfs-shift-outsells-360-version-first-week


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 27, 2009)

Capcom shows off Resident Evil: The Darkside Chronicles' new chapter

At the 2009 Tokyo Game Show, Capcom held a stage to introduce the new story addition to Resident Evil: The Darkside Chronicles, its upcoming Wii remake of Resident Evil 2 and Resident Evil Code: Veronica.

catch the gamespot's full story coverage here


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 28, 2009)

Shippin' Out Sept. 27-Oct. 3: PSP Go, Gran Turismo PSP, Dead Space Extractio

In May 2004, Sony and Polyphony Digital announced that it was developing a PSP version of Gran Turismo. Over five years later, the 60 FPS-graphics game is finally coming out in North America, both solo and in a $200 bundle with a silver PSP-3000, a 2GB Memory Stick Pro Duo and vouchers for a downloadable movie and in-game Chevrolet Corvette ZR1. 

Curiously, the Gran Turismo PSP bundle won't go on sale until October 20, 19 days after the launches of the game itself and the PSP Go. Priced at $249.99--the same price as the original PSP when it went on sale in 2005--the new handheld will feature 16GB of flash memory and a screen which slides over the controls. It will have a 3.8-inch screen--versus the PSP-3000's 4.3-inch screen--and will be 43 percent lighter than the original, but will not have a UMD drive. Despite promises of a "solution" by Sony, current North American PSP owners will not get free digital copies of their UMDs to play on the PSP Go. (UK PSP owners will be able to download three games from a restricted list.) For a closer look at the PSP Go, check out GameSpot's unboxing of the portable below.


Read on...

Splinter cell Conviction is meant for 360 and it will show

If you're still holding out hope for a PS3 release of next year's Splinter Cell: Conviction -- you may want to turn away -- this one's going to sting a bit. The game's producer Alexandre Parizeau recently spoke to CVG about the strong partnership between Microsoft and the development house and how it will effect the game.

"There's going to be a really strong partnership with Microsoft," Parizeau said. "Obviously we'll do everything we can to make sure that the experience is indebted with whatever the Xbox has to offer. I want to make sure that when the game hits the shelves the disc will meld with your Xbox 360. It's meant for the Xbox 360 and it will show."

So why is Conviction going exclusive when so many other Ubisoft titles are going multi-platform? "It's really cool to be able to focus technology on one platform to be able to really exploit it to the maximum of its capacity," the producer said. " We've been working with Microsoft for a while now. We've been working with their engineers -- we've had super good feedback from them on all sorts of things. It's been a really good partnership with them. They're backing us up. There's no question that they're supporting the game to its fullest."

Damn.. Splinter Cell series was a multi platform. Damn you UBI.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 29, 2009)

^Good work, Ubi. Show 'em what's X360's capable of!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 29, 2009)

But they don't have to cut a multi platform series. I played and enjoyed Splinter Cell Pandora tomorrow and Splinter Cell Double Agent on PS2. To be honest Ps2 editions of these games would have sold more than xbox did. Even though Splinter Cell is not tough competitor for Metal Gear Solid Series.. I enjoyed a lot playing those.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 1, 2009)

Assassins Creed 2 New TGS,2009 Tailer 

yo.. check out new assassins creed II trailer that has been exhibited at Tokyo Game Show, 2009.


*tgs.gamespot.com/video/6229666/


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 1, 2009)

^ i watched it earlier. this one gives a super sneak-peak of the game system.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2009)

100+ PSP games added to PlayStation Store

Sony launched the PSP Go today, marking the first time a major console maker has released a system entirely dependent on digital distribution. To ensure that early adopters of the $249 system have something to play on it, the company also gave its online PlayStation Network storefront a major injection of new and catalog releases. Today's update boasts more than 100 titles in all, including the first PSP Minis, Gran Turismo PSP, MotorStorm Arctic Edge, and new downloadable exclusives like PixelJunk Monsters Deluxe and Thexder Neo. 

The newly added titles are pulled from 23 publishers (including Sony). Some companies have clearly embraced the idea of digital distribution for PSP games more than others. Electronic Arts alone added 20 games to the PlayStation Network today, from the recently released Madden NFL 10 to older titles like Lord of the Rings: Tactics and The Sims 2. Among the publisher's newly offered downloads are five 
different Need for Speed games, from Underground Rivals to this year's Shift.


Fox culturing Spore movie

The month before Spore went on sale last September, its creator, Will Wright, said the triple-platinum game might expand into films. And though the famed designer has since left Electronic Arts, the Spore movie idea apparently lived on. Today, Variety reports that 20th Century Fox is indeed making a computer-generated movie based on the evolution-civilization-space exploration sim. 

The project is in development at Fox's Blue Sky Studios, the studio behind the tepidly reviewed Ice Age movies. Ice Age director Chris Wedge will direct, with Greg Erb and Jason Oremland, who wrote Disney's upcoming The Princess and the Frog, penning the script.

Source: Gamespot

World's first mod chip for PS3

Sony has been quite successful in deterring game piracy for its PS3 console so far. However, this may be about to change if a rumored Belzar mod chip turns out to be true. Besides supporting PS2 and PS3 bootleg games, the hardware-based hack promises many other functions ranging from stealth mode (read: To make the chip harder to detect by Sony) to region-free DVD/Blu-ray Disc playback. 

There are, however, two major drawbacks. For starters, you'll have to disassemble the console to solder 12 wires to the mod chip circuit board. More importantly, there's no guarantee that your modified PS3 will be compatible with future Sony firmware upgrade and software patches. According to game portal PS3 News, this world's first PS3 mod chip is currently in testing stage so don’t expect to see it in the market anytime soon. 

All said and done, you may be better off buying licensed games to save all the hassle and spare yourself the misery of "bricking" your PS3.

Source: Cnet Asia


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 3, 2009)

^If it works flawlessly, then I'm on it!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2009)

^ Even I am waiting for it eagerly.

Yet Another Comparison between GT5 and Forza 3

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2480/3962248174_6a333aa2e0_o.jpg

size of the image is 3.20MB.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 4, 2009)

PSPgo Hacked, Says Hello World

While Sony went to great lengths towards preventing a repeat of the Pandora battery hack on PSPgo, they evidently forgot to patch up some existing security vulnerabilities on the software side. Mere days after the launch of the new hardware, homebrew developer FreePlay has managed to run unsigned code on it. Above is a video clip showing off his efforts in the form of a hello world proof of concept.

Taking advantage of modified save data files, the exploit is restricted to user mode, meaning modifying existing files on flash is out of the question. That means no custom firmware, kids. Still impressive nonetheless and perhaps a bit embarrassing for Sony’s engineering crew, considering how quick this feat was pulled off. Now, here’s the kicker: FreePlay has no plans to share this one with the public, but at least you can rest easy knowing that homebrew code can be run on the go.

Source


US cinemas will play videogames via Sony's PS3-4K digital projector

From next week, four US cinemas, including one in San Francisco and another in Washington, will let , albeit for just two days, punters to play upcoming videogame Uncharted 2: Among Thieves on movie screens with the help of connection of a PS3 into a Sony 4K digital projector

Source: E-commerce journal


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 5, 2009)

Wii having trouble with 4.2 Firmware 

The latest firmware for Wii is rendering some consoles useless. Nintendo claims that the trouble will be only to the modded consoles. By listening to the Cries of thousands of legitimate users.. Nintendo announced that it will repair those damaged consoles at free of cost. 

 Activision pushed the release date of Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 for PC

With the revelation of a new release schedule from Activision-Blizzard this morning, highlighting the publishers autumn/winter line-up, Electronic Theatre can today confirm that the PC version of the highly-anticipated Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 has suffered a delay. Originally due for a simultaneous release with the rest of 2009’s Call of Duty onslaught, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 will now officially be late to the party.

            On November 10th 2009, the latest batch of Call of Duty releases will arrive on each of the leading formats. Nintendo’s Wii will receive its’ first Call of Duty release with the Modern Warfare subtitle, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare: Reflex, alongside the Nintendo DS’s exclusive Call of Duty: Modern Warfare Mobilised. Of course, November 10th also marks the release of one of the most anticipated games of the year, Infinity Ward’s Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 on Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3. The PC release of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, however, will now arrive a fortnight later, on November 24th 2009.

Source: ElectronicTheater


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2009)

Natal will cost more than $150

How much is Project Natal going to cost? Microsoft's still working it out, but Robbie Bach says at the very green roundtable I'm sitting at that it'll follow a price curve "like anything else," meaning, in English, it'll start at a more expensive point and get cheaper as it goes on. In other words, Microsoft's thinking about it more as a 32X-type add-on versus some tack-on motion controller.So, I won't be surprised if it's $150, or even more, honestly.

Remember that Project natal is coming for the PC too.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 7, 2009)

> Activision pushed the release date of Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 for PC
> 
> With the revelation of a new release schedule from Activision-Blizzard this morning, highlighting the publishers autumn/winter line-up, Electronic Theatre can today confirm that the PC version of the highly-anticipated Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 has suffered a delay. Originally due for a simultaneous release with the rest of 2009’s Call of Duty onslaught, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 will now officially be late to the party.
> 
> On November 10th 2009, the latest batch of Call of Duty releases will arrive on each of the leading formats. Nintendo’s Wii will receive its’ first Call of Duty release with the Modern Warfare subtitle, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare: Reflex, alongside the Nintendo DS’s exclusive Call of Duty: Modern Warfare Mobilised. Of course, November 10th also marks the release of one of the most anticipated games of the year, Infinity Ward’s Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 on Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3. The PC release of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, however, will now arrive a fortnight later, on November 24th 2009.


Crap. I am waiting so eagerly to spend my bucks on it and they don't seem to be on a hurry to get it. **** them. (


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 7, 2009)

^Better than pushin' it to "fiscal year" & saying "giving developers more time to give a quality game". Darn! Why Ubi?


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

@ *vamsi* Just saw the 3.20 mb image. The one on the right looked more realistic to me. Can't recall whether it was forza or GT5!  What do you say?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2009)

See the top of the image...You'll find the games' box arts.  Now.. the left one is forza and the later is GT5.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

GT5 looks better then IMO. What do u say?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2009)

Absolutely. No offense to forza. Even forza's visuals are jaw dropping. But if you have played Gran Turismo 4 on ps2.. you will understand the essence of the GT4. It is the only game in PS2 that supports 1080i resolution. And the car models and race tracks are ball dropping.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Absolutely. No offense to forza. Even forza's visuals are jaw dropping. But if you have played Gran Turismo 4 on ps2.. you will understand the essence of the GT4. It is the only game in PS2 that supports 1080i resolution. And the car models and race tracks are *ball dropping.*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 10, 2009)

^WTF!? Ye mean *jaw*-droppin'?  For me GT5 Prologue's droppin' my ballz . There seems to be no AA in Forza 3, why the hell!? Is X360 not capable of it? But, y'all should agree, the cockpit view of SHIFT's way better than Forza 3 & a little better than GT5 Prologue, right? [No fanboyism, but SHIFT looks awesome!]


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

*www.techspot.com/news/36597-sony-announces-250gb-playstation-3-due-november-3.html

Sony announces 250GB PlayStation 3, due November 3



> Following the successful launch of a slimmer PlayStation 3 model back in September, Sony has announced a beefier 250GB variant of the console is due to hit U.S. stores next month priced at $350. Besides upping storage capacity, the new system will be otherwise identical to the existing 120GB version which sells for $50 less.
> 
> The move comes as expected after leaks suggesting a larger-capacity PS3 would arrive sometime in October. Contrary to some rumors, however, for now the 250GB console has not been announced as part of any bundle like we've seen elsewhere -- Japan will be getting a Final Fantasy XIII bundle in December, for example, while customers in Europe can now get the new 250GB model packed alongside Naughty Dog's Uncharted 2. Hopefully Sony will announce a similar deal for U.S. customers in time for the holiday season.
> 
> Those who recently bought the 120GB version, and PS3 owners in general, might be interested to know that you can also swap out the 2.5-inch SATA drive yourself without voiding the warranty on your PlayStation 3. A quick search online shows that a 320GB hard disk drive can be had for around $56 and a 400GB model for $70, so you'll have to pay a little a premium assuming you even need more storage capacity.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 18, 2009)

CryEngine 3 released to other developers



> From the original Far Cry to the upcoming Crysis 2, German developer Crytek has built a reputation for technologically impressive games. Now the studio hopes to turn that reputation into real money, as today it launched CryEngine 3 for use by other developers.
> 
> As the underlying technology for Crysis 2, the CryEngine 3 technology reflects Crytek's recent expansion into multiplatform development. The engine is designed to support development not only on the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and PCs, but Crytek claims its scalability will also make it a viable choice for the next generation of platforms.
> 
> ...



We have to see, is it CryEngine or Crytek that is behind the victory of Crysis and FarCry


----------



## quan chi (Oct 18, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Even I am waiting for it eagerly.
> 
> Yet Another Comparison between GT5 and Forza 3
> 
> ...



no doubt gt5 looks way better than forza.but yes shift is better than both.

reason:-forza's detail in everything including the car is not that good.looks quite outdated.

gt5 on the other hand looks stunning.but look at the cockpit of gt5 some details were missing which were present in shift.

in shift almost every cockpit detail has been done to look realistic.the tracks,and environment in shift is also well deailed.

all in all gt5 can give quite a tough competition to shift.

that was just a general comparision and entirely my views.
i have no intention to disgrace any game here.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 18, 2009)

Let's face it.. I Shift is a PC game that can bring GTX 260 to it's knee. While Shift on consoles will be inferior to GT5. When you compare Shift on PC with GT5 on ps3 it will turn into a irrational comparison.

Hell ya.. Cockpit View in shift steel the show.I am in love with that.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2009)

^^i was not comparing i know its meaningless to compare those.even i dont know how shift looks on ps3



> shift is a PC game that can bring GTX 260 to it's knee


as you may know bringing any card to its knee is not a good thing.it can also question the games optimization.

btw well i dont think that. shift is also well optimised.you can easily play it with that. 
true some ati users are facing problems and grid was far more optimised than this but its not that bad.

anyways 

here are some screenshot of shift from ps3.i found at some sites.
*thegameraccess.com/images/need-for-speed-shift.jpg

*media.crispygamer.com/screenshot/Title1006/nfs_shift_nissan_gtr_bmp_jpgcopy-640x.jpg

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/258/reviews/957700_20090916_790screen010.jpg

i think both are almost similar except few differences.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2009)

what is your card?


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2009)

it is good enough for an 15inch monitor.1024x768 everything maxed except shadows medium. 2xaa.
fps even with an old p4.12-20 avg15.

atleast it ran better than prostreet.thats why i say its better optmised.

btw my friend with similar card and c2d with same settings plays it at 20-35. 25avg at stock settings.

here is a guy at you tube playing with similar system as of my friend. though his resolution is i think 1280x1024. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYKwGuXoaBw


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

also, load times are much better after applying the patch that EA released.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2009)

^^well havent applied the patch as i have uninstalled the game. cos even though it was working well 15fps playable.but i think playing that game with that fps would be killing its fun.
and this game deserves original disk.even playing its pirated version also would be killing its fun.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

^^that is true. once NFS world tour is done, getting online and racing with other gamers is total fun and makes it even more interesting.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2009)

quan, what the...!

I Think my friend has a 9400gt when i gave shift to him.. It ran like WTF! Even at ultra low setting and resolution with no AA.


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 19, 2009)

any word about modern warfare 2 demo ?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2009)

@Davidboon, no info on that as of today. 


*Crysis 2 (CryEngine 3) engine released to other developers*

From the original Far Cry to the upcoming Crysis 2, German developer Crytek has built a reputation for technologically impressive games. Now the studio hopes to turn that reputation into real money, as today it launched CryEngine 3 for use by other developers.

As the underlying technology for Crysis 2, the CryEngine 3 technology reflects Crytek's recent expansion into multiplatform development. The engine is designed to support development not only on the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and PCs, but Crytek claims its scalability will also make it a viable choice for the next generation of platforms. 

Read on


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2009)

theres already a game in development using CryEngine 2...dont remember the name..any1 got any idea??


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2009)

till now, only one game (crysis 2).


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2009)

no dude...not from crysis franchise!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Ah here's the list from wikipedia..
Crysis - Crytek: Finished; Release 16 November 2007 in Europe and the U.S.
Crysis Warhead, uses an upgraded version of the engine; Release on 12 September 2008.
Entropia Universe Upgraded from Gamebryo Engine on 18 August 2009; currently open pre-beta (VU 10.0.6.29273).
Blue Mars - Avatar Reality, inc. - gaming platform, similar to Second Life; will be open beta[2] on September 02, 2009.
New MMORPG - XMLGames, in development (TBA).
Forged by Chaos - Panzar Studio, in development (TBA).
Lightspire: Fortunes Web[4] - Lukewarm Media, in development (TBA).
Merchants of Brooklyn[5] - Paleo Entertainment, Released: Mar 17, 2009.
The Day by Reloaded Studios.
Vigilance (Military Training Game) - The Harrington Group, Inc. (Not for public release).

i thought there was only one other game developed using CE2...


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2009)

nothing yet. it's just released to other game developers


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2009)

posted again!!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2009)

wow. thanks for that list. I was under impression that development on cryengine 3 has not started for other developers


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 20, 2009)

Need For Speed Nitro Launching Two Weeks Early

Unlike several other games we could mention, Need for Speed: Nitro is definitely not getting delayed into 2010. In fact, it's actually jumping ahead a couple weeks, with the release date set for early November. 

Developed for the Wii and the Nintendo DS, Electronic Arts is taking aiming at casual gamers for this one. The racing is meant to be extremely forgiving, and it features an art style that plays to the Wii's strengths. 

Electronic Arts has also released the complete soundtrack for the game, saying that it exemplifies the game's "intensity, attitude and adrenaline."


----------



## ratzee199 (Oct 21, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Good work, Vamsi! Darn! No dwnldin' Asylum, eh?? Sh*t! How much would it cost here?



It's Rs 699, with 10% discount at SAYONARA, Mumbai, you can get it for Rs 630. Even I have faced the same problem. But my problem was with Grappling. I had tried to tweak the 'DefaultGravitypullZ' in the binarygame.ini file. Initially it works, but again I stucked. So, finally I bought the original one.
Cheers...


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 21, 2009)

If Infinity Ward is ditching dedicated servers from modern warfare 2 then i think there's no point in buying the game .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 22, 2009)

^Yea, I think Activision will not support dedicated servers for MW2. All we can do is... to feel happy towards what we getting.

Need for  Speed sells 100 Million copies

In 1994, Electronic Arts released an all-new racer, The Need for Speed, for the 3DO console. Though that platform is long gone, the Need for Speed series went on to become one of the most popular racing series of all time, with 15 different games on 14 platforms. 

Today, EA announced that the Need for Speed franchise has sold over 100 million units worldwide during its 15 year career--the only racing series ever to do so. (The only other EA title to hit the mark is the Sims series.) To put that in perspective, EA helpfully pointed out that the figure equals one third the total US population, and is triple that of Canada's inhabitants. The sum generated by the sales---$2.7 billion--also matches or exceeds the gross national product of many smaller countries. 

In 2005, the series was the undisputed racing king, with Need for Speed Most Wanted selling 16 million copies worldwide, according to EA, and 3.9 million in the US, according to the NPD Group. However, the subsequent years have seen its once white-hot popularity cool somewhat domestically. Lifetime US sales figures from NPD show 2006's Need for Speed: Carbon selling 3.2 million, 2007's Need for Speed: ProStreet selling 2.4 million, and 2008's Need for Speed: Undercover selling 1.4 million. 

In part due to these declining domestic sales, the Need for Speed series got an ambitious reboot this year, being split into three subfranchises. A hardcore racing sim, Need for Speed: Shift, was developed for the PC, PSP, Xbox 360, and PlayStation 3 by Slightly Mad Studios in the UK in conjunction with downsized Canadian studio EA Black Box. EA Montreal is putting the finishing touches on an arcade racer, Need for Speed: Nitro, for the Wii and DS. Finally, Black Box and EA Shanghai are working on Need for Speed World Online, a PC-Only, free-to-play game. 

Although Nitro isn't out until November 3 and Need for Speed World Online won't arrive until next year, Need for Speed: Shift went on sale September 15. Following Monday's release of the NPD Group's US September sales numbers, GameSpot learned the version landed in 15th place on the top 20 chart, with 148,000 units, while the PS3 version took 16th place with 145,000 units. Add in the PSP edition's 10,700 units and the PC edition's 5,700 units, and the game's total US haul for the month was just over 309,000 units. 

While decent, Shift's September numbers aren't at the same blockbuster level as previous Need for Speeds. However, with the series reaching the 100 million-unit mark, EA remains bullish on the brand. In June, the company tapped Criterion Games, developer of its acclaimed Burnout series, to oversee future installments. To get some perspective of where Need for Speed has been--and where it's headed--GameSpot spoke with EA vice president of global marketing Keith Munro.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 24, 2009)

^Yeah!! NFS: SHIFT FTW!! No news on ACII?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 24, 2009)

MW2 MSR announced..

Infinity Ward sparked a skirmish of sorts with PC gamers last week, when it announced that Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 wouldn't support player-run dedicated multiplayer servers. This week, the Activision-owned studio doled out more PC-centric announcements, offering the final word on Modern Warfare 2's minimum system requirements as well as confirming integration with Valve's Steamworks back-end technology. 

No one likes going into battle with subpar gear.

To get Modern Warfare 2 airborne on PCs, gamers will need to be running Microsoft's Windows Vista or XP, as well as have 16GB of available hard drive space. The minimum CPU requirement stands at AMD 64 3200+ or Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz, while GPUs will need to be the shader 3.0-equipped 256MB Nvidia GeForce 6600GT or ATI's Radeon 1600XT. XP users will need at least 512MB of RAM, and Vista owners must have 1GB of memory, at the least. 

As for Activision's deal with Valve, MW2 on the PC will be supported by Steamworks, which offers a range of publishing and development tools ranging from product key authentication to social-networking functionality. As it pertains to MW2, Activision said that the game will make use of Valve's auto-updating and anti-cheat technology. MW2 will also include 50 Steam achievements. 

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 will mobilize on the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and PC on November 10, with separate editions also confirmed for the Wii and DS. For more information, check out GameSpot's previous coverage of Modern Warfare 2. 

Minimum System Requirements:
Hard Drive Space: 16GB free hard drive space
Operating System: XP / Windows Vista
Processor: AMD 64 3200+ or Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz or better
RAM: 512MB RAM (XP) / 1GB RAM (Vista) 
Video Card: Shader 3.0 or better 256MB Nvidia GeForce 6600GT / ATI Radeon 1600XT or better

Source: Gamespot


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm still not gonna play MW2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2009)

^ then, go to hell.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ then, go to hell.


 I am in Krowhell, playing Krowsis! MW2 is for kids. I woulda played if it was KW2. 

Anyway, currently returned to PES2010 Demo, will get the full version soon. Again, kbd ftw!


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

Krow said:


> I am in Krowhell, playing Krowsis! MW2 is for kids. I woulda played if it was KW2.
> 
> Anyway, currently returned to PES2010 Demo, will get the full version soon. Again, kbd ftw!


Krowsis.........LOL epic win.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2009)

^ then, imagine being beaten by a kid...


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

I chellenge you to Krowsis *vamsi*. Lets see you play with a controller custom built for Krows. Then see who wins!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2009)

VG arabia's list of 11 Upcoming visual treats...

*Final Fantasy XIII*

Final Fantasy series is one of the most known series in videogames history. Each game in this very popular series has been able in raising the bar regarding visuals and attention to details, and this latest entry will be no exception.


Final Fantasy XIII is the first game of the main series of Final Fantasy in high definition. The game uses a new engine (Crystal Tools), which will be used for the first time this generation. The impressive Characters models, detailed environment, and the amazing artistic design of the game world will make this game a stunner.

*www.vgarabia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/149913-FFXIII_01.jpg

*God of War 3
*
The first two games in the series has really pushed the PS2 hardware to its limits, and don’t be surprised if God of War 3 has been able to push the PS3 spec to its limit when it arrives early next year. The folks at Santa Monica are working hard to present Kratos to this generation of gamers in a visually striking way.


Kratos in GOW 3 will comprise four times more polygons than his PS2 model. Add to this some amazing particle effects, moving titans in the background and you will get a game that will put a lot of blockbuster movies to shame.
*www.vgarabia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/6769.jpg

*Metal Gear Solid: Rising
*
While we haven’t seen any footage for this game, Kojima Productions assistant producer Sean Eyestone, has said that the team is remaking Rising’s engine “from scratch” to make it look better than MGS4. Look better than MGS 4? bring it on.

*www.vgarabia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/mgs_rising_format.jpg

*Crysis 2*

Crysis 2 is an upcoming video game developed by Crytek, published by Electronic Arts, due for release on Microsoft Windows, Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3. It will be the first game to use the new CryEngine 3, which will bring the most advanced visuals for all platforms.


The first game on PC is one of the most visually stunning games ever made, and the new engine will undoubtedly make the pretty even prettier.


*www.vgarabia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/126605-CryENGINE31.jpg

*Alan wake*

Remedy Entertainment stirred the hype when they announced Alan Wake in 2005 as an exclusive for XBox 360, Since then, the game has undergone numerous delays and re-workings in both the main character’s appearance and the overall art-style of the game. But fear no more, the game will be released in spring next year.


Remedy managing director Matias Myllyrinne has said that Alan Wake is “all done, we’re just polishing at this point.” The game is already looking amazing with photo realistic environments, great lightning effects, and well crafted and animated character models.

*www.vgarabia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Alan_Wake_Forest_mining_car_sm.jpg

*Heavy Rain*

The first thing comes to mind when someone wants to talk about this game is graphics. The game look so realistic with lots of details in the environment and possibly the best looking character models in the business. what can I say more about this game? Stunning.
*www.vgarabia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/rain-drops-600x329.jpg

*Assassins Creed 2*

Ubisoft has been working hard on this title and believe me, you will be totally impressed this time around. The game renders some of the most beautiful places (Venice and Florence) on earth accurately and with lots of care and love.


The game engine has improved from the first game with Features added include a full night and day cycle, enhanced draw distance, the same vegetation technology used in Far Cry 2, improved lighting, reflection and special effects.

*www.vgarabia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/assassinscreed.jpg

*Lost Planet 2*

Lost Planet 2 will be running on the MT-Framework 2.0, an updated version of the engine used in Resident Evil 5. Lost Planet 2 will be better, bigger and more visually impressive than the original game. Also, the game varied environments this time around and the huge Akrid bosses will make the game nicer to the eye.

*www.vgarabia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Lost-Planet-2-video-game-image.jpg

*Mass Effect 2*
Although the first game does have a lot of technical issues such as texture pop up/in and the unstable frame rate, it’s still one of the best looking games on the Xbox 360. But now, those problems are something of the past, as Bioware seems to have addressed all of those problems in the sequel.


The characters in Mass Effect 2 will be more detailed not only graphically, but technically. In the original Mass Effect, Commander Shepard only had 20 animations for cover, while in Mass Effect 2, the character has over 200. The world will also be more open-ended in this installment; with beautiful vistas to explore and ugly aliens to kill.

*www.vgarabia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/150362-subjectzeroheader.jpg

*Splinter Cell: Conviction*

Sam Fisher next adventure could be his best. The game is screaming quality, with new gameplay elements like the ‘Mark and Execute’ which makes the game more cinematic and faster paced.


The game presentation look sleek with Dynamically-tilting camera angles make the game feel like it’s a shakycam film during the game’s most poignant moments, while its new “projected objective” system shows your current goals on walls, mirrors, buildings, and floors. The visuals are great, the environment is much closer, more confined. Ubisoft you have a winner here.

*www.vgarabia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/TGS-09-Splinter-Cell-Conviction-First-Hands-On-Impressions.jpg

*Last Guardian*

The Last Guardian is Fumito Ueda latest invention, the man behind two of the most creative games ever made, Ico and Shadow of the Colossus. What makes Ueda games so impressive graphically isn’t the technical aspect only, it’s the phenomenal artistic design that makes his games stand out from the crowd of games.


The great animation of the feathery creature, the attention to details in the game world, and the great atmosphere will make this game an experience like no other.

*www.vgarabia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/the-last-guardian-20090610072714320.jpg 


Source


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice, but I say Alan Wake is DEAD, first it was best looking X360/PC game, postponed forever, ditched PC support, gameplay and graphics  not looking so nice, and before too long DX11 and next gen console games launch a.d leaves Alan Wake to the dust.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2009)

Same opinion here.. When i saw Alan Wake initially i was like 'Holy cow.. That's ball dropping'. After two years... It is just ok. I think there is some problem involved in development team.

I am counting on Crysis, God of War 3, Splinter Cell Conviction, Heavy Rain to be the best looking games.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Same opinion here.. When i saw Alan Wake initially i was like 'Holy cow.. That's ball dropping'. After two years... It is just ok. I think there is some problem involved in development team.
> 
> I am counting on Crysis, God of War 3, Splinter Cell Conviction, Heavy Rain to be the best looking games.


Heavy rain looks nice but I wonder why Fahrenheit 2 was canceled, I mean heavy rain follows a different story line, I wish they continued that story.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

tkin said:


> Heavy rain looks nice but I wonder why Fahrenheit 2 was canceled, I mean heavy rain follows a different story line, I wish they continued that story.


As much as I would have loved to have Fahrenheit sequel, it wasn't feasible to have a sequel with so many variation in the game's ending. 

What I'm confused is why in the world did they make this a PS3 exclusive, when their earlier title was multi-platform? 

It's not like the 360 and the PC couldn't handle it...but I guess Sony just had to make this move to add this game to their "exclusivity" list. This is the second most desirable game that I want to play after God of War III.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> As much as I would have loved to have Fahrenheit sequel, it wasn't feasible to have a sequel with so many variation in the game's ending.
> 
> What I'm confused is why in the world did they make this a PS3 exclusive, when their earlier title was multi-platform?
> 
> It's not like the 360 and the PC couldn't handle it...but I guess Sony just had to make this move to add this game to their "exclusivity" list. This is the second most desirable game that I want to play after God of War III.


This whole exclusivity sucks, MSG,GoW2, Halo3 are to name a few, but that what you do when you're losing money by selling products, the PC never faced this situation.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

tkin said:


> This whole exclusivity sucks, MSG,GoW2, Halo3 are to name a few, but that what you do when you're losing money by selling products, the PC never faced this situation.


Tell me 'bout it. Buying a console only to play a handful of exclusive titles is just a huge investment. I hardly have any exclusive titles left for my 360 right now. PC is and will always be the most superior platform.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> As much as I would have loved to have Fahrenheit sequel, it wasn't feasible to have a sequel with so many variation in the game's ending.
> 
> What I'm confused is why in the world did they make this a PS3 exclusive, when their earlier title was multi-platform?
> 
> It's not like the 360 and the PC couldn't handle it...but I guess Sony just had to make this move to add this game to their "exclusivity" list. This is the second most desirable game that I want to play after God of War III.



Same question rose in my mind when I heard that Conviction is not coming to ps3.I have played Pandora Tomorrow and Double Agent in ps2 and enjoyed a lot. I don't know what made UBI to change it's mind.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Same question rose in my mind when I heard that Conviction is not coming to ps3.I have played Pandora Tomorrow and Double Agent in ps2 and enjoyed a lot. I don't know what made UBI to change it's mind.


The same reason Killzone 2/ Heavy rain didn't come to X360/PC. A bit of cash is all that is needed to change UBI mind, in this case MS won.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2009)

^ Joke ha?The people who made Killzone 2(Guerrilla Games) is a subsidiary of SCEA. And Original Killzone was a ps2 exclusive too.

When it comes to Quantic Dream.. your statement is acceptable.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Joke ha?The people who made Killzone 2(Guerrilla Games) is a subsidiary of SCEA. And Original Killzone was a ps2 exclusive too.
> 
> When it comes to Quantic Dream.. your statement is acceptable.


Also with MGS series(until risen) also Half Life series and the omnipotent Crysis+warhead, these whole exclusive games suck, actually crysis had a good reason to be exclusive as the Cryengine 2 wasn't optimized for consoles but the rest just meh.............


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2009)

Tekken 6 IGN Review

Dudes at IGN reviewed Tekken 6  which is destined to relase at end of this month.

It gave a disappointing 8.8. Heck.. the worst tekken score.

Read the IGN review 

Assassin's Creed II: new infos from the italian Fan Day

Today Ubisoft organized the Assassin's Creed II Fan Day in Italy, showing the game to an audience of 100 people drawed in a competition. One of our users was at the event, and reported to us with many new infos on the game about Desmond's involvement and new action gameplay, Ezio's youth in the game and much more. Warning: this article reveals important details about the game's early stages, so read it only if you don't care being spoiled.

Ubisoft showed some footage of the game, and then drawed one lucky person from the public to play it live on stage.

They announced the already known short live action movies, made by the recently acquired studio Hybride Technologies, makers of the fx for Sin City and 300. The movies show the story of Ezio's father, an assassin for the Medici family. 

The game starts with an action gameplay sequence set in the present, showing Desmond and Lucy Stillman escaping from Abstergo Industries. Desmond has to fight his way out against several guards. He's then taken to the Assassins den, where he must train to become one of them. He'll have to use the Animus to be trained.

Once in the past, the game starts with a young Ezio wandering in Florence, trying to pick girls up and randomly brawling with people. He then meets Leonardo da vinci.

Pickpocketing is much easier, and we can steal moneys to pay the medic when we're hurt, buy new costumes and weapons.

Ezio's color changes from grey when he's perfectly hidden to colored when the guards are aware of his presence.

Quest types as a young boy range from couriering documents for his father, accompanying his mother around and searching for eagle feathers for his younger brother.

In Venice there'll be three factions that we can make friends or enemies, by helping or opposing them. They are Pronstitutes, Thiefs, Mercenaries.

Once in Venice, Ezio meets the Pronstitutes head which trains him in the arts of hiding and theft 

The story will cover 30 years in Ezio's life, so we'll see his path from youth to becoming a cold-blooded assassin. This will be alternated with the present day story, which will be very deep too.

Graphics made a good leap, while the gameplay is like the one in the first game, but more open, various and less repetitive. Fights are very choreographic and spectacular.

Source


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

^thanks Vamsi. I'm waiting for this one.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll check with Tekken 6. Also how can 8.8 be a low score?


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

I think he said low compared to other Tekken's.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2009)

All Tekken games except Tekken 4(ditch defensive gameplay) were great. I still remember going to arcade stations after the school to pwnt every one in the booth on tekken 3. Thanks for MS for making it a multi platform. Now it can be reached to the people who say that DOA is the best. Bad time started for DOA.

IGN gives the score generously. A generous critic gave it 8.8. The position will be even worse with other critics.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 26, 2009)

Third Person View in MW2????

While live broadcasting a copy of the game that someone got early, he was playing in third person. This very well may be the "big secret" Robert Bowling was hinting at. 

The broadcaster was playing OFFLINE...this is not yet confirmed for ONLINE. 

Notice the CROSSHAIRS (for COD4 if it were spectator mode they aren't shown).

[youtube]fePUM0u5cuY[/youtube]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 26, 2009)

^Ohh Phucin' sh*t! It's all gettin' on my nerves. In those 11 lists, I'm waitin' eagerly for Cry[Krow ]sis 2, ACII & Splinter Cell: Conviction. *EZIO!! NOMAD!!* BTW, can't wait for MW2! When did I went to a Psychiatrist doc.? AC made me & probably these four games will make me do so .


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> [Krow ]sis 2


is 5000000 times tougher and better than Crysis 2. Custom built controller Krows.


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

Krow said:


> is 5000000 times tougher and better than Crysis 2. Custom built controller Krows.


With krowengine v 568950, custom KDR(krow dynamic rending), 20000X KAA, 250000x KAF, needs only about 2000000000 tkin GPUs(nvidias new GPU codename on 2150AD) and 4458555 gigs of RAM, comes with free nuclear powerplant.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Third person view in MW2 will not be good, 1st person is a lot better, looks more like wolverine game with guns(camera angle).


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

tkin said:


> With krowengine v 568950, custom KDR(krow dynamic rending), 20000X KAA, 250000x KAF, needs only about 2000000000 tkin GPUs(nvidias new GPU codename on 2150AD) and 4458555 gigs of RAM, comes with free nuclear powerplant.


Spoken like a true Krow. You are hereby made honourary head of Krowsis development team. Btw, did you guys know that Krowsis 2 will run best on systems with Krow Desktop Environment (KDE) installed?


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

Krow said:


> Spoken like a true Krow. You are hereby made honourary head of Krowsis development team. Btw, did you guys know that Krowsis 2 will run best on systems with Krow Desktop Environment (KDE) installed?


With DX 50000 and windows krowhorn, in the game enemies are rogue krows with powers to fly-LOL. And best played with windows Krowbox controller.

Jokes aside did anyone knew that you can shoot down the flying birds in Crysis(the seagulls that fly over shore)? krows need to be a bit careful on krowsis.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

I suck at FPS games with humie controllers. Played Crysis in God mode along with invisible mode.  Honestly, I would still be stuck at stage one without it. At the part where you gotta disable the signal jammer.  No wonder I am a record holder in Krowsis. Finished the game in toughest difficulty in record time.

Krowsis rules! Krowsis 2 is not for Windows mate. Its a free game and the first heavy game only for Linux. Krow DE users get extra bonus. Take that M$.


----------



## tkin (Oct 27, 2009)

Krow said:


> I suck at FPS games with humie controllers. Played Crysis in God mode along with invisible mode.  Honestly, I would still be stuck at stage one without it. At the part where you gotta disable the signal jammer.  No wonder I am a record holder in Krowsis. Finished the game in toughest difficulty in record time.
> 
> Krowsis rules! Krowsis 2 is not for Windows mate. Its a free game and the first heavy game only for Linux. Krow DE users get extra bonus. Take that M$.


One thing to say, EPIC LOL.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 27, 2009)

Tried Tekken 6. The campaign mode is really weird, but the arcade mode is just as much fun as before. I chose Law (my usual favourite) and his movements seem to be more fluid now. Have to rush for office now, so will try later.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 28, 2009)

^ , lucky man. Will ya adopt me????

I Love Law. Especially his dragon's flight moves. They are just awesome.Is it Forest Law or Marshall law?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 28, 2009)

God of War Collection strikes PS3 Nov. 17

While game publishers frequently use the holiday release window for their biggest titles of the year, next month Sony will focus on its biggest games of previous years. The company today announced that God of War Collection, a high-def compilation of the first two God of War games, will debut on the PlayStation 3 November 17. 

Slaughter a celestial host of deities again...for the first time.

The games' 720p visual overhaul won't be the only new feature enticing gamers to trek through Kratos' first two adventures again. Sony is also including a full slate of trophies for each game. Each copy of the game will also include a code to download a demo of God of War III from the PlayStation Network months before the full game's March release. 

When it launched on the PlayStation 2 in 2005, the first God of War drew critical accolades and commercial success, selling more than 2.4 million units in the US alone. In 2007, God of War II drew similar high praise from reviewers and sold nearly 2 million units domestically despite being on a legacy platform. A PSP prequel, God of War: Chains of Olympus, has sold more than 800,000 units domestically since its 2008 debut. 

A full list of the trophies for God of War Collection is available on Sony's official PlayStation blog.

Modern Warfare 2 casting players as terrorists

SPOILER WARNING:The story below contains information which could potentially reveal major plot details about Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. The game's developer, Infinity Ward, is recommending a total media blackout for those who wish to play the game without any prior knowledge of its story.

Source: Leaked video viewable (for now) on CNN's user-submitted iReport section and on Mapmodnews.com. The same video has been pulled from YouTube "due to a copyright claim by Activision Games Inc," indicating its authenticity. 


What we heard: In every trailer released for Modern Warfare 2--including the almost image-free teaser released at the 2009 Game Developers Conference--one event has loomed large. Each trailer depicts a group of Russian ultranationalist terrorists massacring civilians at an airport with assault weapons. 

Now, footage has leaked which appears to show that the game will indeed depict the massacre, reminiscent of last year's mass killings in Mumbai, India, which left nearly 200 people dead. In a move sure to ignite controversy, the footage indicates the game will cast players as one of the killers, having them shoot civilians en masse from a first-person view. 

Several sites have posted footage showing the same group of five terrorists (including the player), wearing body armor over business suits, as has been shown in every trailer for the game. (See screen comparisons, which have leaked, lower-resolution footage on the bottom.) The killers first emerge from an elevator, as the sound cues in the very first trailer portrayed. Once out, they open fire indiscriminately into a crowd by the security lines, before moving up a series of body-draped escalators shown in the "Infamy" trailer released earlier this month. 


From there, the terrorists move through shopping level--with the player dispatching wounded civilians squirming on the ground--before moving down another escalator. Then, the scene shifts to the airport's tarmac, where they encounter a group of security personnel under a large passenger jet with red, white, and blue stripes. The same jet appears to be shown in the "Infamy" trailer, but from the opposite viewpoint of the security personnel moving to stop the killings. 

At that point, the leaked footage ends. However, despite being of low quality, the footage bears several telltale signs which indicate it is authentic--or an extremely elaborate mod. First is the fact the terrorists shown look identical to those in the last two official Modern Warfare 2 trailers. Second is the fact the blurry subtitles appear to show the name "Makarov"--the last name of the game's primary antagonist, Vladimir Makarov. 

Third is the on-screen heads-up display, which appears to be the same as that in preview versions of the game shown to the press. Fourth are indications that the footage came from the same European source which posted video of a third-person multiplayer mode in Modern Warfare 2. Reflections on the screen showing another monitor and PlayStation 3 menu cues are the the same as footage which appeared on YouTube before being pulled. 

That same yanked third-person footage was confirmed as being legitimate in Twitter postings by Robert Bowling, director of communications for Modern Warfare 2 developer Infinity Ward. In a tweet today, Bowling also indicated that footage from the game's campaign had leaked out. In response to a message from a user asking "Do you think the leaked SP footage is too much?" he responded, "I know man. Media Blackout! I'll keep this Twitter feed and the official Infinity Ward YouTube spoiler free. Singleplayer leaks suck." 


Interestingly, the footage shows a multiplayer icon over another terrorist's head, indicating the level could be played in the game's Special Ops co-op mode. One rumor circulating is that the player will be an undercover operative who is forced to participate in the massacre or blow his cover. 

The official story: Reps for Modern Warfare 2's publisher, Activision, had not responded to requests for comment as of press time. 

Bogus or not bogus?: Not bogus. Infinity Ward is known for taking major risks to surprise its audience, and comparisons between official Modern Warfare 2 trailers and the leaked footage leave little doubt of the latter's legitimacy. 

The bigger question is, will the sequence impact Modern Warfare 2 sales? Sure, players can commit similar mass killings at any time in almost every Grand Theft Auto game. However, the brutal nature of the airport massacre and the ever-sensitive subject of terrorism might prove a toxic mix, publicity-wise, if the mainstream media decides to pounce on it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 28, 2009)

^already read that on TE. BTW thanks for the infos.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ , lucky man. Will ya adopt me????


I would, provided you bring your PS3 along. 



vamsi_krishna said:


> I Love Law. Especially his dragon's flight moves. They are just awesome.Is it Forest Law or Marshall law?


It's Marshall Law. I really enjoy his fighting style, which pretty much resembles Bruce Lee's, not to mention his voice acting too is the same.

I played a couple of matches with my brother in Versus mode and it's dam fun. For some reason, I enjoy this over SFIV. There is another new character called Lars Alexandersson, his moves are pretty radical too.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 29, 2009)

God of War 3 Demo on District 9 Blu-ray

Until today, gamers had only a few ways to play God of War III before its March 2010 launch: Get access to a game expo where it was on the show floor or pick up the God of War collection on November 17. The collection bundles HD versions of the first two critically acclaimed games with a demo of the upcoming PlayStation 3 sequel. 

Now, Sony Computer Entertainment has struck a deal with its corporate sibling Sony Pictures Entertainment to bring the God of War III demo to movie fans. When it goes on sale on December 29, the Blu-ray edition of the summer sci-fi hit District 9 will include the demo amongst its bevy of extras. Those pack-ins will also include an interactive map of the South African metropolis of Johannesburg, where the film is set.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 30, 2009)

Sony six-month losses nearly $700 million, PS3 sales up

 Today,Sony announced it took a ¥63.2 billion ($696 million) net shortfall during the same period, following the $1.03 billion annual loss it reported in May--its first since 1995. Revenue for the April-September period was ¥3.261 trillion ($35.85 billion), down from ¥4.051 trillion ($44.54 billion) during the same period in 2008. 

While substantial, Sony's red ink was less than that predicted by a Thomson Reuters new service survey of analysts, thanks to a better-than-expected ¥26.3 billion ($289 million) net loss on during July-September quarter. During that time, the company took in ¥1.66 trillion ($18.26 billion) in revenue, down from ¥2.07 trillion ($22.77 billion) during the same period the year prior. 

The three-month period saw Sony's Networked Product and Services Division, which includes Sony Computer Entertainment, generate ¥352.6 billion ($3.88 billion) in operating revenue for an operating loss of ¥ 58.8 billion ($646 million). Though it did not break out SCE's earnings, Sony did say that "sales in game business decreased year on year primarily as a result of the appreciation of the yen as well as a decrease in unit sales of PlayStation 2 hardware and software." The company's admission comes just two days after it used the the platform's ninth birthday to declare the PS2 was "showing no signs of slowing down." 

Indeed, quarterly PS2 sales dropped from 2.5 million units in April-September 2008 to 1.9 million units during the same timeframe in 2009. Quarterly PSP sales were also down, falling from 3.2 million units to 3.0 million units. But thanks to the introduction of the $300 slimline model in late August, PS3 unit sales rose from 2.4 million units to 3.2 million units. 


Capcom six-month profits spike 58%

Capcom may have a zombie fetish, but its current fiscal year performance is anything but ambling. Despite a relative dearth of blockbuster titles, Capcom said in July that revenues hit ¥19.5 billion ($213 million) for the April-June quarter, a 19.2 percent revenue growth. Reporting on its six-month performance today, the publisher said that revenues have maintained their double-digit growth pace, rising 24.5 percent for the April-September period to ¥38.9 billion ($426 million). 

What's more, Capcom managed to right its profit trajectory during the back half of its six-month earnings period. Whereas net profits dipped 6.4 percent to ¥2.23 billion ($24.4 million) during the April-June quarter, Capcom said that its six-month income soared 58.4 percent to ¥2.96 billion ($32.4 million). 

The publisher's Home Video Games segment again bolstered Capcom's financials. The segment grew revenues to ¥27.7 billion yen ($303 million) during the six-month period, a 68.3 percent rise. Operating income doubled to ¥7.3 billion ($79.9 million). 

"As for the video game industry, the Japanese domestic market has been on a downward trend, but it started to show some signs of recovery," Capcom said as part of its report. "Such an improvement, though not steady, is supported by the release of several large-scale titles that energized the home video game market." 

Monster Hunter Tri sold 1 million units following its August 1 launch, though Capcom did not delineate how many units were sold as part of the game's Wii bundle. Other top sellers during the period included Resident Evil 5 for the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, Monster Hunter Freedom Unite for the PSP, and Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth for the DS. 

Despite the substantial growth in its console and handheld gaming business, Capcom maintained its full-year earnings projections, due to continued weakness in its Arcade segment. For the full year ending March 31, 2010, Capcom expects net sales to hit ¥95 billion ($1.04 billion). Net income is projected to come in at ¥8.5 billion ($93 million)


----------



## quan chi (Oct 31, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> quan, what the...!
> 
> I Think my friend has a 9400gt when i gave shift to him.. It ran like WTF! Even at ultra low setting and resolution with no AA.



forget ultra low. shift crashes when i try to lower it to 800x600. 

at 1024x768 2x aa i get 10-15 or 15-20 fps everything maxed.and even when p4 is not in the minimum req list.sorry i have uninstalled it otherwise i would have posted a screenshot.

moreover have you seen this video. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYKwGuXoaBw

and btw its hard to believe that. either he has some problem with his system or i think it might not be that good.

i used to get average 25-30fps in tomb raider underworld max 45 at some places 2xaa.

i remember some member here posted that even with c2d and 9400gt he gets only 20-24 fps.


btw just an advice never believe in anything just by only reading and hearing about it especially over the net.

dude 8500 series were highly underrated by some stupid fools over the net.which of course is nothing but display of their pathetic ideas.

dude if a card is suitable only for resolutions upto 1280x1024 then why testing it beyond that.

now if i go on....it will be offtopic......in short this card can pack quite a punch at resolutions upto 1280x1024.beyond that dont even think of it.
lets keep it to this.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 1, 2009)

Nokia Officially Announces Death of N-Gage

What could be a more fitting story on Halloween than one concerning the actual appearance of the living dead? And by living dead, we of course refer to the N-Gage, which despite all rules of natural science has somehow managed to stagger back into the news again: Nokia has announced that they are officially discontinuing support for the ill-fated cell phone/gaming handheld/application, with no more games being published and community support going offline at the end of September 2010 (via VG247). 

*media.1up.com/media/03/7/6/7/lg/670.jpg

Evidently this means the N-Gage was still technically alive all these years (who knew?), but that'll change by this time next year. "While the N-Gage.com site together with the N-Gage Arena and other community features will remain in operation throughout 2010, the Ovi Store will be the new central place for all the mobile games that Nokia and other publishers offer from this point forward. We will no longer publish new games for the N-Gage platform," reads a post on Nokia's blog. 

"Your games are safe -- all your purchased N-Gage games will continue to work on your N-Gage compatible mobile device and they?re yours to keep," they reassure they're loyal N-Gage fans. "However, community features of the games will not be functional after 2010." Nokia will continue to sell current devices that have the N-Gage application pre-installed "for some time," but "will no longer ship new devices with the application pre-installed."
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
God of War 3 "Ultimate Edition" Opens Pandora's Box

Ever since Bungie fired the first shot with their $129.99 Legendary edition of Halo 3, it seems like there's been an ongoing arms race of increasingly ludicrous videogame collector's editions. From replica Batarangs to night-vision goggles, there's no shortage of bizarre pack-ins for those of us who don't mind paying upwards of $100 for our games. And now Sony's ready to add to the madness with next year's "Ultimate Edition" of God of War 3. 

This premium release of God of War 3 includes all the bells and whistles you'd expect from a modern collector's edition: Your standard limited-edition art book, plus vouchers to download exclusive content like an in-game combat arena, a "Dominus" skin for Kratos, a making-of documentary, an album of heavy metal music inspired by the game, and the original soundtracks to the entire God of War trilogy. Oh, and it all comes packaged in an 8.3" wide x 10.5" long x 5.9" tall replica of Pandora's Box from the first God of War. 

*media.1up.com/media/03/7/6/7/lg/324.jpg

According to GameStop's product page for the "Ultimate Edition," all of that will set you back about $100 when the game arrives next March. That's not cheap, but at least you can use Pandora's Box to store some of those other gigantic collector's editions that are beginning to cramp your style.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2009)

N-Gage could be turned as one of the worst gaming platforms ever made 

Glad that it is dead now.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 1, 2009)

Heck!!!!A year ago I hacked my phone to install n-gage app !! After that i understood that only few games are worth playing on it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2009)

AO-Rated Man Hunt 2 is coming for PC

If you're still wondering two years after the game's release exactly what the Adults Only version of Manhunt 2 would have looked like, you'll finally have your chance to see it on Tuesday. The AO-rated version of Rockstar's sequel will be released for the PC through Direct2Drive for $29.95 this Tuesday, November 6 (via BigDownload). 

For those who don't remember, Manhunt 2 was originally given an AO rating when Rockstar submitted it to the ESRB. To avoid the sales-killing rating, Rockstar then delayed the game to censor it slightly and earn an M-rating. But retailers refusing shelf space on the basis of ratings obviously isn't something you have to worry about with digital releases, so here we are with the game getting a PC release in the even-more-violent form Rockstar originally intended. 

*www.1up.com/media/03/4/2/5/lg/589.jpg

Then again, the real shocker would be if the extra pixilated gore improved the game in any significant way, so buyer beware.


Prince Of Persia: Sands of Time Teaser Trailer

Actually not a gaming news.. but a news that most of the gamers want..

Prince of Persia teaser trailer has been released..

check this out

I am sure that the film will not succeed


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 4, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 is the most pre-ordered game ever on GameStop

This is what happens when you have a Game of the year just prior to you.

Speaking to USA Today's Game Hunters blog, GameStop's executive vice president for merchandising and marketing Tony Bartel revealed that next week's Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 will be a record-breaking one for his company, stating "the number of pre-order reservations we've taken for the game is the highest for any title we've ever sold in our 6200 store network." 

For the time being, we'll leave Bartel's statement that Modern Warfare 2 will be "the biggest entertainment launch of all time" alone -- the scale of video game prices against other forms of media make that a bit tough to compare anyway. Figuring out that it's the most reserved game of all time, you'll not that the planets have pretty much aligned in order for Modern Warfare 2 to perform this achievement.

A single-console game, no matter how anticipated, could never match the fervor for Modern Warfare 2 -- so that takes series like Halo, Gears of War, and Metal Gear Solid out of the running. What else can compete on that sort of level? Grand Theft Auto IV landed on two consoles instead of three over a year and a half ago, back when the PlayStation 3's cheapest models were $400. Further alienating PS3 customers was the pre-release promise of exclusive Xbox 360 chapters. So when you consider that a popular sequel is launching on three platforms simultaneously -- with no real exclusives that would alienate single-system gamers -- at a time where the PS3 and Xbox 360 have very friendly purchase prices and the retailer making the boast is opening new stores even during lean times (Reuters) -- yeah, it's actually a bit of a surprise that it's taken so long for someone to tell us that this has happened.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 4, 2009)

Premium Splinter Cell: Conviction pack detailed

Last month, a Collector's Edition of Splinter Cell: Conviction for the Xbox 360 and PC surfaced on an Australian retailer's Web site. That pack contained a bonus DVD, a comic, a Sam Fisher figurine, and a code to download the original Xbox game Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory over Xbox Live. 


Today, Ubisoft confirmed that North American gamers will be getting their own premium edition of the long-awaited game, but the pack's contents will be significantly different. Instead of the figurine, the centerpiece of the North American Collector's Edition is a Splinter Cell-branded USB drive that includes a "Making of" feature, wallpaper, concept art, storyboards, and more from the game's development. Ubisoft is also packing in an art book titled Fifth Freedom: The Art of Splinter Cell, a pair of decals, and a prequel comic book called Digging in the Ashes. 

The Conviction Collector's Edition will sell for $80 and will come packed in a "steelbook" DVD case. In addition to the tangible goodies, the bundle will include a pair of in-game bonuses. Those who pony up for the premium edition will get "first access" to the close-quarters MP5-SD3 submachine gun and an exclusive 3rd Echelon outfit for multiplayer action.
*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/306/convictionspecialpack_62416_screen.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 5, 2009)

Braid Coming to PlayStation Network Next Week

At long last, the critically-acclaimed puzzle platformer Braid is finally coming to the PlayStation Network next week. The game is due out November 12 for $14.99, matching the Xbox Live Marketplace price from over a year ago. The press release also mentions a European date to be announced soon, so if you're one of our PS3-owners across the pond, you don't have much longer to wait either. 

*media.1up.com/media/03/6/9/7/lg/442.jpg

For the uninitiated, Braid is a puzzle game that relies on time manipulation mechanics, dressed in the trappings of a traditional platformer. Creator Jonathan Blow was vaulted into the indie spotlight for its clever brain-benders and unconventional storytelling. If you're a PS3 owner who has been waiting to see what all the fuss was about, next week is your chance


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 5, 2009)

^^
Good news for me


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 6, 2009)

I think you are having Xbox360!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 6, 2009)

I've a PS3 too.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 7, 2009)

GT5 - The most expensive game ever made[ $60Million ] 

It's no secret that Gran Turismo 5 is one of the most anticipated PlayStation 3 exclusives
ever. As it turns out, it's also one of the most expensive. Two years after a Dutch newspaper pegged the budget of Killzone 2 at $21 million, Autoweek has revealed that the expansive racing simulator will cost nearly three times that. 

Speaking to the magazine, Polyphony Digital head Kazunori Yamauchi said the budget for the game is around $60 million. That makes it among the most expensive games ever made--but not the most expensive, according to Yamauchi. 

"There are other games that cost more," said the famously perfectionist designer "Considering the size and scale of the game, I think it's probably a fairly small amount." 

Yamauchi wasn't shy about telling Autoweek what Gran Turismo 5's massive budget produced. The game will have nearly 1,000 cars sporting 400,000 polygons each--100 times more polygons than Gran Turismo 4's vehicles had. However, unlike its predecessor, the cars in the game will take actual damage when they crash and will be fully customizable. 

As outlined in GameSpot coverage of Yamauchi's presentation at the 2009 Tokyo Game Show, the game will have 20 locations and 70 variations of tracks to choose from. It is also an official license of several prominent racing organizations, such as NASCAR and the World Rally Championship. The game is due out in March in Japan, with a Western release "probably" happening in early 2010, according to Yamauchi.

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/309/gallardo_62228_screen.jpg

 
Private Investigators Capture Major Modern Warfare 2 Pirate

Modern Warfare 2 has been leaked onto the Internet, prompting Microsoft to announce that they will actively pursue any Xbox 360 piracy. In the meantime though, it appears that the original perpetrator has been arrested. 

Venturebeat is reporting that Christian Del Amo, an 18-year-old from Miami, initially cracking the game's code on Monday, which was followed by a flood illegal copies on torrent sites. 

"It all happened very fast," said Rob Holmes, owner of IPCybercrime, a private investigation firm. 

"If these guys get their stuff out, then they can do some major damage to sales and spoil it for everybody. We plug leaks every day, but this was one of the biggest ones of the year." 

The investigation began when a "box boy at a major retail chain" stole a crate containing Modern Warfare 2 bundles from a "major retail chain" and began selling them on Craigslist. IPCybercrime was able to put an end to the sales, but not before the listing attracted the notice of hackers. 

Del Amo posted a request for donations to buy one of the bundles on an Xbox piracy forum, and was able to obtain a copy of Modern Warfare 2 on October 30 before cracking the protection that weekend. IPCybercrime was able to track Del Amo through social networking sites like Facebook to his modding business in Miami, where he was selling modded Xbox 360s along with pirated copies of Modern Warfare 2. 

With the help of IPCybercrime, Miami-Dade Police Department were able to track Del Amo to his home and arrest him, but the damage has been done. A cursory search for Modern Warfare 2 on any torrent site will reveal multiple listings for the game. However, at least one of the culprits appears to have been caught. 

"Hopefully it is a lesson," Holmes said. 

"If you try to do piracy on a large scale, you will get caught. When you use the Internet, you always leave tracks somewhere." 

Legal copies of Modern Warfare 2 will be out November 10.

*media.1up.com/media/03/7/6/9/lg/084.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2009)

COD:MW2 Controversial 'No Russian' Level[/szie]

This the level has been most controversial even  before the game. This video is pulled off from a leaked copy. I think it will be going to Pulled Down by Youtube soon. So, watch it before they pull it off...

Great Spoiler Ahead

[youtube]8NMnnMRWJ-0[/youtube]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2009)

COD:MW2 Controversial 'No Russian' Level

This the level has been most controversial even  before the game. This video is pulled off from a leaked copy. I think it will be going to Pulled Down by Youtube soon. So, watch it before they pull it off...

Great Spoiler Ahead Includes disturbing scenes of  Assault of passengers in airport.


[youtube]8NMnnMRWJ-0[/youtube]


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 8, 2009)

*Battlefield Bad Company 2 Multiplayer Beta Coming Soon*

*Battlefield Bad Company 2 Multiplayer Beta Coming Soon*

*cache3.vuze.com/assets/039/5252930/124581/LNT3RIAWDQSXRTVVAKJYYNCAVUMV5R57.jpg​
It's a great day for PS3 owners today, as DICE, the Swedish game studio behind the always entertaining Battlefield series, has announced that the first multiplayer beta for its upcoming Battlefield Bad Company 2 is coming November 19, exclusively for the Sony console.  The multiplayer beta will include a new map, Arica Harbour, and one new game mode, Rush, for up to 24 players to play.  (The full game, due out in March 2010, will feature four multiplayer modes.) This map is said to feature a balance of vehicle and infantry combat, with the American forces attacking a Russian army base and moving through a desert town on its way towards trying to overtake the Arica Harbor.
 PC and Xbox 360 fans? Yeah, we hear you.  We're crying a little inside, too.  But don't despair completely: Your turn shall come. DICE will be inviting PC gamers to participate in an open beta in December, while another multiplayer demo for all platforms is due to arrive early next year.  Actually PC gamers shouldn't do much _but_ rejoice, since the first game wasn't available for them at all, so a big huzzah there for bringing this newer wing of the Battlefield franchise back to the platform it all started on.  (And good grief, has it really been seven years already since Battlefield 1942? That's just frightening.)
 So, yay for PS3 owners, and DOH, for now, for everyone else. And what have we learned? That the only safe bet is to just own every platform, all the time.  Be platform agnostic.  Sony's happy, Microsoft is happy, you're happy. Everybody wins.

*For the full report, read the official press release. And for more information about the game, visit the Official Website.*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2009)

^ great news. Battle Field is something that many MultiPlayer FPS hollics are waiting for.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 8, 2009)

Can we play a PS3 game with keyboard?  I don't like playin' GT5 with that sh*tty controller. Darn! Can GT5-like game ever be made to the PC?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2009)

^ there won't be games like GT5. Chances are that there will be games that can easily cross GT5 in pc. But Racing games are best experienced at Consoles because of two reasons..

first.. Standard performance of the game  for every player. Which is not all possible in PC.

Second...Analog controller, yes.. Racing games are best experienced with a racing wheel/analog controller..

lolwut, you don't like playing GT5 with DS3??? What is your problem?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 9, 2009)

Any news about Max Payne 2????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 9, 2009)

^ you mean Max Payne 3???

Many days ago, on IGN Daily Fix, I heard that it is going to be on RAGE engine with the help of euphora animation engine pretty much like GTA IV. And the game will be set in São Paulo, Brazil, where Payne is working in the private security sector for a wealthy local family, set 12 years after the events of the second game


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 9, 2009)

*Northeastern GameStops Reportedly Selling Modern Warfare 2 Early*

*Northeastern GameStops Reportedly Selling Modern Warfare 2 Early*

*Stores in New York, Pennsylvania, and Ohio have broken the game's Nov. 10 street date.
*

*media.1up.com/media?id=3769374&type=lg

Reports have been floating around the net that certain stores in these Northeastern states have broken Modern Warfare 2's November 10 street date and are selling copies today. Strangely, Kotaku originally reported that an employee at a GameStop in Bowling Green, Ohio stated that they were given special permission from Activision to sell the game early after local mom and pop stores broke the street date first. But a statement from Activision later denied this claim, saying that they have "not given any retailer permission to sell Modern Warfare 2 prior to the Nov. 10 street date. The company fully supports the Nov.10 street date." 

*Source ; *1UP​


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 9, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ you mean Max Payne 3???
> 
> Many days ago, on IGN Daily Fix, I heard that it is going to be on RAGE engine with the help of euphora animation engine pretty much like GTA IV. And the game will be set in São Paulo, Brazil, where Payne is working in the private security sector for a wealthy local family, set 12 years after the events of the second game



Yes, its Max Payne 3... (typo )

BTW The screenies looks just same as GTA 4. and max looks too old. God, may be the requirements pump up a bit, and i need to upgrade the gfx..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 9, 2009)

When's the release date of MP3? I haven't played MP 1 & 2!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 9, 2009)

^LOLWUT.. You haven't played MaxPayne????

Get a copy of the game and you will add Detective MaxPayne your Nomand!Ezio!Dark Knight class.


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

MP2 was a great game, especially with the comic book style of narration.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 9, 2009)

^^

Even MP1 had that kinda narration. I love the game, especially the background scores were too good and the action is mind-blowing.


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

^I have not played MP1, but MP2 with all the cheats enabled  was great fun.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 9, 2009)

^^

No fun in playing with cheats enabled IMO. BTW try to play MP1 too. As this has the base story and good action/narration.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 9, 2009)

Pirates make death threats to Xbox 360 Director of Policy Enforcement Stephen Toulouse

As has been reported, Microsoft has been cracking down on modded consoles for its Xbox 360 console. This weekend angry pirates, ( thats funny to type) threw loose threats at Stephen Toulouse the director of Policy and Enforcement for Xbox Live. Pressed with phone calls where threats toward himself, wife, and pets were made. Toulouse made an appearance on a IRC channel to ask the pirates to stop calling him and that all threats had been passed on to law enforcement. 
Heres a copy of the trancript from the IRC channel #360banned. 
*Twitter.com/stepto 

Pre-order Sony's epic online mulitplayer shooter for PlayStation 3, and start playing immediately..

Game retailer Gamestop is currently running a pre-order offer for Sony's upcoming online 256-player shooter MAG that will allow immediate access to the beta test of the game that is currently running. In order to take advantage of the offer you must have a PlayStation Network account (of course) as the game is online only. Gamestop's pre-order offer also includes an exclusive in-game character skin (pointing to an inevitable downloadable content program for the final release, no doubt.)

The game is currently scheduled for release on January 26, but the beta is running right now. From this coming Monday (11/9) the beta will include all of the maps and skill trees that will be present in the final release.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 10, 2009)

Any news on Red Faction Guerilla PC Patch


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2 begins pre-loading on Steam



> Anyone who has pre-ordered Left 4 Dead 2 through Steam can now start the pre-loading process. Weighing in at a little over 6GB in size, it's a good idea to start your download early so you can be sure to have it ready when it's unlocked on November 17th. Steam won't prompt you to start the process, so right click the title in your client and under "View pre-load info" you can start it manually.
> 
> While Valve hasn't revealed just how many people have snapped up Left 4 Dead 2, you can expect there will be a substantial load on the game and download servers at launch. There is also an unclear status on how the game will fare worldwide, especially in regions like Australia where it's still technically banned (though the censored version will apparently make it in).




*SOURCE*


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> When's the release date of MP3? I haven't played MP 1 & 2!



Wow..MP3...when.......?

When does that come out. Max Payne revolutionized the 'slow mo' affect. Which TimeShift and F.E.A.R. used.

Loved 1, and 2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 10, 2009)

^ Expected release date is March,2009. It is one of the best Action Adventure/TPS games I've ever played. Thanks to bullet time effects.


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

A Random Game I Came Across.

*Scorpion Disfigured.*

*img22.imageshack.us/img22/1020/20091110184441.png

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/9350/20091110184416.png

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/5521/20091110184430.png

*img.rlslog.net/img/a3bed43bc3.png

*img.rlslog.net/img/ad8a857b56.png


*Description:* Scorpion Disfigured offers fast, FPS gameplay with astonishing tactical depth. The sophisticated and often surprising AI means that the right choice of weapon at the right time is crucial. Skillfully implemented horror elements and a plot that is cleverly woven into the gameplay guarantee an intensive game experience that won’t be over too quickly owing to the size of the game world.



*Features:*
8 weapons, from a futuristic Beretta to a good old sniper rifle
2 different types of grenade to use against gun turrets and enemies
5 special abilities such as night vision, slow-motion and an energy shield
RPG elements via a limited number of upgrades for special abilities
20 gigantic levels in 4 different graphic backdrops to provide over 25 hours of fantastic gaming
23 different types of enemy with vastly differing AI behavior
Very smart and unpredictable AI behavior generates very tactically challenging combat
Breathtaking in-game graphics with a vast number of effects
A dark and gripping story that takes place at a time when the world is on the brink of falling back into the Middle Ages…


*System requirements:*
OS: Windows XP Service Pack 1 or Windows Vista
Processor: 2.4 GHz Intel Pentium or above or equivalent AMD Athlon
RAM: 1 GB RAM (XP,) 2 GB RAM (Vista)
Video Card: 100% compatible with DirectX 9.0c support shader 2.0, 256 MB
Screen: with a minimum resolution of 1024 x 768
Sound Card: compatible with Directx9.0c

It didn't garner enough attention cause even in this changing times this game is *PC EXCLUSIVE*. Maybe a small project but looks nice, you may like to try this out. Developed by same guys that made *S.T.A.L.K.E.R.*


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

The green guy with the flamethrower looks like my human form.


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

Some more:

*img503.imageshack.us/img503/4702/821840.jpg

*img503.imageshack.us/img503/4899/821826.jpg

*img503.imageshack.us/img503/461/821839.jpg

*img29.imageshack.us/img29/4701/821843.jpg

*img29.imageshack.us/img29/9733/821844.jpg

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/6971/821845.jpg

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/6591/821853.jpg

*Looks more like an Indy Game, try at your own risk.*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 10, 2009)

the Screen shots looks kick ass tkin. Provide a quick hands on guide on it. Can't wait to know more about the game...


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> the Screen shots looks kick ass tkin. Provide a quick hands on guide on it. Can't wait to know more about the game...


Its hard to figure out but after some digging I found this is a German developed Indy game, a *PC Exclusive*(when was the last time I heard that?) the developer is not well known but apparently headed by guys who earlier ran GSC gameworld(S.T.A.L.K.E.R), no reviews, no comments, no damn release dates, its a game like Ghajini as per recognition is considered. Hopefully I'll post details by this weekend. For now look at the screenshots.

*s47.radikal.ru/i118/0909/cd/66f3da57e0c0.jpg



> Mamba Games, established by Robert Neilson in 2008, will be announcing further releases in the coming weeks, but have kicked things off with the release of Scorpion: Disfigured developed by Bit Composers the developers of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. which had international success last year.
> 
> Set in the Middle East in 2048, Scorpion: Disfigured takes terrorists combat to a new level after alien species and terrorist organisations are born from political crisis and the world is thorn apart by nuclear weapons and environmental disasters leaving nothing more than a mine field full of tribal wars, religious fanaticism and ruthless Warlords.
> 
> ...



*i013.radikal.ru/0909/2d/2dafb4d16a9c.jpg

*s50.radikal.ru/i129/0909/3f/97add87a6e12.jpg

*s14.radikal.ru/i187/0909/47/3b2dbb414ea2.jpg

*s43.radikal.ru/i101/0909/01/fc055bb24608.jpg

*www.atomicgamer.com/screenshots/game-5310/86031.jpg

*www.atomicgamer.com/screenshots/game-5310/86035.jpg

*www.atomicgamer.com/screenshots/game-5310/86034.jpg


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

> Mamba Games Ltd, a new dynamic multi-platform video games publisher today announces the first batch of products to be released throughout the globe. Headed up by Robert Neilson, a former US THQ executive, Mamba Games is looking to work closely with a variety of publishers and distribution companies to access the local markets.
> 
> Following Mamba’s inception in November 2008, the team have been working hard to secure projects from developers and Mamba is delighted to announce the first batch of projects for release.
> 
> ...


List of *PC Exclusive* Games: *www.comicspot.com/pages/company/index.php?company=81378


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2009)

EA posts $391 million loss,cutting 1,500 jobs, over 'a dozen' games canceled... Madden 10 sells 3.9 million.

In a press release, EA has now officially confirmed that it is laying off 1,500 employees as part of a general restructuring. In a conference call with analysts, CEO John Riccitiello said that as of September 30, the company had 8,820 employees, meaning it is letting 17 percent of its global payroll go.

Read on...

Dante's Inferno Demo Arriving in December

Questionable marketing tactics aside, EA's videogame adaptation of Dante's Inferno looks like it has potential. Players will be able to find out for themselves sometime next month, as the publisher announced this morning that a demo for Dante's Inferno will hit both the Xbox Live Marketplace and the PlayStation Store in December. 

*web-vassets.ea.com/u/f/eaonline/eaw/Assets/Richmedia/Image/Screenshots/dantes-inferno-ps3-xbox-360-screenshot-2_656x369.jpg

The "Gates of Hell" demo for Dante's Inferno will include the opening level of the game in its entirety, which leads up to a climactic showdown against Death himself. Anyone who gets hooked at that point will have to wait until February 9 of next year to play the finished game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Dante's Inferno Demo Arriving in December


Fantastic! For a second there I thought the full game was releasing in December and I jumped out of joy. But what the hell? Demo is still good. I wanted to try this game out. It looks insane from all the gameplay videos. The art style is just mind blowing and the boss fights look huge.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2009)

ya..As a Action Adventure addict, Dante's Inferno is the game I am waiting for after God of War 3 and MaxPayne 3. Too good that Dante's Inferno is going to be released before these. But Some of the religious institutions are conducting riots against the game when ever it is brought for public viewing. Too bad, that Religious institutions are not taking it as 'just a game'.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2009)

GTAIV: Lost & Damned PC-bound?

Last month saw the launch of the second Xbox 360-exclusive expansion for Grand Theft Auto IV, The Ballad of Gay Tony. The add-on was released as both downloadable content and a likely bestselling boxed retail product, Episodes from Liberty City, which also includes the first expansion, The Lost & Damned. Now, evidence has apparently surfaced that indicates the elder expansion will soon be available to owners of the PC version of Rockstar's crime-spree sim. 


Lost & Damned achievements Found & Screen-capped.


The revelation came as part of the latest patch (v. 1.0.0.4) for the PC GTAIV, available at the Rockstar Games Web site. Besides fixing assorted graphics issues, adding anti-cheating measures, allowing controls to be double-mapped to keyboards, and combining region-specific SKUs into one, the patch apparently added a list of Games for Windows Live achievements for the Lost and Damned (pictured). 

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/313/gtaivpc_tladachievements_83064_screen.jpg

Bogus or not bogus?: Likely not bogus. While Microsoft paid Rockstar some $50 million to keep the GTAIV expansions exclusive to the 360, both companies would obviously love to make as much money as possible. A staggered release for The Lost and Damned would let Microsoft and Rockstar glean further coin from both DLC products and a PC Episodes from Liberty City retail collection while still shutting out the PlayStation 3.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 12, 2009)

*Modern Warfare 2 sells 7 million copies on day one*

*Modern Warfare 2 destroys all records to become the fastest-selling game of all time worldwide

***gamerscrib.net/pics/call-of-duty-modern-warfare2.jpg*

Early data is in and the confirmation that Modern Warfare 2 will become the fastest-selling game of all time isn't a big suprise in itself, but the margin with which it looks to take the record is astounding.
VGChartz preliminary day one figures puts the sales to date (including the midnight launches) at over 7 million copies worldwide across Xbox 360, PS3 and PC. Around 55% of sales are on Xbox 360, 33% on PS3 and the remaining 12% on PC. In terms of regional breakdowns, over 4.2 million units were sold in the Americas (3.7 million USA), 1.2 million in the UK and 350,000 each in France and Germany.
 Based on the day one figures and the Tuesday release, week one figures should come in at close to ten million units which smashes the 5.92 million week one record set by Grand Theft Auto 4 last year and positions Modern Warfare 2 as the most successful game launch of all time.
 In fact, even on a single format (Xbox 360), week one sales are projected to come in at around 5.5 million units - this alone is enough to be the fastest-seller of all time, even without the PS3 and PC versions as you can see below:


*www.vgchartz.com/photos/pics/8341922aaa.png​​


----------



## asingh (Nov 12, 2009)

^^
I need to 'get' this..thanks for the info.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 12, 2009)

*Microsoft bans up to 1 million Xbox Live users*

*Microsoft bans up to 1 million Xbox Live users*
*Gamers who have altered consoles not permitted to use gaming service*

*Some sites have warned about gamers tinkering with their Xboxes.

"Do not mod your console, you will be wasting money on something that will get you punished,"
warns one site, WikiHow in an article about "How to avoid getting banned from Xbox Live."​*
Anywhere between an estimated 600,000 and 1 million players who use Microsoft's Xbox Live gaming service will be cut off from the service because they have modified their game consoles or played games that were illegally downloaded from file-sharing sites, according to the company.

"All consumers should know that piracy is illegal and that modifying their Xbox 360 console violates the Xbox Live terms of use, will void their warranty and result in a ban from Xbox Live," Microsoft said in a statement Wednesday.

The timing of the statement coincides with the release this week of "Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2," a highly anticipated Xbox 360 game. The game's release means big sales — but also sales of pirated copies, which are illegal.

There are more than 20 million players worldwide who use the Xbox Live gaming service, according to Microsoft. The service lets gamers play each other online as well as buy and download games.

"All consumers should know that piracy is illegal and modifying their Xbox 360 console violates the Xbox Live terms of use, will void their warranty and result in a ban from Xbox Live," Microsoft said.

"We can assure you that if an Xbox Live member follows the Xbox Live terms of use, purchased a retail copy of 'Modern Warfare 2' and played the game on an unmodified Xbox 360, no action will be taken.”

Dave Taylor, publishing director for GamerZines.com, said he understands why some people may want to modify their consoles.

"It's fair for people to feel that they should be able to do whatever they want with something that they have bought, but it's also fair for Microsoft to do everything it can to reduce the risk of piracy," he said.

"In some cases though, modding (modifying) is done to allow a bigger hard drive, and given that the supplied hard drives are still very small comparative to what is available on the market, and expensive also, you can see why some people are going to be very angry." 

However, he said, "the biggest problem in banning modded consoles — and this gets missed by most people — is that it is the console itself that gets banned. So many of these consoles get sold secondhand, even sometimes unwittingly by stores (that) accept them as trade-ins, to people who assume they have just bought a functioning console. And while it might technically boot up, the console is blacklisted and therefore pretty much useless to them."

Microsoft, he said, "needs to find a way to address this, or else it risks annoying the modders who make up 1 percent of their audience and the second-hand purchasers."

The company "needs to do a better job of explaining to people why modding consoles isn't acceptable, and needs to find a way to help people tricked into purchasing blacklisted consoles," said Taylor.

In its Xbox Live and Windows games' "Terms of Use" agreement, as of September 2008, Microsoft says that players are to use "only authorized software and hardware to access the Service," and that they agree that their software and hardware "have not been modified in any unauthorized way ... and that we have the right to send data, applications or other content to any software or hardware that you are using to access the Service for the express purpose of detecting an unauthorized modification."

In addition, "any attempt to disassemble, decompile, create derivative works of, reverse engineer, modify, further sublicense, distribute, or use for other purposes the Service, any game, application, or other content available or accessible through the Service, or any hardware or software associated with the Service or with an original Xbox or Xbox 360 console is strictly prohibited and may result in cancellation of your account and/or your ability to access the Service, and the pursuit of other legal remedies by Microsoft."


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 day-one sales could total 7 million - Analyst

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 is barely two days old, but it is already breaking records. This morning, research firm Gfk Chart-Track reported that the game sold over 1.23 million units in the UK in 24 hours, nearly twice that of Grand Theft Auto IV's 631,000-unit day-one take in 2008.


Using UK sales as a basis, Broadpoint AmTech analyst Ben Schachter has extrapolated Modern Warfare 2's day-one global sales could total about 7 million units. Then, using GTAIV's sales history as a model, he concludes that first-week worldwide sales of the military shooter could top around 11.7 million units. That's nearly as much as the 12 million units a consensus of analysts estimated the game would sell during the entire October-December quarter. 

"While the two-times week-one tally for GTA IV may seem aggressive, the bottom line is that we believe current consensus estimates of around 12 million for the December quarter may end up being conservative," he wrote in a note sent to investors this morning. 

However, Schachter cautioned that the extrapolated figure may be less for a variety of reasons. First, shooters historically perform better in the US and UK, as opposed to territories, such as violence-averse Germany, where the game's controversial terrorist sequence was reportedly censored. 

Second, Schachter pointed out that Modern Warfare 2 sales may have been inflated due to a price war between UK supermarkets and retailers. Several nationwide outlets had drastically marked down the Activision game as a loss leader to draw in customers.

Cryptic Releases Star Trek Online's System Requirements

Wondering whether your computer will be up to running Star Trek Online when it hits early next year? Well, breathe easy massively multiplayer fans, because it looks like the requirements are relatively mild. 

Based on the requirements that have just been posted on the official site, Star Trek Online will require 1 GB of ram and the equivalent of a 1.8 Ghz Core 2 Duo processor. Not too bad, all things considered. 

Here's the complete list of the minimum and recommended requirements. 

System Requirements 

OS: Windows XP SP2 / Windows Vista / Windows 7 (32 or 64-bit) 
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8 Ghz or AMD Athlon X2 3800+ 
Memory: 1GB RAM 
Video: NVIDIA GeForce 7950 / ATI Radeon X1800 / Intel HD Graphics 
Sound: DirectX 9.0c Compatible Sound Card 
DirectX: Version 9.0c or Higher 
HDD: 8GB Free Disk Space 
Network: Internet Broadband Connection Required 
Disc: 6X DVD-ROM

Recommended System Configuration 

OS: Windows XP SP2 / Windows Vista / Windows 7 (32 or 64-bit) 
CPU: Intel E8400 Core 2 Duo or AMD Athlon X2 5600+ 
Memory: 2GB RAM+ 
Video: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 / ATI Radeon HD 3850+ 
Sound: DirectX 9.0c Compatible Sound Card 
DirectX: Version 9.0c or Higher 
HDD: 8GB Free Disk Space 
Network: Internet Broadband Connection Required 
Disc: 6X DVD-ROM


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 12, 2009)

^Can't wait to "get" MW2! Any news on Red Dead Redemption and SPCell: Conviction?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2009)

Infinity Ward is Getting outta Activision???

*bitthirsty.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/iw-for-lease3.jpg

I am damn sure that this is a misunderstanding rumor


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2009)

^For sure, they ain't leavin' Activision.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 13, 2009)

^for sure.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2009)

A New Medal of Honor Could Arrive by the End of 2010

The Second World War has been the Holy Grail of first-person shooters for some time now. It might have started well before it, but a big series that has stuck to its guns and has remained strictly in this time period is Medal of Honor. Before Call of Duty and its infinite regeneration came into play, Medal of Honor was the undisputed king of World War 2 first-person shooters. The game had a solid single-player campaign, with competitive graphics and and an immersive gameplay. The multiplayer section wasn't glorious, but it did its job well enough. 


But it seems like Electronic Arts started too slowly, put the game aside and no news of any Medals have been heard in over two years. But with the financial pinch the company finds itself in, it seems like it is willing to remember one of its older franchises and try to instill some new money-making life into it. As such, a new Medal of Honor game could be popping up from around the corner anytime now.

Source: Softpedia News


----------



## Krow (Nov 14, 2009)

*Nintendo Wii reclaims top sales position during October 
*
Sony's introduction of the $300 PlayStation 3 Slim landed it a top spot in September's console sales, ousting the Wii. Things have turned around for Nintendo, though, as the Wii reclaimed the number one sales position last month, according to research conducted by NPD. 

During October, the Nintendo moved 506,900 Wii consoles (up from 462,800 in September), and 457,600 DS handhelds (down from 524,000). Sony trailed, shipping 320,600 PlayStation 3 units (down from 491,800), and Microsoft sold some 249,700 Xbox 360s (down from 352,600). Sony also managed to sell 174,600 PlayStation Portables (down from 190,400), and 117,800 PlayStation 2s (down from 146,000). 

In all, year-to-date sales for January through October are down 10% over the same period in 2008, with only the Xbox 360 and Nintendo DS seeing an increase. NPD notes that falling hardware sales accounts for a bulk of the game industry's 19% revenue decline from October 2008. Hardware-related revenue for the year is at $380.74 million, down 23% from $496.96 million last year.

*SOURCE*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok guys..Some rapid news..

Fina Fantasy XIII is releasing on march,2010.

Check out the gamespot's new hads-on with Assassins Creed II

Dragon Age DLC generates revenue of $1 Million

Prince of Persia Movie can Outperforum Pirates of the Caribbean - UBIsoft


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 14, 2009)

*Xbox 360 Left 4 Dead 2 Leaked to Torrent Sites*

*Xbox 360 Left 4 Dead 2 Leaked to Torrent Sites*

*www.nextgn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/censoredl4d21.jpg

The Xbox 360 version of Left 4 Dead 2 has been leaked to torrent sites – a week before the official release date. The cracked version download size is 6.05 GB and is region free.​


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL.. these days.. every game is getting leaked.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Xbox 360 Left 4 Dead 2 Leaked to Torrent Sites*



sxyadii said:


> The Xbox 360 version of Left 4 Dead 2 has been leaked to torrent sites – a week before the official release date. The cracked version download size is 6.05 GB and is region free.​[/CENTER]


A week? It's releasing on 17th in North America.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2009)

You got the wrong thread mate!


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> You got the wrong thread mate!


O $hit, *Facepalm*. 
Corrected.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 15, 2009)

*Modern Warfare 3 - Details Leaked*

*Modern Warfare 3 - Details Leaked*

*Link : *The Onion  News-The America's Finest News Source


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2009)

This is just a rumor... any comment of TDF member about this rumor will be greatly honored




OFFICIAL: God of War III Will Have Online Cooperative Modes



> With the release of the God of War Collection right around the corner, many God of War fanatics are anxiously waiting to pick up their copy Tuesday. The God of War Collection will not only give PS3 owners the ability to play a remastered version of God of War I and II in HD, but also early access to the God of War III E3 Demo. I just got done completing the demo and I must say I was blown away, but something else just came into play. Read more to find out!
> 
> After playing the amazing God of War III Demo, I logged onto Sony's Retail Loyalty Site which educates retail employees about their upcoming products and noticed they had a God of War III module, so I decided to take it. I was taking the module just like any other until I noticed something surprisingly shocking.
> 
> You read it right! God of War III will feature online cooperative modes. There have been rumors flying across the web regarding cooperative modes for God of War III, but I am here to confirm it to all. March 2010 just cannot come soon enough!



Source: source


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2009)

@sxyadii - I read that yesterday & thought of postin' it, but ye did it.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 16, 2009)

*New DX11 Games*

*Here Are New DirectX 11 Games*

*cache.gawker.com/assets/images/9/2009/11/500x_dx11games.jpg​*
Curious to see which games will support the latest in PC graphics wizardry, DirectX 11? There's no better place to look than this list provided by AMD.

Most are games (including Battlefield: Bad Company 2), but as you can see, a few towards the end are just for engines, meaning we can expect future games - whatever they may be from DICE or anyone using the Trinigy engine - to support the new tech.

Source : Kotaku*


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 17, 2009)

NVIDIA bets on 3D

Somehow, 3D films have not caught the imagination of the film buffs in India. But now, the technology is coming back in a new format — 3D in PCs — which promises to change the way the people play games and watch movies on computers.

full report here


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 17, 2009)

*James Cameron's AVATAR Demo out now! *

*194.97.143.161/media/download/Avatar_The_Game_Demo.exe


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 18, 2009)

*Crysis 2 Gameplay?*

Maybe my personal news, but it's worth lookin':

Crysis 2 New gameplay video


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2009)

ah **** dude...its not crysis 2 video man..it was a benchmark video made by blur studios before developing the original crysis game. Crytek took that video as the reference and made Crysis...**** u almost scared me..


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's the link for the CORE-X video made by Blur studios *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYkXsTSwbD4
After the development of Crysis game started, Crytek needed a benchmark video so that they could know what is the height of graphics they can reach, so they requested Blur studios (guys behind -terminator salvation), to use all the latest technologies available to make the video look as real as possible. Then two years later Crytek surpassed the Core-X video's visuals...anyway fck the guy who uploaded the video on youtube with crysys 2's gameplay name on it!! X-(


----------



## tkin (Nov 18, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> Here's the link for the CORE-X video made by Blur studios *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYkXsTSwbD4
> After the development of Crysis game started, Crytek needed a benchmark video so that they could know what is the height of graphics they can reach, so they requested Blur studios (guys behind -terminator salvation), to use all the latest technologies available to make the video look as real as possible. Then two years later Crytek surpassed the Core-X video's visuals...anyway fck the guy who uploaded the video on youtube with crysys 2's gameplay name on it!! X-(


Yeah, its included on Crysis Special Edition disk(bonus content).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 19, 2009)

UBI's New achievement system, Uplay

Only three big companies have their own trophies and achievements system(Microsoft, Sony, ValvE). UBI jonies the party with it's Uplay. 

In addition to bragging rights, gamers who complete Uplay tasks (for example, discovering the Assassin's Tomb in the publisher's recently released sequel) will earn points that can be redeemed for a variety of downloadable goodies. Currently Assassin's Creed II is the only Uplay-compatible game, although the upcoming Splinter Cell: Conviction and R.U.S.E. will also support the service.

Each game has four achievements worth a total of 100 points to earn and four corresponding rewards to unlock. At 10 points, gamers can get free wallpaper (PC edition) or themes (Xbox 360 and PS3), with 20 points netting Assassin's Creed II players an expanded in-game knife belt. For 30 points, gamers can swap out protagonist Ezio's duds for those of the first game's protagonist, Altair. And at 40 points, players can unlock access to Ezio's family crypt in Assassin's Creed II, though it's unclear what it holds (beyond Ezio's family, of course).

Conviction's rewards include an extra weapon, multiplayer skin, and multiplayer game mode, while R.U.S.E. will offer players downloadable unlocks for an exclusive tank upgrade, and a new single-player map. Uplay will also serve to give gamers hints and cheats for Ubisoft games and offer social functions including forums and leaderboards. 

Source: Gamespot

 COD gets third developer

ccording to a report in today's Los Angeles Times, the publisher has now enlisted a third studio to help out in development of the Call of Duty series. Until now, Activision had a two-studio system that assured annual installments of Call of Duty. Currently, the series' creator, Infinity Ward, is focusing on the Modern Warfare branch of the franchise, which explores fictional near-future conflicts with cutting-edge technology. The second studio, Treyarch, had been focusing on World War II games, although it has since said it has finished with the conflict in the face of rumors that next year's title will be set during the Cold War.

What exactly the third Call of Duty studio will be working on remains a mystery. The Times did not name the shop and Activision had not responded to requests for identification as of press time

Delay Of Little Big Planet PSP Digital Release Due To Technical 'Hiccups'

Little Big Planet is now available, but you won't be able to find it in the PlayStation Store. Apparently the release has suffered a few "hiccups," which has prevented it from making its way it online for the time being.

"We are aware that the game is not yet available on the PlayStation Store, but we're currently working around the clock to get this issue worked out so keep your eyes peeled for updates this week. We appreciate you bearing with us!" Senior Producer Mark Green wrote on the PlayStation Blog.

He also briefly discussed the challenges the team faced when it came to implementing the game's physics, as well as the game's 38 new levels

Nintendo Showing Vitality Sensor, Compatible Games at E3 2010

No doubt the biggest what-the-hell moment of E3 2009 was the reveal of Nintendo's Wii Vitality Sensor, a device that will read a players pulse to... well, we're still not sure, because Nintendo didn't give many details. And now it appears it'll be exactly one year later when those details will finally be filled in: Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime said they plan to show off the device at E3 next year, along with the first compatible games.

*media.1up.com/media/03/7/7/1/lg/429.jpg

"We will show off the Vitality Sensor with software [at the show]," Fils-Aime succinctly said to Kotaku. "I'm not going to give you any more hints beyond that." This seems to suggest their original intention to release the device "not too late in the next year," according to Nintendo president Satoru Iwata back in August, is probably no longer the case.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 22, 2009)

World wide Console Hardware sales[for weekend of nov.14]

 The figures have been released for this week's hardware sales according to VGChartz. The Nintendo Wii is on top whilst the PS3 has sold more than Microsoft's Xbox 360 which sits in at four;

    * Wii - 559,315
    * DS - 493,958
    * PlayStation 3 - 326,920
    * Xbox 360 - 294,378
    * PSP - 184,309
    * PlayStation 2 - 69,276

Total: 1,928,156

Need For Speed: Shift DLC Introduces Online Team Racing

Electronic Arts is releasing its first DLC for Need for Speed: Shift, and it features a new online racing mode and five new cars. This DLC will be available December 1st on Xbox Live and December 10 for PlayStation Network for free.

DLC also includes 5 new classic cars.. that are playable anywhere in the game..

1967 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray 427
*gameinformer.com/resized-image.ashx/__size/610x0/__key/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles/00.00.00.00.06/2526.NFS-SHIFT-1967_5F00_Chevrolet_5F00_Corvette_5F00_Stingray.jpg

1967 Shelby GT-500
*gameinformer.com/resized-image.ashx/__size/610x0/__key/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles/00.00.00.00.06/8233.NFS-SHIFT-Shelby_5F00_GT500.jpg

1969 Dodge Charger R/T
*gameinformer.com/resized-image.ashx/__size/610x0/__key/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles/00.00.00.00.06/8562.NFS-SHIFT-1970_5F00_Dodge_5F00_Charger.jpg

1971 Dodge Challenger R/T
*gameinformer.com/resized-image.ashx/__size/610x0/__key/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles/00.00.00.00.06/3782.NFS-SHIFT-1971_5F00_Dodge_5F00_Challenger_5F00_RT.jpg

1998 Toyota Supra Mark IV
*gameinformer.com/resized-image.ashx/__size/610x0/__key/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles/00.00.00.00.06/4087.NFS-SHIFT-Supra.jpg

Schools Can Use CryEngine For Free
Crytek recently announced that it is handing out free CryEngine 3 licenses to educational facilities. The developer had previously embarked on an initiative to compete against Epic Games' Unreal Engine 3 in the lucrative middleware market.

The decision makes all kinds of sense. One of the biggest obstacles to convince developers to use CryEngine instead of Unreal Engine is the fact that as the de facto standard, UE3 is familiar to many designers, artists, and programmers. Allowing universities to teach using CryEngine for free means up-and-coming development talent will be more likely to have a working knowledge of the technology. Studio heads will have an easier time finding people who know the tools, making the true cost of using CryEngine lower.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 22, 2009)

^EA! Ye rock! BTW SHIFT's new patch too is comin' on Dec. 1st. Back to the wheel for me!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry guys. Been busy these days..

Mass Effect 2 MSR revealed

PC MINIMUM System Requirements 
OS = Windows XP SP3 / Windows Vista SP1 / Windows 7 
Processor = 1.8GHz Intel Core 2 Duo or equivalent AMD CPU 
Memory = 1 GB RAM for Windows XP / 2 GB RAM for Windows Vista and Windows 7 
Hard Drive = 15 GB 
DVD ROM = 1x Speed 
Sound Card = DirectX 9.0c compatible 
Direct X = DirectX 9.0c August 2008 (included) 
Input = Keyboard / Mouse 
Video Card = 256 MB (with Pixel Shader 3.0 support). Supported Chipsets: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 or greater; ATI Radeon X1600 Pro or greater. Please note that NVIDIA GeForce 7300, 8100, 8200, 8300, 8400, and 9300; ATI Radeon HD3200, and HD4350 are below minimum system requirements. Updates to your video and sound card drivers may be required. Intel and S3 video cards are not officially supported in Mass Effect 2. 

PC RECOMMENDED System Requirements 
Windows XP SP3 / Windows Vista SP1 / Windows 7 
2.6+ GHz Cure 2 Duo Intel or equivalent AMD CPU 
2 GB RAM 
ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT, or better recommended 
100% DirectX compatible sound card and drivers 
DirectX August 2008 
NOTES: For the best results, make sure you have the latest drivers for your video and audio cards. Laptop or mobile versions of the above supported video cards have not had extensive testing and may have driver or other performance issues. As such, they are not officially supported in Mass Effect 2. Intel and S3 video cards are not officially supported in Mass Effect 2.

Developers said that there will be only disk checking DRM program and no online authentication is required.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 27, 2009)

^Phew! But, ME2? Not interested.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 29, 2009)

US army is building a super computer with PS3
The U.S. Air Force is using over 2,500 PS3 units linked together to conduct research on the future of supercomputing. 

Read on..


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2009)

*New Prince of Persia coming our way*

*Back To The Sands Of Time Universe.*

Due in May 2010 

Prince of Persia series fans will be glad to hear that Ubisoft is working on a new sequel to the series, and it is set to arrive together with the upcoming movie. 

The game is due in May 2010 and will launch on *consoles and handhelds*. The new installment returns to the Prince of Persia storyline but will feature elements from the original series as well as certain gameplay innovations.

The Sands of Time movie, starring Jake Gyllenhaal is also due to arrive on 28th of May 2010, so the game should do a pretty good job of promoting the movie as well. Unfortunately, the details are still scarce at this point, but we should know more soon enough.

*prince-of-persia.uk.ubi.com/

*Its not certain as of now but this game may not be available on PC, they are ditching us.*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2009)

^Goddarn it! Phuc!!


----------



## tkin (Dec 3, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Goddarn it! Phuc!!


Yes  , if they don't release it for PC then Phuc Ubi.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 3, 2009)

440,000 PS3s sell during Thanksgiving week, 360 sales unclear


Nintendo announced the Wii had sold 550,000 units in the US during the Thanksgiving holiday week, the traditional start of the Christmas/Hanukkah/Kwanzaa shopping season. Today, Sony responded in kind, announcing the PlayStation 3 sold 440,000 units domestically during the same period--an "all-time high" according to the company.

But although the $199 Wii is still outselling the $299 PS3, the sales numbers show that momentum is shifting. Sales of Nintendo's console were down 31.3 percent from the 2008 Thanksgiving week, and only up 8.5 percent from October's monthly total of 506,900 units. By contrast, sales of the PS3 increased 37.2 percent from the console's October 320,600-unit tally. When compared to an estimate offered last year by rival Microsoft, which then bragged its Xbox 360 outsold the PS3 3-to-1, the PS3 appears to have come close to quadrupling its 2008 Thanksgiving week total.

One year later, Microsoft isn't bragging about the 360's sales…much. Though the company has not yet released a formal statement on the console's sales during last week, Xbox 360 product management director Aaron Greenberg used his Twitter account to boast of the console's success. "Great #BlackFriday results just in, biggest sales week of the year for #Xbox360, more than 2xs previous week sales," he tweeted.

When asked for exact 360 sales figures for the week, a Microsoft rep said that the company does not reveal internal numbers outside of earnings reports. (The same was true in 2008, but an approximate figure of 388,000 units could be extrapolated.) However, looking at the 360's US performance so far in 2009 may offer a clue to the console's Thanksgiving performance. During its four-week October reporting period, the research firm the NPD Group reported 249,700 360s had been sold in the US, a weekly average of 62,425 units. Were that figure the same during the week before Thanksgiving, 124,850 units of the console would have been sold.


----------



## tkin (Dec 3, 2009)

*PC games sales slump 38%*

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/Logos/y_analyst.jpg

According to Wedbush Morgan analyst Michael Pachter, 2009 was a horrible year for the gaming industry, as October sales plummeted 38 percent year-on-year.

PC retail sales in October went down to $27 million, but as always there is a catch. It appears Pachter's numbers did not include e-tail sales or online distribution sales. In contrast, console games were down 18 percent, from last year's $698 million to $573 million.

Although analysts expect PC game sales to rebound over the coming months, it is clear market focus has shifted to consoles. Sadly, PC gamers can look forward to more console ports and new, shiny DirectX 11 GPUs probably won't make much in quite a few of them.

More *here*

Courtesy- *www.fudzilla.com/


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 3, 2009)

Dirt 2 PC Leaked on Internet


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 5, 2009)

*Assassin's Creed II DLC out next year*

Two initial slices of new content will be offered, with Battle of Forli arriving in January, and Bonfire of the Vanities hitting in February.

Beyond these titles, it isn't known what these new packs will offer - although we're told both will weigh in at 1GB in size.

The content will be released for both the PS3 and Xbox 360. More soon.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 7, 2009)

A man beats World of Warcraft


A Taiwanese man has been named the first ever person to successfully "complete" World of Warcraft, collecting the game's staggering 986 Achievements to effectively do everything there is to do in the hugely successful MMO. 

'Little Gray" is his nick in WoW

A Taiwanese man has been named the first ever person to successfully "complete" World of Warcraft, collecting the game's staggering 986 Achievements to effectively do everything there is to do in the hugely successful MMO. This is literally the most amazing news of the day.

Little Gray beat the game after killing 390,895 creatures, administering 7,255,538,878 points of damage, completing 5,906 quests (averaging 14 quests a day), raiding 405 dungeons and hugging 11 players. I believe we can safely add another statistic to the numbers -- he has had sex 0 times during this period.beat the game after killing 390,895 creatures, administering 7,255,538,878 points of damage, completing 5,906 quests (averaging 14 quests a day), raiding 405 dungeons and hugging 11 players. I believe we can safely add another statistic to the numbers -- he has had sex 0 times during this period.

Some people calim that he earned one achievement due to glitch.. but he says, he ain't.

Any way, you rock.. little gray. After all you are the first human being to complete the WoW.


----------



## tkin (Dec 7, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> A man beats World of Warcraft
> 
> 
> A Taiwanese man has been named the first ever person to successfully "complete" World of Warcraft, collecting the game's staggering 986 Achievements to effectively do everything there is to do in the hugely successful MMO.
> ...


And let me guess, no girlfriend, no social life(in reality), lives off parents and ............... LOL.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

^He's a crazy Phucer. I guess he doesn't know what "people" is.


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

tkin said:


> And let me guess, no girlfriend, no social life(in reality), lives off parents and ............... LOL.


Or is a Naga Sadhu in the Himalayas, using a chinki alter-ego who is a complete Brahmachari.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

Dead Space 2 officially revealed

After all the leaks and magazine scans, EA has finally put official confirmation on Dead Space 2, on its way to PS3, 360 and PC.

"Isaac Clarke returns for another heart-pounding adventure, taking the fight to the Necromorphs in this thrilling action-horror experience," says the official blurb, which gives away very little in the way of gameplay specifics.

"New tools to gruesomely slice and dismember the Necromorphs complement Isaac's signature plasma cutter, empowering him as he meets new characters, explores epic zero-G environments, and fights against a relentless Necromorph onslaught. Survival isn't the only thing on Isaac's mind in Dead Space 2 - this time, he calls the shots."

Steve Papoutsis, executive producer of Dead Space 2 adds: "The infection continues to spread throughout space and our hero Isaac Clarke is the only person able to contain it. There are still loads of Necromorphs that need killing. 

"In Dead Space 2, not everything is exactly as it seems. Expect plot twists that will surprise you and a huge cast of twisted, disgusting monsters that are sure to scare the daylights out of you."

No rough date or anything, though. Guess it's still all eyes on those magazines, then...

Excerpt from CVG.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2009)

Logitech Denies Developing UMD Add-On For PSP Go

There were rumors going on few days before that the Logitech is going to make a UMD addon to PSP GO. Which will facilitate the players to boot the games from their UMD disks..

Logitech has told Joystiq that the rumors regarding an UMD add-on for the PSP GO are untrue. "This is not something that our company is working on," states the company.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 11, 2009)

*Dante's Inferno: Divine*, ps3's exclusive edition

Visceral Games, an Electronics Arts studio today announced Dante's Inferno "Divine Edition" exclusive for the PlayStation 3. In addition to the game, all those who purchase Dante’s Inferno on the PlayStation 3 will receive this special edition which includes developer commentaries, a Wayne Barlowe digital art book, the soundtrack to the game and a digital version of the complete Longfellow translation of Dante Alighieri’s Inferno all for the standard retail price of $59.99.

*i45.tinypic.com/16htbhj.jpg

The studio also announced that a Dante's Inferno downloadable demo for PlayStation 3 is available for free on the PlayStation Network today. The demo will also be available on Xbox LIVE on December 24, 2009.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 13, 2009)

Batman Arkham Asylum Sequel Teaser Trailer at 2009 VGA Awards

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfnxZvxJqeQ

arkhamhasmoved.com is the currently official website of the game...

UPDATE: The video has been pulled down by Youtube. They call it copyright violation... Sorry fellas.

Update 2: 

*www.gametrailers.com/video/batman-arkham-spike-tv/59828

game trailer is hosting the video.. go watch it..


----------



## Krow (Dec 13, 2009)

/me hates this exclusive business. IMHO all should have access to all games, whichever platform. Some of the ports suck bad, so in that way, exclusives are good, but...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 14, 2009)

/me hates all this MSRs. Every PC owner should have a chance to play every game.

 EA Montreal Announces 40th Day Demo

EA Montreal announced today that demos will become available for the Xbox 360, PS3 and PSP versions of the game on December 17.

Batman: Arkhan Asylum PS3 sales passes X360

Since its release in August, Batman: Arkham Asylum is now leading on the PlayStation 3 console by over 10,000 units when compared to Xbox 360, according to NPD. 

Typically, most multi-platform titles sell considerably more on Xbox 360 due to the console's higher install base, but it seems the exclusive Joker content on the PS3 version, at no additional cost, has swayed consumers this time around

Dante's inferno might be the next game to be in news like this.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 14, 2009)

^Can ye tell me what's the exclusive Joker content?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 15, 2009)

^ Players are given two new challenge maps, 'Heart of Darkness,' which focuses taking on wave after wave of Joke goons in hand-to-hand combat, and, 'Hothouse Prey,' a map that requires a more stealthy approach.

It ps3 exclusive only in North America in Europe it is available for both the consoles.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

^No story changes, eh? Then it's fine.


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 19, 2009)

*New Splinter Cell Conviction Gameplay Video *

*Link :-**ct.gamespot.com/clicks?t=514753974-81e0cae593851a6cf2be5e8eca414a85-bf&brand=GAMESPOT&s=5


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 19, 2009)

SONY explains paid subscription on PSN.

Sony head honcho Kaz Harai has stepped in to clarify what this means and DON'T PANIC gamers, it doesn't refer to pay-to-play. 

Hirai told CVG: "SCE will further increase sales by offering users new entertainment through the combination of hardware, software, peripheral and PlayStation Network. Especially in the on-line area, we are studying the possibility of introducing a subscription model, offering premium content and services, in addition to the current free services." 

Panic over, PSN will remain free for your usual everyday frag fests, it's just premium services and content that you might have to shell out for, much as you do across the wider internet and well, just about everywhere.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2009)

Final Fantasy XIV Online BETA for PC

Square Enix is giving away beta copies of Final Fantasy XIV Online for PC users.. The requirements are..

-   	Be at least 18 years of age
-  	Possess a Square Enix ID account (any one can register one)
-  	Possess an internet connection
-  	Be capable of downloading large amounts of data
-  	Be capable of submitting bug reports in either Japanese, English, French, or German

I will be downloading it tomorrow. I have played FF XII and it was awesome RPG.

And finally FF is making it's way to PC for the very first time.

And a thing to say.. It is not RPG, It is MMORPG.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 23, 2009)

Namco Bandai game catalog for Xbox live and PSN
Namco Bandai announced today that it would start making future releases and back-catalog classics available for download via Xbox Live and PSN online services. “Expanding our digital distribution presence across all major platforms is an essential part of our worldwide corporate strategy,” said Robert Stevenson, vice president of online development at Namco Bandai Games America. “Through this initiative, our consumers will have access to our latest releases, bestsellers, and hard to find classics with the press of a button.” 

Announced Xbox LIVE Games on Demand:

Ridge Racer 6, now available for 1600 Microsoft Points

Beautiful Katamari, available Q1 2010 

Announced PlayStation Network Games for the PSP system:

Soulcalibur: Broken Destiny, now available for $39.99

Tekken 6, now available for $39.99

Ridge Racer, now available for $14.99

Me & My Katamari, available Dec. 22 for $19.99

District 9 Bluray copy

*www.gameinformer.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Components.ImageFileViewer/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles.00.00.00.00.06/1033.district-9-box.jpg_2D00_610x0.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 23, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Final Fantasy XIV Online BETA for PC
> 
> Square Enix is giving away beta copies of Final Fantasy XIV Online for PC users.. The requirements are..
> 
> ...



Now that's some news biach!


----------



## official (Dec 24, 2009)

Mass Effect 2 is going to be released in last week of January 2010. The game is already in hype, so what to expect from it??. (May be spoilers for few!!!)
As far as i know there are lot of visual changes like much bigger and better looking Normandy.

Graphics looked awesome in the xbox360, assigning power has been modified.

the most surprising thing i found out that the weapons were having mags this time!!!!! And the ammo was limited unlike the first one where it was unlimited. the firing used to stop due to overheating.I dunno whether this is advancement in technology or the opposite?????

Another fine thing is we can use our previous saved game and the characters that remained or died in the previous title will be accordingly made available ingame!!! wow now this is something great from bioware. i think when we will have Dragon Age sequel we will be able to use the same save game and get the characters accordingly. Cool stuff!!! 
One more thing MEDAL OF HONOR will be coming in q3 2010 and will be based on modern warfare type in Afghanistan. Trailers are already out!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 24, 2009)

^Great news, official! Thank ye 'bout the MoH!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 24, 2009)

official said:


> Mass Effect 2 is going to be released in last week of January 2010. The game is already in hype, so what to expect from it??. (May be spoilers for few!!!)
> As far as i know there are lot of visual changes like much bigger and better looking Normandy.
> 
> Graphics looked awesome in the xbox360, assigning power has been modified.
> ...



nice share.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 26, 2009)

Lego Prince of Persia

In the coming summer after the release of PoP:SoT movie, there will be a prince of persia title from LEGO.

POP in LEGO style*gameinformer.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Components.ImageFileViewer/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles.00.00.00.00.06/1832.princelegohero.jpg_2D00_610x0.jpg

New GTA on next year's E3?

Jesse Divnich, director of analyst services for Electronic Entertainment Design and Research (EEDAR), believes we may see a glimpse of a new Grand Theft Auto title at E3 in June.

Speaking to Game Informer, Divnich made a big prediction as to what we may see at the industry trade show in June. "I think we’re going to hear about another Grand Theft Auto. I think there won’t be any playable stuff. I think they’ll give you some type of teaser, because we do think that a year from then in 2011 we’re going to see another Grand Theft Auto."

Read on...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry for not updating the thread guys. I have been busy in studies.

Project Natal with Half-Life 2 leaked video 

Go see it ASAP.

*www.gossipgamers.com/leaked-footage-of-half-life-2-played-on-project-natal/

After going through the video.. post your comments.


Cysis 2 Screenshots ....

*i46.tinypic.com/23u22vt.jpg


*i49.tinypic.com/15s6g4n.jpg


Now that's what i call some ADULT content...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2009)

^^really nice. Can't wait for crysis 2.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 31, 2009)

its CRYSIS..not CRYSIS 2!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 31, 2009)

Goddarn! NOMAD!! But it ain't Crysis 2 'cause the Nanosuits aren't new. PC Gamer has Crysis 2's screens. Can't wait for it! Awesome!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 2, 2010)

list of ps3 games that are going to be released in January, 2010...

Jan 5
- Darksiders
- Bayonetta
Jan 7
-Matt Hazard: Blood Bath and Beyond (PSN)
Jan 12
- Army of Two: The 40th Day
- Vancouver 2010
Jan 19
- Dark Void
Jan 26
- M.A.G. (PS3 Exclusive)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 2, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 Most Pirated Title of 2009

According to TorrentFreak, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 has been downloaded illegally nearly 4,100,000 times for PC in 2009, topping the list after only releasing just two months ago. 

Provided these numbers are indeed accurate, Activision has potentially lost more than $245 million in sales on the PC version alone. 

The Sims 3, Prototype, Need for Speed Shift, and Street Fighter IV help round off the top five for the year, all of which appeared on the PC platform. 

New Super Mario Bros. Wii was the highest downloaded Wii title with 1,150,000 downloads. 

The report notes the total download figures for this year double that of last year's numbers, and that PC remains to be the target for torrent downloads, with more than three times that of the Wii and Xbox 360.

Source: IGN


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 3, 2010)

Waiting for heavy Rain in Feb


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 5, 2010)

Play MAG For Free

Socom fans are probably already busy playing the beta for Zipper Interactive’s new military shooter MAG, but anyone interested in taking part in 256-player online domination matches might want to hop in on the beta, which starts today. 

Zipper was having some server hiccups this morning, but it looks like things have been ironed out. If you’re interested in trying the game out for yourself make sure you go visit PlayStation's online store and download the beta for yourself.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 7, 2010)

Heavy Rain Get 15 Years Certificate in UK

*www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2010/01/06/heavy-rain-gets-15-certificate-in-uk/1


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 8, 2010)

Natal uses 15% of hardware resources

first take a look at the word of Natal official...

"Natal consumes just 10 to 15 per cent of the Xbox's computing resources and it can recognise any pose in just 10 milliseconds. It needs only 160 milliseconds to latch on to the body shape of a new user stepping in front of it.

The system locates body parts to within a 4-centimetre cube, says Kipman. That's far less precise than lab-based systems or the millimetre precision of Hollywood motion capture. But Douglas Lanman, who works on markerless 3D interaction at Brown University in Providence, Rhode Island, and is not involved with Natal, says that this will likely be accurate enough for gamers."


But unofficially may hardware geeks and experts are telling that the natal will use a complete processor core of Xenon processor with 3 cores.

So.. if a games uses natal.. developers have to sacrifice 20% of the resources. And with that said that 20% is only for a one person.. the chances are that it demands further more.. if there are more mates before the natal.

this phenomenon is because.. Natal lacks the processing power to do the things.. So, it just uploads the raw data to 360.. which will do the magic.

With a assumption of developers will hit 95% mark of resource utilization(which is very hard to find.. coz.. many games will only utilize 80-90% of x360 resources) only 75% or less will be available for the game running. which will force the developers to degrade their visuals, reduce the intensity of AI, Physics, etc.

So, I think major game developers are not going to sacrifice their 20% resources. AFAIT, only arcade type and few block buster will utilize the services of natal.

We have to wait and see how it turns out to be.


----------



## tkin (Jan 8, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Natal uses 15% of hardware resources
> 
> first take a look at the word of Natal official...
> 
> ...


This will FAIL, games like Crysis 2 is already using nearly 100% of both PS3 and X360 resources, previous games like Gears of War 2 consumes about 100% already(epic developer said that), 15% average means it will be anywhere from 10-25%, that much headroom will cripple most future games.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 9, 2010)

Spider-Man 4 delay may impact Warcraft movie

While the 2010 Consumer Electronics Show hogged game-industry headlines this week, a major development in the film world appears to have occurred. According to the Hollywood Reporter, pre-production of Spider-Man 4 has been halted due to "clashes" between executives at Sony Pictures and film director Sam Raimi over the script. According to show business blog Deadline Hollywood, visual effects technicians slated to work on the film have been told to seek work elsewhere, as the delay will at least be several months. 


Besides the potential impact on any related Spider-Man games, the news may affect what could be the biggest game-based movie to date. That's because last July, Raimi signed on to direct a major motion picture set in Blizzard's Warcraft universe, which is also the setting for the über-popular game World of Warcraft. The project was first announced by production company Legendary Pictures (300, The Dark Knight) in 2006, and at one point Steven Spielberg was rumored to be interested in directing it.

Since the Warcraft movie never had a hard release date, it can't technically be delayed by any change in Spider-Man 4's debut date, currently set for May 6, 2011. However, any postponement of the latest web-slinger film, which the Reporter believes will now be released in late summer 2011, would almost certainly hold up work on the $100 million-plus fantasy epic.

Unfortunately, inquiries about the status of the Warcraft movie had not been answered by Blizzard Entertainment as of press time. The World of Warcraft developer and publisher is deeply involved with the big-screen project, which is being co-produced by Blizzard senior vice president of creative development Chris Metzen.

Source: Gamespot


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 11, 2010)

Infinity Ward may not develop Modern Warfare 3

*www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2010/01/08/infinity-ward-may-not-develop-modern-warfar/1


----------



## Moon_Raven (Jan 12, 2010)

Here are some news submissions from my end guys. Click the links to view the full news.

Cheers!

*New MGS4-Guns of the Patriots Indian MRP*




*Modern Warfare 2 DLCS due in Spring*



*A New Indian Gaming Podcast*



*New Mass Effect Trailer*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 13, 2010)

EA 'TO BE' released games of fiscal 2011


A Ea official said to expect "a great new version of Medal of Honor, a revitalized Need for Speed, Sims on console, FIFA in a World Cup year, an innovative and new take on Madden, Dead Space 2, Crysis at full margins, a new MMA game, and many others."

All these titles are due out in "fiscal 2011," which spans from April 1, 2010. And the industry talk is that DeadSpace and Crysis 2 will be only available in 2011. For all the bitceees waiting for crysis 2..I have 3 words to say.. Cross your fingers.


----------



## tkin (Jan 14, 2010)

*Borderlands: Mad Moxxi's Underdome Riot DLC released for PC and PS3(Already released for X360)*

*pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/105/1055857/borderlands-mad-moxxis-underdome-riot-impressions-20091216035829762-000.jpg

Mad Moxxi's Underome Riot is the second addon pack for Gearbox's Roleplaying Shooter Borderlands. The DLC has just recently been released for the PC and is now available for 7.99 Euros on *Steam* or for 9.99 USD in the *Gearbox Store*. In our gallery you can find several new screenshots of Mad Moxxi's Underdome Riot which give a little impression of what to expect. 

With the new addon pack Borderlands is upgraded with several new features and tournaments. Those tournaments differ in matters of time they take to complete - durations between one and up to six hours have been mentioned. 

Only a few days ago *Patch 1.20* for Borderlands prepared the PC version of the game for the addon packs *The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned* and Mad Moxxi's Underdome Riot.

*pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/105/1055857/borderlands-mad-moxxis-underdome-riot-impressions-20091216035831340-000.jpg

A Small Review:



> Borderlands isn't much of a mystery anymore. It's a first-person shooter set in an open world with loot drop incentives. You run around environments, do MMO-type quests and murder thousands of enemies so they give you experience points and new guns. When you find a gun you like, you equip it and then use that to kill more stuff. When you level up, you dump more skill points into your character's skill tree to enhance its ability to kill stuff. If you want, you can also play with up to three others for a more social style of murder.
> 
> Considering the overall wackiness of the game's humor and exaggerated style of death and gore, it's fair to say this game isn't meant to be taken seriously. That became more obvious after Gearbox made available the first bit of downloadable content (DLC) called The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned, an inane romp through Halloween-themed territory where you fought giant pumpkin-headed bosses and suicide zombies. It's a theme that continues into Mad Moxxi's Underdome Riot, the second piece of DLC, but it may not be the experience you'd expect, in more ways than one.
> 
> ...



---------------From *IGN*

This is like Horde Mode in Gears of War 2, for those who played borderlands, this DLC is comparable to Circle of Slaughter/Death missions, but there are multiple waves, composing of different enemies and always ends in a BOSS from the main game.

BTW- If the review is too boring to read then you should at least know this DLC adds a *Bank* to the game, its nothing but a storage system(like the lockers in Fallout 3) although it can store a limited no. of items in it, also it can be upgraded to store more items. This is therefore the most important DLC for Borderlands according to me, now this game has a bit more RPG element in it, the more the merrier.

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

*Ubisoft Delays Splinter Cell: Conviction, R.U.S.E.*


Previously penciled in for a February release, Ubisoft's Splinter Cell: Conviction and R.U.S.E. have both been postponed into the company's next fiscal year, with Conviction now due out in April.

The delays were announced in a press release today, in which the company revised its fiscal year 2009-10 performance estimates download, citing the delays as on factor in the adjusted outlook.

"The postponed release dates for Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction™ and R.U.S.E™, which were previously scheduled for the fourth quarter of fiscal year 2009-10, and will now be released in fiscal year 2010-11. Splinter Cell Conviction™ is now expected to hit the stores in April 2010."

The release gave no hint as to when the real-time strategy game R.U.S.E. will be released. The company's next fiscal year begins on April 1st.

---------------Kotaku


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 14, 2010)

Delays....Ah...Video gamers are kinda get used to these delays. After all it is from the 'King of Delays(I stole this phrase from Ethan)'


----------



## tkin (Jan 14, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Delays....Ah...Video gamers are kinda get used to these delays. After all it is from the 'King of Delays(I stole this phrase from Ethan)'


Its being delayed from 2006 for god's sake, this delay makes SC Conviction join the ranks of the famous Alan Wake(which happens to look sooooo good that the crew went blind just by looking at it, so hence its got delayed).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 14, 2010)

Alan Wake is worth waiting I think. Like killzone 2 It is having a incubation period of half a decade. But the good thing about killzone 2 is they didn't keep post phoning the relase.. They stick to their release date.

I heard in E3,2009 that Alan Wake is going to release for sure before the E3,2010. If not.. another great tool for MS in it's display selves in E3,2010.


----------



## Nithu (Jan 14, 2010)

tkin said:


> Its being delayed from 2006 for god's sake, this delay makes SC Conviction join the ranks of the famous Alan Wake(which happens to look sooooo good that the crew went blind just by looking at it, so hence its got delayed).



What about 
*Duke Nukem Forever?*

  that has been in development since 1997...


----------



## quan chi (Jan 14, 2010)

call of ctulhu was released after 5 years!!


----------



## tkin (Jan 14, 2010)

Nithu said:


> What about
> *Duke Nukem Forever?*
> 
> that has been in development since 1997...


Oh, come on, its right on track, after all its supposed to be developed *forever* 

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




quan chi said:


> call of ctulhu was released after 5 years!!


This is just like fermi, you delay the product, expectation grows, and if you can't meet that then well ............., I've followed Alan Wake from the moment Digit mag gave a HD(720p) trailer in its dvd a long time back, the game visuals sucked big time back then, now, the recently showed "pre-rendered" video looks good but the question is can it deliver? 2011 means adaptation of DX11 based games and also possible release of Crysis 2 (although they said its for 2010 I think they will end up delaying the PC release) so it has to compete against some really good games.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL @ Duke Nukem Forever.. I read some where that 3d realms said in 2001 that 'It would release when it's complete.' And recently I heard that 3d realms gave up the development of DNF due to financial short comings and 2k filed a suite on 3d realms for breach of contract.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 14, 2010)

tkin said:


> This is just like fermi, you delay the product, expectation grows, and if you can't meet that then well ............., I've followed Alan Wake from the moment Digit mag gave a HD(720p) trailer in its dvd a long time back, the game visuals sucked big time back then, now, the recently showed "pre-rendered" video looks good but the question is can it deliver? 2011 means adaptation of DX11 based games and also possible release of Crysis 2 (although they said its for 2010 I think they will end up delaying the PC release) so it has to compete against some really good games.



but the story and presentation with sound effects was brilliant.it still is the best horror game.

i really loved the way the game holds the mystery till the end.


----------



## tkin (Jan 14, 2010)

quan chi said:


> but the story and presentation with sound effects was brilliant.it still is the best horror game.
> 
> i really loved the way the game holds the mystery till the end.


Its not out yet, too early for any predictions, specially since not even a single demo(not pre-rendered) gameplay video has been shown yet.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 15, 2010)

tkin said:


> Its not out yet, too early for any predictions, specially since not even a single demo(not pre-rendered) gameplay video has been shown yet.



i was referring to call of ctulhu.

lol how you even imagined that i was referring to alan wake.how could i even know how it ends when its not out.i clearly stated its the best horror game till now.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 15, 2010)

epic way of understanding things. I died laughing. 

When talking about Alan wake.. It's Lightning effects are awesome in the E3,2009 Stage demo. And a fresh gameplay too.


----------



## tkin (Jan 15, 2010)

quan chi said:


> i was referring to call of ctulhu.
> 
> lol how you even imagined that i was referring to alan wake.how could i even know how it ends when its not out.i clearly stated its the best horror game till now.


Damn, I missed that game, going to look in :ahem: sources for it.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 15, 2010)

^^its a masterpiece.i would advice better search for its original copy.though i dont know if it will be available in india or not

even if you are a H.P lovecraft fan you wont get disappointed.


----------



## tkin (Jan 15, 2010)

quan chi said:


> ^^its a masterpiece.i would advice better search for its original copy.though i dont know if it will be available in india or not
> 
> even if you are a H.P lovecraft fan you wont get disappointed.


So, the game follows the story??


----------



## quan chi (Jan 15, 2010)

actually the narration and voice acting is awesome.

you can read the review here (dont go to the score.read the good points and its review):- *pc.ign.com/articles/703/703445p1.html

*www.gamespot.com/pc/adventure/callofcthuludarkcornersoftheearth/review.html


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 15, 2010)

Bout.. MaxPayne 3



> As the week goes on, more and more current and former Rockstar Games employees have come forward to us (and other outlets) with information corroborating the repeated allegations of substandard working conditions at the developer's various studios. Today, however, we received news from a former Rockstar Vancouver employee regarding the status of "late 2010" title Max Payne 3 -- a title currently in development at the Canadian dev house.
> 
> According to our source (who, unsurprisingly, asked to be kept anonymous), "Virtually everything said in the original 'Rockstar wives' letter and by current and former Rockstar San Diego employees in the comments applies to my experience at Rockstar Vancouver." The source also alleges an "August 2010" completion window for development of the game, though the source isn't optimistic that'll happen. "The game's story just went through another total re-write earlier this month (the third that I am aware of in the past two years) and that [means] the team would have to have all of the content done by April or May to make that August release date."
> 
> Further claims about the studio range from an "enforced crunch mode through to the end of the project" that results in "14 - 16 hour work days, six or seven days a week" to a canceled two weeks of vacation over the past holidays. We've once again contacted Rockstar Games for comment and have yet to hear back as of publishing. If you are an employee of Rockstar Games and would like to tell us more about your experiences, we'd love to hear what you have to say.



-Joystiq


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 15, 2010)

^Phuc! I haven't even played MP series. Maybe they'll release when I finish it.  Crysis 2's '10 or '11? Or like ACII? Consoles in Nov. '10 and for PC in Q1 '11, eh?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't know about Crysis. But I doubt the release of cysis this year.. Since there has been not even a word from developers about Crysis 2. I mean, every one will release the trailers, Developer videos, blog posts, etc to keep in touch with their players. And there hasn't been a single effort by cysis in that way. But don't worry EA will release it before March 30,2011. till then.. you will be having lot of games to kill like.. Dark Void, Star Craft 2, Bioshock 2, Battlefield 2, Assassin Creed 2, MaxPayne 3, Splinter Cell conviction, Command and conquer 4,etc..

BattleField 2 PC Beta is coming....

Yes you heard me right.. Battlefield:Bad company2 Multiplayer Beta is coming on Jan 28th. And it will be the same beta that ps3 players have experienced before a month. The beta will work till Feb 25th.

Go and register here... *www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/#/beta


Dark Void is Nvidia optimized

Capcom's official blog says Dark Void PC version is exclusively optimized for Nvidia users. And it takes advantage of the Physx by Nvidia and supports Nvidia 3d vision too.


Any console owner here played Dark Void demo?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2010)

^
I'm downloading it from PSN.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 15, 2010)

The PC Demo is also available , the level design is similar to Uncharted 2 with vertical layout


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 15, 2010)

Yo, vamsi, thank you for bringin' me from depression. Thank God, Dark Void's superb, from screens an' videos. Awesome thread for gamers like us. Thank you vamsi, for startin' it.  

Can't wait anymore for Dark Void! Please give some impressions of it after downloadin', Sun. 

Yeah, maybe EA has kept it top-secret, not like Area-51 though , I hope to see some gameplay & trailer of Crysis 2 & NFS 2010. EA!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 15, 2010)

> Further claims about the studio range from an "enforced crunch mode through to the end of the project" that results in "14 - 16 hour work days, six or seven days a week" to a canceled two weeks of vacation over the past holidays.



been there, suffered that, common in Indian IT industry.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 15, 2010)

Still Suffering


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 16, 2010)

Next Assassins Creed due in fiscal 2011

UBI officially declared that next Assassins Creed title will be released some where in fiscal 2011. But this is not a full length Title. But is a Multi player perspective game and it picks of right at the ending of Assassins Creed 2. There is no news about the platforms, release dates, Dedicated servers,etc.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 16, 2010)

^I still haven't played ACII and Ubi are *teasin'* the hell outta me with ACIII . And it'll be Ezio! *EZIO, darnit!!*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 16, 2010)

^ It's not AC III, it's like cysis-> Crysis warhead. not like crysis-> crysis 2


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 16, 2010)

^Thank you, vamsi. And, why do you always write "cysis"?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 16, 2010)

More like Assassin's Creed Online.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 16, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Thank you, vamsi. And, why do you always write "cysis"?




arey yaar.. TYPOs ki aadat ho chuki hai


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 17, 2010)

popcap will donate all of it's earnings via online sales to the earth quake relief at haiti

 Heavy rain box art objections 

When Sony Officially revealed the North American Box art for Heavy Rain earlier this week, reception was divided. Some had no qualms, enjoying the emphasis placed on the four staple characters. Others took issue, expecting something on par with the much simpler European execution. Several times the cover was called out as busy, amateur and even a bit exploitive. Spurring much debate, many visitors to the official PlayStation Blog asked if it would be possible to download the sleeker European box art in order to print and replace the North American default. 

Responding to a specific request, SCEA’s Cristian Cardonia gave what appears to be a definitive answer: 

“We’ll be doing that for those that would prefer the UK artwork. Keep an eye out on the blog around launch!”

Sony and Quantic obviously appear willing to take steps to appease their fans

Europian box art...
*gameinformer.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/communityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles/00.00.00.00.06/8206.heavy_5F00_rain_5F00_us_5F00_boxart.jpg

North American Box art..
*gameinformer.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Components.ImageFileViewer/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles.00.00.00.00.06/7183.4268197268_5F00_f0cc2f4316_5F00_b.jpg_2D00_610x0.jpg

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

I read a article in 'gameinformer' that the voice actor for the protagonist in games Prince of Persia, Uncharted 2, InFamous, Assassins Creed 2, madworld, Darkvoid is one and the same. he is.. Nolan North.
*cdn1.gamepro.com/article_img/gamepro/213578-4.jpg?rand=D89D177F-E93D-9837-A949A04228E462E4

you can read the article here...


----------



## Moon_Raven (Jan 18, 2010)

*Darksiders hits Indian Stores*

*"Darksiders is now available across India. Go grab a copy now!(Read Full article above)"

European Heavy Rain Special Edition Revealed!

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/gamheavyrainspeced580.jpg
*

_Read full article by clicking above link_


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 18, 2010)

Its making me to plunge in Rain when it comes out.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 18, 2010)

^Ye'r greatly hyped 'bout Heavy Rain, aren't ye? Just like me for ACII and Crysis 2 . Keep 'em comin', vamsi!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 18, 2010)

The excitement is more on Heavy Rain since we dont know how well the game would be as compared to AC II and Crysis II


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 19, 2010)

Someone please lend me a PS3 when Heavy Rain comes out, pretty please (with sugar cherry and vanilla ice-cream).


----------



## quan chi (Jan 19, 2010)

i am happy that this game is not for pc. didnt liked fahrenheit much,initially the story was interesting but the stupid climax ruined it all with worse controls.
again its my idea.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 21, 2010)

Crysis 2 takes crisis to NYC

*cdn.cloudfiles.mosso.com/c54102/x2_8bacfb

this was the cover of Playstation official magazine which had in depth coverage of Crysis 2. The image notifies that crysis 2 is going to be in NYC or NYC is going to be one of the part of the game.

AVP MSR


Minimum Requirements: 
AvP is surely one of the most anticipated titles this year.. here are its MSR
Windows 7/ XP/Vista 1 GB System RAM (XP)/ 2 GB System RAM (Vista) 3.2 GHz Intel Pentium 4/Athlon 64 3000+ or equivalent processor DirectX 9.0c compliant video card with 128 MB RAM (NVIDIA 6600 or better, ATI X1600 or better) 

Recommended Requirements: 

Windows 7/ XP/Vista Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 or equivalent processor 2 GB System RAM DirectX 9.0c compliant video card with 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA 8800 series, ATI HD2900 PRO or better)

10th Annual Game Developers Choice Awards nominees

Game of the Year
Assassin's Creed II (Ubisoft Montreal) 
Batman: Arkham Asylum (Rocksteady Studios) 
Demon's Souls (From Software) 
Dragon Age: Origins (BioWare) 
Uncharted 2 (Naughty Dog) 

Best Game Design
Assassin's Creed 2 (Ubisoft Montreal) 
Batman: Arkham Asylum (Rocksteady) 
Flower (Thatgamecompany) 
Plants vs. Zombies (PopCap) 
Uncharted 2 (Naughty Dog) 

Best Handheld Game
Flight Control (Firemint) 
Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars (Rockstar Leeds/Rockstar North) 
Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks (Nintendo EAD) 
Scribblenauts (5th Cell) 
Spider: The Secret of Bryce Manor (Tiger Style) 

Best Visual Art
Assassin's Creed II (Ubisoft Montreal) 
Borderlands (Gearbox Software) 
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (Infinity Ward) 
Flower (Thatgamecompany) 
Uncharted 2 (Naughty Dog) 

Best Technology
Assassin's Creed II (Ubisoft Montreal) 
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (Infinity Ward) 
Killzone 2 (Guerrilla Games) 
Red Faction: Guerrilla (Volition) 
Uncharted 2 (Naughty Dog) 

Best Writing
Batman: Arkham Asylum (Rocksteady Studios) 
Brutal Legend (Double Fine) 
Dragon Age: Origins (BioWare) 
Halo 3: ODST (Bungie) 
Uncharted 2 (Naughty Dog) 

Best Audio
Brutal Legend (Double Fine Productions) 
Dragon Age: Origins (BioWare) 
Flower (Thatgamecompany) 
Rock Band: The Beatles (Harmonix) 
Uncharted 2 (Naughty Dog) 

Innovation
Demon's Souls (From Software) 
Flower (Thatgamecompany) 
Plants vs. Zombies (PopCap) 
Scribblenauts (5th Cell) 
Uncharted 2 (Naughty Dog) 

Best Debut
League of Legends (Riot Games) 
The Maw (Twisted Pixel) 
Spider: The Secret of Bryce Manor (Tiger Style) 
Torchlight (Runic Games) 
Zeno Clash (ACE Team) 

Best Downloadable Game
Flower (Thatgamecompany) 
PixelJunk Shooter (Q Games) 
Plants vs. Zombies (PopCap) 
Shadow Complex (Chair Entertainment) 
Trials HD (RedLynx) 

Best New Social/Online Game
Bejeweled Blitz (PopCap) 
Dungeon Fighter Online (Neople/Nexon) 
Farmville (Zynga) 
Free Realms (Sony Online Entertainment San Diego) 
Restaurant City (Playfish)

the winners will be revelaed and awarded at GDC summit on March 9-13 in San Francisco

LOL.. uncharted 2 is nominated in 7 out of 11 categories


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 21, 2010)

God of War 3 Pre-order started in India


----------



## Moon_Raven (Jan 21, 2010)

*PixelBusters Podcast Episode 2*
*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/logo-episode-one1.jpg

_*Episode 2 – Bayonetta DOES NOT suck on the PS3!*_
It’s Episode 2! My, My…how much we’ve grown since those age old, episode 1 days. It’s been such a hectic week, we had trouble fitting in all the big news and games into one episode. On this episode we talk about:


Project Natal- Now 100% chip-less!
Halo Reach news blowout.
GT5, Splinter Cell and R.U.S.E delays.
Assassins Creed 3? 2010? Hmm…
Mario says,”Videogames worse than porn.”
What we’ve played – Bayonetta, and hey…it DOES NOT suck on the PS3! Believe!
Oversaturation of music games. Have we had enough of Guitar Hero/Rock Band?


Listen to it here


*God of War 3 Boxart Revealed!*
*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/12345.jpg


SOURCE


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 21, 2010)

This box art was reveled long time ago.

@Ethan
Time for purchase of PS3


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 21, 2010)

Man, vamsi, no more, see what I mean? AVP's lookin' too good especially Predator! Can't wait.

@dinjo: I'm not comparin' it, you are hyped 'bout Heavy _Rain_ as much as I'm hyped 'bout ACII and that game on the US Official PlayStation Magazine's front cover. 

Uncharted 2 is GTA IV of 2009.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 21, 2010)

> Uncharted 2 is GTA IV of 2009.


you can say that again, although they are different types of games.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 21, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Uncharted 2 is GTA IV of 2009.



GTA IV is GTA IV of 2008 and 2009.

Uncharted 2 is Uncharted 2 of 2009.

no comparisons boi.  I don't know how playing uncharted 2 will be.. but I am damn sure that controlling niko was like mind boggling thing.  GTA IV is a classic.


----------



## Ei8t (Jan 21, 2010)

@nvidia geek...
stay away from UC2 we dont want u shouting Nate!!! Chloe!!!! Sully!!!! Elena!!!! all the time... as Vamsi rightly said UC2 is UC2 and GTAIV is GTAIV dont compare them... they are way apart from each other....


ps: dont take it personally...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 21, 2010)

^lol. +1. U2 will leave him with a even bigger hype.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm hyped about heavy rain but not shouting about it.Hype is good if it does not disturbs others


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 21, 2010)

Ye guys don't understand me. GTA IV was superb in 2008 and U2's the same in 2009. That's why, "U2's GTA IV of 2009". Why do you people always compare? 

@Ei8t: Jake Sully, ye mean?  I'll sure do!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 22, 2010)

Braid gets a box

Jonathon Blow’s puzzle-platforming opus, Braid, has been available on PCs since April of last year. However, the title has not been available in disc-form with a protective box around it. That is, until now.

Tim’s surreal, time-twisting quest is being published by MumboJumbo for release in retail stores across the nation. You’ll be able to snag a physical copy of the game for $19.99 on February 1.

 RockSatar answers to depressed ps3 customer  



> The question posed was, “I was highly anticipating the release of The Ballad Of Gay Tony, but just found out that it is only on the XBox360. I am certain that I am not the first person to ask this, but how come it wasn’t released on the PS3?”
> 
> Which Rockstar replied, “We know that it continues to be an often-asked question – and believe us, we understand the frustration of PS3 owners like yourself who haven’t been able to play any of our most recent releases. All we can say is that we at Rockstar promise to be very good to you with our releases in 2010. Please stay with us and stay tuned!”





There’s also news on the oft hidden L.A. Noire. The game was originally presumed to be a PlayStation 3 exclusive, but with Rockstar handing Agent to Sony, this game is expected to be for the Xbox 360 and PC also. The question for the past year or so was whether the game actually exists.



> A question asked, “Your latest word on L.A. Noire is that it is coming along “splendidly” and that we can expect more details very soon, but that was in September. I’ve been anticipating this game for ages now and I was wondering if you can provide any new information or when in fact you’ll publicly provide more information. By the way, is it still on the PS3?”
> 
> And Rockstar replied: “There will be something great to see soon – a proper in-depth look at the game and why it is so ground breaking and innovative, both in terms of the game’s design and the amazing new technology to support it.  Expect to see a long-awaited reveal via a big cover story next month.”



U2 to be released DLC packages

A series of new downloadable content forAmong Thieves‘ multiplayer portion that will start hitting later this month.

Up for grabs first will be several new maps, new skins, as well as a multiplayer cooperative mode which is due out in April. First up are skins from Killzone 2, Resistance 2, and Infamous — that’ll arrive on PSN next Thursday, on January 28.

Keep in mind this announcement was made by Sony Japan.

January 28
Demo (free)
Additional content pack 1 (free)
- Multiplayer Skins from Resistance 2, Infamous, and Killzone 2 characters

February 25
Additional content pack 2 (price TBA)
- Two Multiplayer maps, one from Uncharted 1’s ruins
- Multiplayer skins from Uncharted

April 15
Additional content pack 3 (price TBA)
- Multiplayer cooperative mode
- Four multiplayer maps
- Five multiplayer skins


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 22, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 leaked on internet


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 22, 2010)

> U2 to be released DLC packages
> 
> A series of new downloadable content forAmong Thieves‘ multiplayer portion that will start hitting later this month.
> 
> ...


Yipee! Now thats what i call good news. Thanks for the updates. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 22, 2010)

DarkVoid physx patch and Benchmark

Capcom has released an update for Dark Void which allows GeForce users to play with enhanced PhysX features, a performance benchmark has been released as well and both are readily available for download.

The patch download (329 MB) can be found on The Patches Scrolls while the benchmark file (879 MB) can be had on Big Download. Note that the patch is for retail copies of the game only.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 22, 2010)

^No good news for us, PC users?  Will download that patch. Great!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 22, 2010)

> Mass Effect 2 leaked on internet


Darn. heard its around 15gb.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 22, 2010)

14GB with me having no interest in RPG's i'm lucky.

No new games for me unless Heavy Rain Demo which comes on 11th Feb


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 23, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 IGN Reivew

Presentation - 10

Graphics      -  9.5

Sound          -  10

Gameplay      - 9.5

Lasting appeal - 10

Overall            - 9.6(incredible) 

read the full review..



AIAS nominees of 2010

The biggest award giving event of the entire video game industry is due on feb 18 of 2010. The following are the nominations..

*Overall Game of the Year *
Assassin's Creed II
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Dragon Age: Origins
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 

*Portable Game of the Year*
Little Big Planet
Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
Scribblenauts
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks 

*Action Game of the Year*
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Left 4 Dead 2
Prototype
Red Faction: Guerrilla
Shadow Complex 

*Adventure Game of the Year*
Assassin's Creed II
Batman: Arkham Asylum
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Ratchet & Clank Future: A Crack in Time
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 

*Role Playing/Massively Multiplayer Game of the Year*
Borderlands
Champions Online
Demon's Souls
Dragon Age: Origins
Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story 

*Sports Game of the Year*
FIFA Soccer 10
MLB 09: The Show
NBA 2K10
NHL 10
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 10 (Wii) 

*Racing Game of the Year*
Dirt 2
Forza Motorsport 3
Need for Speed Shift 

*Fighting Game of the Year*
Fight Night Round 4
Punch-Out!!
Street Fighter IV
Tekken 6
UFC 2009 Undisputed 

*Strategy/Simulation Game of the Year*
Brutal Legend
Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon
Halo Wars
The Sims 3
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War 2 

*Family Game of the Year*
Guitar Hero 5
Lego Rock Band
The Beatles: Rock Band
Wii Fit Plus
Wii Sports Resort 

*Casual Game of the Year*
Drawn: The Painted Tower
Flower
Flight Control
Plants Vs. Zombies
Scribblenauts 

*Social Networking Game of the Year*
Bejeweled Blitz
Farmtown
FarmVille
Restaurant City 

*Outstanding Innovation in Gaming*
Demon's Souls
Farmville
Flower
Scribblenauts
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 

*Outstanding Achievement in Game Design*
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Plants Vs. Zombies
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 

*Outstanding Achievement in Game Direction*
Assassin's Creed II
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Brutal Legend
Flower
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 

*Outstanding Achievement in Gameplay Engineering*
Assassin's Creed II
Forza Motorsport 3
Left 4 Dead 2
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 

*Outstanding Achievement in Portable Game Design*
Henry Hatsworth
Little Big Planet
LocoRoco 2
Patapon 2
Scribblenauts 

*Outstanding Achievement in Visual Engineering*
Assassin's Creed II
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Killzone 2
Ratchet & Clank Future: A Crack in Time
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 

*Outstanding Achievement in Art Direction*
Assassin's Creed II
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Machinarium
Resident Evil 5
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 

*Outstanding Achievement in Animation*
Assassin's Creed II
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Ratchet & Clank Future: A Crack in Time
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 

*Outstanding Achievement in Adapted Story*
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Ghostbusters: The Video Game
Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2 

*Outstanding Achievement in Original Story*
Assassin's Creed II
Brutal Legend
Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
Ratchet & Clank Future: A Crack in Time
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 

*Outstanding Achievement in Online Gameplay*
Borderlands
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
FarmVille
Left 4 Dead 2
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 

*Outstanding Achievement in Original Music Composition*
Assassin's Creed II
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Flower
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 

*Outstanding Achievement in Soundtrack*
Brutal Legend
DJ Hero
Skate 2
The Beatles: Rock Band 

*Outstanding Achievement in Sound Design*
Assassin's Creed II
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Flower
Skate 2
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 

*Outstanding Character Performance*
Batman: Arkham Asylum - The Joker
Brutal Legend - Eddie Riggs
Resident Evil 5 - Sheva Alomar
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves - Chloe Frazier
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves - Nathan Drake

*Major nominees:*

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves(15 nominations)
Assassin's Creed II (10 nominations),
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (nine nominations), 
Batman: Arkham Asylum (eight nominations)

Winners will be awarded at AIAS's annual D.I.C.E. Summit on February 18 at the Red Rock Resort in Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 23, 2010)

^Uncharted 2 without any doubts.


----------



## Moon_Raven (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Gamers,

I am back with a few more reviews and newsbits for you all. 


*
Bayonetta Review*
*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/screenshot_2098860763_12368793352.jpg


> Gamersmint Writes:What is common between God Hand, Okami and Madworld? Yes, these are great games…which YOU did not play. Shame on you! No matter how good a game Platinum Games (formerly known as Clover Studios) end up making, the poor chaps just don’t seem to catch a break.



Read the full review here

*Tekken 6 Review*

*i47.tinypic.com/whiiy9.jpg



> The legendary Tekken franchise makes its latest home console appearance as Tekken 6, a port of the updated arcade machine variant - Tekken 6: Bloodline Rebellion. A solid four years after its last iteration Tekken 5 was released on the PlayStation 2 system (not counting the HD PSN remake for PS3), Tekken 6 unbelievably contains an even bigger roster. But with this year already playing host to Street Fighter IV and the new contender BlazBlue, does it match up to the heavyweights?



Read the entire one here


Achievment Unlocked-Paid for DLC(Click Here)

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/dlc-cover.jpg



> It doesn’t take a genius to figure out that every new generation in gaming brings along more than just shiny new graphics. Genres rise and fall, consoles rise and fall, New IPs are born taking advantage of the unique offerings of the hardware of the generation, and old IPs get flashy new makeovers. And of course, there are new trends. Every innovation or idea spawns a new trend that goes along. The Nintendo Wii was a phenomenon, and the crappy titles that keep showing up to capitalize on its sales is a trend. The popularity of the cover system soared with Gears of War, and soon turned into a trend for third person shooters.  Some trends, like the latter, move gaming forward by making what was once the USP a base standard.



Have fun guys!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 24, 2010)

Bioshock 2 MSR 

Well.. 2k didn't said even a word about MSR. But the steam page of this ported to PC game suggests the following rig..

Minimum
OS: Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3800+ 2.4Ghz or better, Intel Pentium 4 530 3.0Ghz Processor or better
Memory: 2GB
Graphics: NVIDIA 7800GT 256MB graphics card or better, ATI Radeon X1900 256MB graphics card or better
DirectX: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive: 11GB
Sound: 100% DirectX 9.0C compliant sound card or onboard sound

Recommended
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ Dual Core 2.60Ghz, Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 Dual Core 2.13Ghz
Memory: 3GB
Graphics: NVIDIA 8800GT 512MB graphics card or better, ATI Radeon HD4830 512MB graphics card or better

Other Requirements
Initial installation requires one-time internet connection; Ability to save game, earn achievements, receive title updates and online play requires log-in to Games for Windows LIVE; software installations required including Microsoft Visual C++2008 Runtime Libraries, Games for Windows LIVE client, Games for Windows LIVE Client Patch, Sony DADC SecuROM, Microsoft DirectX.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 24, 2010)

> 14GB with me having no interest in RPG's i'm lucky.
> 
> No new games for me unless Heavy Rain Demo which comes on 11th Feb


If you are a Sci-Fi FPS lover get Bioshock 2 releasing in Feb 9. Can't wait for it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 24, 2010)

Nah , didn't liked BioShock was over-rated


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 24, 2010)

^ omg! it was awesome. sorry that you didn't liked it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 24, 2010)

AC2 DLC 'Battle of Forli' coming on 28th january

UBIsoft has twitted this news. According to the twitter post.. DLC is coming on Jan 28 for 3.99$ on PSN and for 320 MS points on Xbox Live

Twitter post


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 24, 2010)

Not sure whether you guys know it or not but PS3 is now hacked and its into initial stages

*geohotps3.blogspot.com/2010/01/hello-hypervisor-im-geohot.html


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 24, 2010)

^^Hacked?!?!?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 24, 2010)

> Not sure whether you guys know it or not but PS3 is now hacked and its into initial stages
> 
> *geohotps3.blogspot.com/2010/0...im-geohot.html


Shame on that guy.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 25, 2010)

one for nvidiageek

*www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/62022


----------



## Krow (Jan 25, 2010)

^haha...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 26, 2010)

'Electronic Theater' confirms the release of God of War 3

I know that it is a funny thing to say that Electronic theater confirmed the release date of God of War 3. But, they got information from reliable sources that the game is going to hit the stores on March 19, 2010.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 26, 2010)

Another one for nvidiageek

ACII System Requirement and Release Date for PC

*exophase.com/industry/assassins-creed-ii-pc-dated-system-requirements-detailed-13620.htm


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 26, 2010)

^ great news for all of us


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 26, 2010)

Yo, dinjo, awesome, man, AWESOME!! Thank you so much. Great! EZIO!!


----------



## Moon_Raven (Jan 26, 2010)

*God of War 3- Epic new images revealed*

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/14.jpg

We got a rather astonishing email this morning, with a user calling himself El Dorado(Spain?) mailing us these fresh new screens of God of War 3. It seems they have been taken from a magazine as the images looks like to have been  scanned but who cares, they are as epic as any other new God of War 3 content.

*Complete Article here*

Bioshock 2 dated and MRP announced(India)

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/22.jpg



> Big Daddy’s set to return to haunt and entertain gamers worldwide and Indian gamers wont be left out aswell. E-Xpress just informed us that Bioshock 2 is set to release across all leading Indian Retail stores on 9th Feb 2010 and that’s not all. The pricepoint for all the versions has been confirmed aswell. If you can’t really view it printed on the banner(for reasons beyond us), here we have stated it for you aswell!



*Read full article here*


Enjoy guys.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 26, 2010)

^ There are two great things there.. First, both ps3 and x360 versions have the same price tag. And considering that it has Multiplayer, the price of 699 for PC is very attractive. Nice share.

But the Images are leaked quite a time ago. Sony post phoned the release of trailer because the screenies got leaked.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 26, 2010)

Super Street Fighter IV coming 27 April
*www.gamespot.com/news/6247620.html?tag=latestheadlines;title;1

Lost Planet 2 18th May
*www.gamespot.com/news/6247619.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=newstop&tag=newstop;title;1


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ There are two great things there.. First, both ps3 and x360 versions have the same price tag. And considering that it has Multiplayer, the price of 699 for PC is very attractive. Nice share.
> 
> But the Images are leaked quite a time ago. Sony post phoned the release of trailer because the screenies got leaked.


Good, seems the retailers are finally catching up, if they price their games like this(PC version) more users will buy them.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 28, 2010)

GTA: Episodes from Liberty City Listed for PS3

Retail website simplygames.com has listed Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City for PS3. The listing even contains the newly designed PS3 boxart, lending the listing some credibility.

*playstationlifestyle.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/eflc2.png


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 29, 2010)

UBISOFT introduces it's new DRM with ACII



> Digital Rights Management (DRM) is little more than a war between games publishers and their customers. The latest entrant into said war is Ubisoft, which has announced a new digital rights scheme for most upcoming PC games it publishes: Players must be connected to the internet at all times during play, or they'll be kicked off their game. Call it a thank you for your continued, paid custom.
> 
> From the publishing giant's point of view, which has recently released Assassin's Creed II and is set to release Splinter Cell: Conviction later this year, it makes some kind of sense -- if games are being authenticated by its servers on a regular basis, Ubisoft can ensure all users are playing legitimate copies of their games.
> 
> ...



-wired.co.uk


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 29, 2010)

AC II on PC is to be released on 16 March as opposed to 5th March.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 29, 2010)

So, no Ezio?  Darn, Ubi, I'm beginnin' to hate ye! 

The most hottest news for all you GTA fans out there!

Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City Coming to *PC!!*

We are happy to announce the much anticipated release of Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City for Games for Windows® - LIVE on March 30, 2010.  For the first time, Games for Windows - LIVE players will have the opportunity to experience the last two thrilling chapters of the Grand Theft Auto IV saga.  

The two action packed episodes will also be available for download on Games for Windows® LIVE on *March 30, 2010*.  Each episode boasts the same detailed and immersive Liberty City we all know and love. Games for Windows - LIVE players can enjoy 32-player multiplayer matches and an advanced video editor, and all fans will have the chance to once again listen to the dulcet tones of Liberty City Radio.

The Lost and Damned is a dark trip through Liberty City’s seedy underbelly as outlaw biker, Johnny Klebitz, fights to keep his gang together as a rift in the gang’s leadership threatens to tear the brotherhood apart. In The Ballad of Gay Tony, players explore Liberty City’s high-end nightlife as Luis Lopez, struggling to balance the temptations of money and vice against loyalties to family and friends. Both episodes feature a slew of new vehicles and weapons, and each episode adds new activities including cage fighting, gang wars and BASE jumping.

-From Rockstar Games' website.

I guess RDR too will come to the PC. Love ye, R*!! Awesome!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 29, 2010)

5th March is UK release date and 15th march is Us Release date

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------

Don't know but this time the system requirements be better low for GTA IV and this is awesome

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------

God of War 3 has more than 10 hours of gameplay


*www.vg247.com/2010/01/21/god-of-war-iii-lasts-more-then-ten-hours-says-sony-santa-monica/


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome News about GTA Liberty city.
I'm definitely buying the original for my PS3 or PC.

Thanks Vamsi_krishna and NVIDIAGeek.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 30, 2010)

New Crysis 2 Screens

*forums.pureoverclock.com/showthread.php?threadid=7730


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 30, 2010)

@dinjo..thanx a ton dude..was waiting desperately for those..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 30, 2010)

@dinjo: Ye'r makin' me pee with Crysis 2, budd. Awesome! Nothin' beats Crysis in action, not a game! Nomad forever!


----------



## Moon_Raven (Jan 30, 2010)

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/23.JPG



> Gamersmint Review: Dark Void
> 
> I knew there was going to be some flying involved the moment Air Tight Games was announced as the developer for Dark Void. Being the team behind the acclaimed Crimson Skies series, it was no wonder why Capcom had faith in them. However, while containing some interesting ideas, Dark Void falls flat on its promise. This rocket thruster just ran out of fuel. Mayday Mayday Mayday…


Read Full REVIEW here




> Review: Darksiders
> Darksiders isn’t a very original game. Take, for example, the Zelda-like dungeons and equipment, the God of War style finishers, the Soul Reaver-like wings, or the most blatant example a Portal gun that creates, well, portals… I could go on. But that’s really not the point of this review.



Read Full Review here


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 31, 2010)

Real-Life Couple Have World Of Warcraft Wedding
sraeli-born Avalee and UK-born Erandel met on the MMORPG World of Warcraft in 2006. They fell in love, held a lengthy long-distance relationship, and got married just a few days ago in a WoW themed wedding.

*m2.n4g.com/8/News/467000/467046_1_hs.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2010)

God of War 3 Back Cover

*i45.tinypic.com/2ln8ndv.jpg


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 1, 2010)

Some more info on Crysis 2

*www.incrysis.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=846&Itemid=1


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 1, 2010)

Heavy Rain has mandatory install of around 5 GB

*gamer.blorge.com/2010/01/31/hefty-hdd-install-for-ps3-heavy-rain/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2010)

it is obvious with any PS3 game. Installation is mandat these days. But the god of war back cover says it require only 5MB of hard disk space.Recently bayonetta camup with something similar but it was not a success. We have to see how the god of war 3 works out without a installation.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 1, 2010)

But bayonetta did came with a patch to install the game on PS3


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea.. only after receiving tons of complaints. And the interesting thing is.. Sega didn't released a patch for it, Sony did.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 2, 2010)

Strange code in pc version of ME

[SFXGame.BioSFHandler_CharacterR? Ecord2] 
m_nMaxRenegade = 1900 
m_nMaxParagon = 1957 
m_srXPFormat = 340,881 
m_srSpendTalentPointsMessageXBox? = 348,754 
m_srParagonRenegadeMessageXBox = 3? 48,755 
m_srSpendTalentPointsMessagePC = 3? 48,753 
m_srParagonRenegadeMessagePC = 348? 755 
*m_srSpendTalentPointsMessagePS3 =? 348,755 
m_srParagonRenegadeMessagePS3 = 15? 3007*

Many people are going gaga over it. That ME is going to release on PS3.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

@dinjo: Awesome man! Ye'r great. Keep 'em comin'. Can't wait for it! I *MUST* Speed Dial inCrysis. EA, ye'r my...


----------



## Moon_Raven (Feb 2, 2010)

*Hi guys, two really useful stuff I found

Indian Game Release Dates-February*

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/dantes-death-edition.jpg


> After an action-packed beginning to the year with January seeing some mega game releases in the form of Bayonetta and Darksiders. The second month of the year promises to continue the influx of great games with a many exciting title lined up for release.


*“Games: The Shop” opens for business*

Read it here - *www.gamersmint.com/?p=1828

*“Games: The Shop” opens for business*





> Under the brand name “*Games: The Shop*”, _Game Shop Retail Pvt. Ltd_. has opened its first specialist video game store. Even as a division of* E-Xpress*, one of India’s leading game distributors, it houses games from all distributors, and across all platforms. It’s located at R-City Mall, Ghatkopar, Mumbai.


Check out the full article over here - *www.gamersmint.com/?p=1845


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 2, 2010)

BioShock 2 buyers on Steam get 10% off and BioShock 1 for free

If you're planning on picking up the PC version of BioShock 2, you might want to consider pre-purchasing the game on Steam, as the game is selling for $45, with a free copy of the original BioShock as a bonus!

BioShock 2 is due out in exactly three weeks, and Valve has passed along word of what will probably be the best deal possible for the PC version of the game--especially if you haven't introduced yourself to the series yet. Customers who pre-purchase BioShock 2 on Steam will not only save five bucks off the retail price, but their $45 purchase will also grant them a copy of the original BioShock right now, giving the player plenty of time to run through Rapture for the first time. 

Steam users who already own BioShock also have reason to pick up the sequel besides the lower price, as they will be able to send the extra version to a friend. If you're feeling extra-charitable, Steam also offers a "Four Pack" deal that gives you four copies 
of BioShock 2 and four bonus copies of the original for $135.

Read more on STEAM

I don't think it will be much of a useful thing for Indian gamers as we are getting Bioshock for just 699 bucks.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 4, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction Release Date Announced


*www.vg247.com/2010/02/04/splinter-cell-conviction-release-date-set-in-stone/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 4, 2010)

^Super, Ubi! I got a blazin'-awesome summer hols.! Gotta wake at 5 everyday and play the sh*t outta ACII, SPCell and PoP: TFS. Erm...AvP too! Awesome!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 4, 2010)

So i have to wake at 4 as i have Heavy Rain and God of War 3


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 4, 2010)

come on.. God of war and Heavy Rain will not last atleast for 30 combined hours 

same with nvidia's ACII, Splinter Cell,POP, AVP each game will not be more than 15 hours


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 4, 2010)

^
LOL, I'm more desperate for Heavy Rain than you are.  It's just that I'm not expressing it with a bunch of exclamation marks like nvidiageek. When is the demo coming out?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 4, 2010)

^The hell said not to express your feelings? The Forum is for expressin' & don't tell me not to express like a lunatic, like me.  10+ hrs. just for ACII, SPCell - 13+ hrs., BC2 - 13+ hrs., AvP 10+ hrs., PoP: TFS - 9+ hrs. (?), Mafia II - 18+ hrs. I guess. 

@dinjo: Summer hols. for ye too? I wish I had a PS3 so that I could challenge you to U2. Eh!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 4, 2010)

Dude, 
I'm a working professional no holidays for me.

BTW
No Splinter cell conviction demo

*www.vg247.com/2010/02/04/no-conviction-demo-planned-right-now-says-ubisoft/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 4, 2010)

Same was the talk for many games. Dark Void was the recent example. It is a trick to increase Pre orders. The demo will be released before 2-3 days of games release or adjacent to the release,IMO.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 4, 2010)

I think I've come to just the way I was for Ubi games, playin' demos from DIGIT's DVDs . Darn Ubi's DRM!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 4, 2010)

@nvidia, I remember you playing AC for ages


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 4, 2010)

Heavy rain demo is out on 11th feb


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 4, 2010)

Fallout: New Vegas Teaser Trailer & Release Date Window Revealed

Bethesda has just announced that Fallout: New Vegas will be releasing on the PlayStation 3 (also on Xbox 360 and PC) this fall. A teaser trailer to raise excitement has also been released.

Fallout: New Vegas Teaser Trailer | GameTrailers.com

New Metro 2033 Xbox 360 Gameplay Footage

Metro 2033 X360 Gameplay

Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2010)

This metro 2033 is the new STALKER  

Awesome !!!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 5, 2010)

*Get Heavy Rain Demo Early*


*www.vg247.com/2010/02/05/crack-heavy-rain-challenge-get-demo-early/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 6, 2010)

Microsoft Shutting Down Original Xbox Live Servers



> Whether you’re still playing games on that enormous black box or playing old titles on the 360, come April 15 you’re no longer going to be able to do so online.
> 
> Microsoft’s first step is disabling subscription auto-renewal for those playing on Live via the original Xbox. We assume this means that if you're playing Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory on the 360 rather than the original Xbox, you will still have your subscription renewed.
> 
> ...



-The game Informer.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 8, 2010)

ESRB Reveals WWII Mission in Battlefield: Bad Company 2

The ESRB has a lot of history leaking game announcements by giving a game a rating before it's officially announced, but it looks like they've moved into the more specialized subject of leaking game content. In their expanded rating description of Battlefield: Bad Company 2, they let slip that the game evidently begins in World War II. 

"In single-player mode, players conduct missions on an unnamed Japanese island during World War II and then move into the modern day through jungles, deserts, and snowy terrain," the description explains.

Source: Kotaku


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 9, 2010)

DeadSpace 2 Console Exclusive

News here

*www.vg247.com/2010/02/08/dead-space-2-console-only-says-ea-q3-release/

Read the report

*investor.ea.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=443622


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 9, 2010)

^Awesome, EA! I knew C2 would be released in Dec., can't believe that new MoH [which is lookin' badass!] will be released this year, that too in July-Sept. period. Great! I can't express my feelings. I'm done.


----------



## Moon_Raven (Feb 9, 2010)

*indianauteur.com/gamersmint/wp-content/themes/wp-comfy/scripts/phpThumb/phpThumb.php?src=/gamersmint/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/thumb_dantes_inferno_tr.jpg&w=275&h=160&zc=T&q=95
*Gamersmint Review: Dante’s Inferno

*


> Dante’s Inferno can be called the ******* love child of an innocuous poet and a vicious God slayer since it seems to draw its inspiration from the divine works of _Dante Alighieri _and its gameplay from the heavens shattering journey of the *God of War* – _Kratos _- on his vengeful journey against _Ares_ and _Zeus_. But does it manage to emerge greater than the sum of its parts or fall flat into the deep abyss of Hell itself?


*Ubisoft: Big Announcement on Xbox LIVE*



> Late last week, Ubisoft teased a “BIG” reveal to come this week. I speculated it has something to do with Microsoft’s X10 event being held on Thursday, and with a new tweet from Ubisoft community developer Kimi Matsuzaki, it looks like my speculations may be correct.


----------



## official (Feb 9, 2010)

ELECTRONIC ARTS FISCAL YEAR 2010/11 RELEASE SCHEDULE
'TBA'- To Be Named.
"""THIS YEAR"""
FYQ1 (April 1-June 30, 2010)
2010 FIFA World Cup South Africa (consoles, handhelds)
Need for Speed World (PC)
Skate 3 (consoles)
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 11 (consoles, handhelds)

FYQ2 (July 1-September 30, 2010)
APB (PC)
EA Sports FIFA Online (PC)
FIFA 11 (consoles, handhelds, PC)
Madden NFL 11 (consoles, handhelds)
Medal of Honor (final title TBA - consoles, handhelds, PC)
Monopoly Title TBA (consoles)
MySims Title TBA (consoles, handhelds)
NCAA Football 11 (consoles, handhelds)


FYQ3 (October 1-December 31, 2010)
"TBA" (consoles, handhelds, PC)
Crysis 2 (consoles, PC)
DTC Game For Console Online (consoles)
EA SPORTS Active Title 1 TBA (consoles)
EA SPORTS Active Title 2 TBA (consoles)
EA SPORTS MMA (consoles, handhelds)
FIFA Manager 11 (PC)
Harry Potter Title TBA (consoles, handhelds, PC)
Hasbro Family Game Night Title TBA (consoles)
Hasbro Littlest Pet Shop Title TBA (handhelds)
NBA Jam (Wii)
NBA LIVE 11 (consoles, handhelds)
Need For Speed Title TBA (consoles, handhelds, PC)
The Sims 3 on Console Title TBA (consoles, handhelds)

"""NEXT YEAR"""
FYQ4 (January 1-March 31, 2011)
Action Title TBA ("full game download" for consoles)
Dead Space 2 (consoles, handhelds)
Dragon Age Title TBA (consoles, handhelds, PC)
Fighting Title TBA (consoles)
Hasbro Title TBA (consoles)
Need For Speed Title TBA (consoles, PC)
New Sims Title TBA (PC)
Shooter from Epic TBA (consoles, PC)
Spore Title TBA (consoles, PC)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 9, 2010)

These are the games I'm lookin' forward to buy. The most important thing in my life! EA, ye'r my God.  



official said:


> ELECTRONIC ARTS FISCAL YEAR 2010/11 RELEASE SCHEDULE
> 'TBA'- To Be Named.
> """THIS YEAR"""
> FYQ1 (April 1-June 30, 2010)
> ...




---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

Ghost Recon: Future Soldier confirmed for PC, PS3 and Xbox 360

The Lost Gamer writes "Following confusion earlier when the released PR made no mention of Sony's current console, Kimi Matsuzaki, Senior Community Developer for Ubisoft, has confirmed that Ghost Recon: Future Soldier is heading for PC, Playstation 3 and Xbox 360."

More here.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 9, 2010)

Ghost Recon: Future Soldier confirmed for PC, PS3 and Xbox 360

The Lost Gamer writes "Following confusion earlier when the released PR made no mention of Sony's current console, Kimi Matsuzaki, Senior Community Developer for Ubisoft, has confirmed that Ghost Recon: Future Soldier is heading for PC, Playstation 3 and Xbox 360."

More here.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 10, 2010)

Australian Pirate Sued for $ 1.5 Million For uploading New Super Mario Bros. Wii

An Australian software pirate caught illegally copying and uploading to the internet game files of New Super Mario Bros. Wii must now pay Nintendo a sum of $1.5 million dollars. 


A Federal Court settlement against the individual have resulted in a fine to compensate Nintendo for the loss of sales revenue. New Super Mario Bros. Wii was first made available to illegally download worldwide on November 9, 2009, a week before the title hit retail in Australia. The copying and distributing of software without permission breaches the Copyright Act under Australian law. 

The individual was caught soon after the files were uploaded by way of internet tracking software. 

Upon the game being uploaded to the Internet, Nintendo was able to employ the use of sophisticated technological forensics to identify the individual responsible for illegally copying the file and making it available for further distribution. On 23 November, 2009, Nintendo obtained a Federal Court search order in respect of the individual's residential premises. This led to the seizure of property from those premises in order to gain further evidence against the individual.

- ign.com


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 10, 2010)

E3 2010 exhibition list announced

E3 announced the official exhibitions list that will be staged in E3 in this June.

*www.e3expo.com/exhibitors/92/exhibitor-list/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 11, 2010)

IGN Heavy Rain Review

IGN released review of Heavy Rain. Heavy Rain managed to pull 9.0 from the hands of IGN. Follow the below link to read the review.

*ps3.ign.com/articles/106/1067755p1.html


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 12, 2010)

Alan Wake Launch confirmed

*www.vg247.com/2010/02/11/alan-wake-confirmed-for-may-18-launch/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 12, 2010)

^ Finally, It got a release date.

We can't ask them more than sticking to it's release date 

There are many desperate X360 players to get hands on it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 12, 2010)

^Only X360? Or PC, like GTA IV? And don't tell me GTA IV was "not only X360 but PS3 too".

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------

Crysis 2 New Screens Directly From PS3, Built To Take Full Advantage Of The Console

*m2.n4g.com/8/News/474000/474283_1_hs.jpg

GT: Yesterday, we brought you some new Crysis 2 scans directly from PlayStation: The Official Magazine, but while reading the Editor-In-Chief, Gary Steinman's letter to the mag's fans, some very big and important details released.

GamesThirst.com

Oh! My! God! I'm goin' crazy!
______________________________________

OK, vamsi. For you. 

The Brand New Alan Wake Trailer

Alan Wake X10 Trailer
______________________________________

1UP: Splinter Cell Conviction's First 20 Minutes

Splinter Cell: Conviction First 20 Minutes

Awesomely juicy!!


----------



## Moon_Raven (Feb 12, 2010)

*X10 Event Roundup*



> The recently concluded X10 event at San Francisco was better than expected. Microsoft managed to provide gamers with a lot of new bits of information; fans had been looking forward to see. Alan Wake got a release date aswell as a new bundle, Dead Rising 2 and Halo Reach beta saw their release window announced. Fable III got its first ever reveals. Splinter Cell Conviction saw pretty much everything about it covered. In total, the event was a success and it had something for all Xbox360 fans.



*Read full coverage here* - *www.gamersmint.com/?p=2046

*X10-New Splinter Cell Conviction, Alan Wake and Fable 3 screens will freak you out*

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/14.jpg


> Microsoft’s recently concluded event, X10, saw a lot of reveals regarding a host of 360-exclusives. What it also had, was some delicious looking new screenshots from a number of games. Out of those, we picked out the best ones from Alan Wake, Splinter Cell:Conviction and Fable 3. So without any further ado, here they are.



Watch the screenshots over here - *www.gamersmint.com/?p=2026


----------



## Achuth (Feb 12, 2010)

Moon_Raven said:


> *X10 Event Roundup*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





whoaa was waitin soo long for tha game.....hahahahaha


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 12, 2010)

^Whoa!! Another game from *Ubi* which'll blow my a$$ off! Can't wait, I could've gotten it next week, know what I mean?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 12, 2010)

@nvidiageek, It will be on PC. But.. no one knows the release date for PC. Many be it will come at the fall of this year.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 12, 2010)

^Oh, you ain't tellin' me they're gonna make me smile at fall this year. I hope not.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 12, 2010)

Alan Wake confirm for PC


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2010)

When is it coming out? I'll buy the original copy! Been waiting for this game forever.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 12, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Oh, you ain't tellin' me they're gonna make me smile at fall this year. I hope not.



Of course I am. MS is not stupid enough to mess with it's console's greatly awaited game by releasing it simultaneously with PC.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 12, 2010)

^Goddarn it! So, SPCell with Crysis 2, eh? Smells *real* good!

Dinjo, what do you say to this, huh?

Microsoft: Alan Wake will no longer be coming to the PC

It was previously thought that the PC version of Alan Wake would be worked on after the release of its Xbox 360 version in May, but Microsoft has shattered hopes by confirming to Strategy Informer that Alan Wake will no longer be coming to PC.

StrategyInformer.com


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 13, 2010)

^^ It will come to PC 100%. These statements are given so more and more people buy this game on 360 and not wait for the PC. MS does not want to miss huge chunk of royalties for a game releasing it on PC simultaneously.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 13, 2010)

BELOW

*www.vg247.com/2010/02/12/alan-wake-for-pc-canned-confirms-microsoft/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 13, 2010)

'PS3 is 100% hacked',they say

Iphone hacker.. draw the gamer's attention once again by this blog post..

Click Here.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 13, 2010)

Fu*k go away Slim


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

^Hey where's his homebrew?


---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------

If i ever get that guy on the street he will get it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 13, 2010)

Sony will do anything they can do crack the hack. Coz.. the only major income SCE is receiving is through the title sales. poor Sony is still loosing 36$ for every PS3.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 14, 2010)

*Hitman 5 set for 2010 release along side Hitman movie sequel*



> "I can tell you that there is no way we will be basing a storyline for a new Hitman game on the story in a licensed movie," a IO Interactive community manager said in a statement to Kotaku. "That's just not how we work so you shouldn't be concerned about that."



*www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2009/06/29/hitman-5-set-for-2010-release/1

Fantastic news for me. I have been waiting for both Kane and Lynch and Hitman sequel, but I never thought Hitman would release this year. Good job IO Interactive.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 14, 2010)

^Thats superb news. I was wondering when a new Hitman game is gonna release.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 15, 2010)

Arc Support for Heavy Rain

*www.vg247.com/2010/02/15/cage-hints-at-arc-support-for-heavy-rain-announcement-in-the-coming-weeks/

Five thing you will never forget about Crysis 2

*www.vg247.com/2010/02/15/crysis-2-will-have-five-big-things-you’ll-remember-forever-says-crytek/


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 15, 2010)

how is this game -Call_Of_Duty_World_At_War_USA_Wii


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 16, 2010)

Windows Mobile 7 gets windows live

Today at Barcelona's Mobile World Congress show, Microsoft announced that it is set to bring Xbox Live to the Windows Phone 7 Series operating system. This means that Xbox Live account holders will be able to view their friends lists, gamerscore, and avatars using compatible mobile devices, as well as download games to play online. 

As outlined in Bill Gates' "Live anywhere" speech at E3 2006, games developed for Windows Phone 7 Series devices can support achievements and multiplayer gameplay, allowing Windows Phone 7, Xbox 360 and PC users to compete against each other. Microsoft is enforcing a minimum specification for new devices built on the platform, indicating that they will sport accelerometers and high-resolution, four-point multi-touch screens.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 16, 2010)

Sony answers PS3 hacker.. with new patent

First of all if you are the guy who likes reading entire thingy.. Go a head.. This patent is like 6 pages. Read on.. and have fun 

Link to full patent

For the people on the lighter side.. Read this snippet....



> NOTE: Krazzy Jargons a Head. Open wikipedia to feel right at home.
> 
> A method, system, and computer-usable medium are disclosed for controlling unauthorized access to encrypted application program code. Predetermined program code is encrypted with a first key. The hash value of an application verification certificate associated with a second key is calculated by performing a one-way hash function. Binding operations are then performed with the first key and the calculated hash value to generate a third key, which is a binding key. The binding key is encrypted with a fourth key to generate an encrypted binding key, which is then embedded in the application. The application is digitally signed with a fifth key to generate an encrypted and signed program code image. To decrypt the encrypted program code, the application verification key certificate is verified and in turn is used to verify the authenticity of the encrypted and signed program code image. The encrypted binding key is then decrypted with a sixth key to extract the binding key. The hash value of the application verification certificate associated with the second key is then calculated and used with the extracted binding key to extract the first key. The extracted first key is then used to decrypt the encrypted application code.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok.. this is embarrassing. I am Running negative on my BW. So, I am hardly making it to online.. So, I will not be peeping around websites for the info...I would feel Very happy. If any one takes Care of this.

Oh.. I exceeded 1GB bandwidth this month. Charges are Rs.0.80 per additional MB. I think you guys can understand my problem.


----------



## asingh (Feb 18, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Goddarn it! So, SPCell with Crysis 2, eh? Smells *real* good!
> 
> Dinjo, what do you say to this, huh?
> 
> ...



Do not worry. It will come to PC. Its purely speculative. Chill man...!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 18, 2010)

Alan Wake starting moments 

*www.vg247.com/2010/02/18/alan-wakes-opening-moments-released/


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2010)

asigh said:


> Do not worry. It will come to PC. Its purely speculative. Chill man...!


If it ever comes out at all, that is.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 18, 2010)

^instead of alan wake they should release halo 3.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2010)

quan chi said:


> ^instead of alan wake they should release halo 3.


And mix halo ODST as a DLC with that too.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 19, 2010)

Just Cause 2 System Requirements Announced 

NO WINDOWS XP SUPPORT

*forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=100426


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 19, 2010)

Just cause does not have co op multiplayer, sad.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2010)

Winners of AIAS 13th annual awards



> Game of the Year:
> 
> Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
> 
> ...



Uncharted 2 ruled the show with 10 AIAS awards. Where MW2, the most anticipated game of all time, only managed to bag 2 awards. Games like Batman:Arkham Asylum, Brutal Legend, Scribblenuts, Dragon age: Origins kept their honor by winning awards in their distinct categories.


----------



## prat (Feb 20, 2010)

*www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=235596

Ubisoft require that all of their games  need an always on internet connection, as part of a new DRM and online  services platform. We put your questions about their always-online DRM  to Ubisoft in a phone interview last night. Their answers are below the  link.

*What's the problem this DRM is  trying to address? *
 Ubi are increasingly concerned about piracy  on the PC. "It's a huge problem - you know it, I know it, other people  know it. It really is a very important issue that all serious companies  need to address," says their spokesperson. But they also believe that  their online services will make PC gaming better. "The real idea is that  if you offer a game that is better when you buy it, then people will  actually buy it. We wouldn't have built it if we thought that it was  really going to piss off our customers." 

*So  what's in it for gamers?*
 Ubi say there are three advantages to  their online services. The first: you don't need a disc. The second:  that you can install the game on as many PCs as you like, as many times  as you like. And the third: the automatic uploading of savegames to  Ubisoft's servers. 

*Do Ubisoft understand that we don't want  to be permanently online?*
 They've spotted the outcry, yes. "We  know that requiring a permanent online connection is not a happy point  for a lot of PC gamers, but it is necessary for the system to work. 

*Which  PC games will require an always on internet connection? *
 All  announced Ubisoft PC games will include the online services, whether  sold online, or from brick and mortar stores. That includes Splinter  Cell, Silent Hunter 5, Assassin's Creed 2, Prince of Persia and the  newly announced Ghost Recon. "It's hard for us to say, yes, from now  until the day that we all die all of our games are going to include  this," says their spokesperson, "but most will." 

*If my  internet connection goes down during play, will I lose my progress?*
 That depends on the way the systems have been implemented. The two  examples we have now, Assassin's Creed 2 and Settlers VII, show  differing implementations. In Assassin's Creed, if your connection cuts  out, you'll be taken back to the last checkpoint. "With Settlers, your  game will resume exactly where you left off," says Ubisoft's  spokesperson.

*How will I know what I'll lose?*
 "You'll  have to wait for the reviews, and to hear what your peers are saying." 

*What  happens if Ubisoft take the DRM servers offline for maintenance, or  suffer a technical breakdown? *
 In the case of a server failure  their games will be taken offline, and you'll be unable to play them.  "The idea is to avoid that point as much as possible, but we have been  clear from the beginning that the game does need an internet connection  for you to play. So if it goes down for real for a little while, then  yeah, you can't play.  "

*Are Ubisoft trying to  kill PC gaming? *
 One theory states that piracy is such a problem  on PC that they'd prefer to move their customers to the Xbox or PS3.  Their spokesperson disagrees. "No, we're not trying to kill the PC  market. Are we frustrated by the PC market? I think everyone is. In the  end it all comes back to one single truth: piracy is a big, huge, hairy  problem. It's a market that suffered a lot because of piracy, and we're  all just trying to figure out what we think is the best way to deal with  it." 

*Do Ubi believe this DRM is unhackable? *
 They  accept that it's all DRM's fate to be eventually hacked, explaining that  internally, they've already talked of a timescale for how long their  games will be protected by it. But, they believe that it's secure enough  for them. "We wouldn't do it if we didn't believe in it. The guys who  designed it believe in it. Do we think that it's the one system that God  has sent onto earth that will never be cracked by anybody ever? We  can't guarantee that, but we believe in it.  " 

*Does this mean  that Ubi are dissatisfied with other online rights management platforms  like Steam?*
 There's a hint of that, although Ubi are keen to  praise Valve's online platform. "We think what Steam has done is  amazingly valid, but aren't Steam games cracked amazingly fast? It's not  a question of dissatisfaction, it's a question of 'we've got another  idea, another way of implementing it, and we're going for it'."

*What  happens when it becomes economically inefficient to run the servers for  these games? Will Ubisoft take the servers down? And will that mean we  can't play the games we bought? *

 The first  point Ubi makes is that they intend for the servers to stay up. "Say in 5  years someone who bought Assassin's Creed 2 wants to go back and play  it, the hope is, the plan is that we'll be on Assassin's Creed, I dunno,  3, 4, 5, and the servers will still be there to serve those new games,"  explains their spokesperson. "They'll also be able to serve the old  games." But Ubisoft have the ability to patch the DRM out of their  games. "If for some reason, and this is not in the plan, but if for some  reason all of the servers someday go away, then we can release a patch  so that the game can be played in single-player without an online  connection. But that's if all of the servers are gone."

*Will  Ubi make a firm commitment to removing the DRM if the servers are to be  taken offline? *

 We'll paste the straight transcript here:

   PCG: What I think a lot of us would really like is a firm commitment  that you understand our worries that the servers are going to go down  and suddenly we've just got some trash data on our hard drives that  we've paid for.  

 Ubisoft: The system is made by guys who love  PC games. They play PC games, they are your friends.  

 PCG: So  you can commit to saying that those systems will be patched out?

   Ubisoft: That's the plan.

   PCG: It's the plan, or it's  definitely going to happen?

   Ubisoft: That's written into the  goal of the overall plan of the thing. But we don't plan on shutting  down the servers, we really don't."

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

Ubisoft wants its paying customer to do this.
*i50.tinypic.com/14y8v1x.jpg
Will you pay or ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 20, 2010)

prat said:


> Will you pay or ?


If they want to kill PC piracy then they would have to do better than that. Lot's have tried and failed. In the end, it's the legit gamers who would really suffer. Looks like Ubisoft have just dug their own grave, might as well ask them to sleep in it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

^that pic is funny. Good luck with your new "Anti-Piracy" method UbiSoft.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2010)

It reminds me EA's SPORE. They have implemented a new DRM system thinking that it will be revolutionary. But bagged a tonne of complaints from legitimate buys.


----------



## prat (Feb 21, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It reminds me EA's SPORE. They have implemented a new DRM system thinking that it will be revolutionary. But bagged a tonne of complaints from legitimate buys.



This DRM is much worse.I was planing to buy Splinter cell conviction but it looks like Battlefield BC2 will get my money.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 22, 2010)

GOW III to use 35 GB of BluRay


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 22, 2010)

So, we, *I* still can control Eth-zio.  Darn! Ubi [or e-Xpress in India, eh?] make it Rs. 699 like BioShock 2 and I'll get it and support ye'r new Phucin' sh*tty DRM.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 22, 2010)

You Buy PC Games , thats a news.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 22, 2010)

> GOW III to use 35 GB of BluRay


I would like to see a homebrew of this one to see the ps3 hacker's look on his face. What a waste!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 22, 2010)

40 GB as we are on PAL version.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 23, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:
			
		

> You Buy PC Games , thats a news.



You're new then.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 23, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> I would like to see a homebrew of this one to see the ps3 hacker's look on his face. What a waste!



I think they will find a way to boot it up from a external HDD or something like that.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 26, 2010)

Forget Playing Metro 2033

Minimum:
Dual core CPU (any Core 2 Duo or better will do)
DirectX 9, Shader Model 3 compliant graphics cards (GeForce 8800, GeForce GT220 and above)
1GB RAM

Recommended:
Any Quad Core or 3.0+ GHz Dual Core CPU
DirectX 10 compliant graphics card (GeForce GTX 260 and above)
2GB RAM

Optimum:
Core i7 CPU
NVIDIA DirectX 11 compliant graphics card (GeForce GTX 480 and 470)
As much RAM as possible (8GB+)
Fast HDD or SSD


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 26, 2010)

Thats a very heavy requirement. I have Core2Q6600 but i dont have GeForce 8600.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 26, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Forget Playing Metro 2033
> 
> Minimum:
> Dual core CPU (any Core 2 Duo or better will do)
> ...



I suppose, these requirements are definition for insanity


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Forget Playing Metro 2033
> 
> Minimum:
> Dual core CPU (any Core 2 Duo or better will do)
> ...


Well something tells me thats recommended for playing @ 1920x1080 or higher along with 2x/4x aa, I think anyone can play it @ 1440x900+(no aa) and in DX9 mode with a 8800GT. If that's truly the requirements then the X360 can't simply run it.

BTW- 8GB ram, that's total crap.

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------

*Borderlands: The Secret Armory of General Knoxx Released for PC and PS3 and X360*

2K Games and Gearbox Software have announced that The Secret Armory of General Knoxx, a new Borderlands DLC (downloadable content), is now available for PC, X360 and PS3. Borderlands: The Secret Armory of General Knoxx includes brutal, never-before-seen enemies in a huge new environment complete with tons of brand new missions. You will be able to get guns to give you the firepower you wiill need as you discover entirely new weapons and items.


----------



## Moon_Raven (Feb 27, 2010)

*Game4u Gaming Store opens shop in Mumbai*


*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/DSC04140.jpg



> But, the times are changing at a rapid pace and _Milestone Games Pvt. Ltd_(one of the India’s biggest game distributors) have unveiled their first gaming store-*Game4u*. Located at _Oshiwara in Mega Mall_. Game4u gaming store is India’s first full-fledged one-stop gaming store and aims to bring all the latest gaming offerings to the consumer in the quickest possible time. The store offers gamers with a bevy of choices, covering both gaming hardware and software across all gaming platforms(_PC,Ps3,Xbox360,DS and PSP_). The store is backed by a group of well-trained and knowledgeable staff which will assist gamers in choosing their desired products without any hassles.


*Get Peggle Nights for Free(PC and Mac versions)*

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/offer1-copy-copy.jpg



> I just visited the PopCap games website and a pleasant surprise awaited me. Popcap games is offering you a free cope of _Peggle Night_ for both the PC and Mac. Its one of the best puzzle games around and getting a chance to play it for free is something you should not miss!


*Gamersmint Review: Napoleon: Total War*

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/17.jpg


> That’s the deal with Napoleon: Total War. It’s a well-polished, solid effort with quite a few improvements that I’ll get to in due course, but these praises somehow ring hollow for this game. The reason – it’s not a giant leap. Now, don’t get me wrong, nobody expected this particular title to redefine the RTS genre, or even the tried and tested formula of the series. However, no one can be blamed for expecting a little more, something they won’t be getting from this game.


*PS- Click on the links to read full story*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 27, 2010)

*“Unmissable” Just Cause 2 Demo Coming March 4*



> Hunt down and assassinate one of the game’s 50 military colonels; devastate military bases, bio fuel chambers, government infrastructure and more; hijack tuk tuks, military 4×4s, armoured vehicles, mopeds, helicopter gunships, light aircraft, mini vans and numerous other military and civilian vehicles; freefall from desert outcrops or from burning planes at 20,000 feet; and unlock one full, multi-stage mission, traversing the mountains to a heavily fortified government radar station and ending in an unforgettable desert car chase.



Link: *www.gametrailers.com/news/-unmissable-just-cause/1863#comments_top

BTW it will be on all platforms.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2010)

Talibans used Playstation controller as detonator 

This news was aired in Fox News...

[youtube]oIbqUhqC-zE[/youtube]


----------



## shac (Mar 1, 2010)

[/COLOR]ummmmm i dont know whether this has been reported or not but here goes:

*Starcraft 2 goes on closed beta *
17th February, 2010



> Oh happy day, folks! Many people, including staff of this site, have begun downloading the StarCraft II beta client.  It appears emails are being distributed in waves.  We aren't sure if they are all fansite recommendations, BlizzCon keys, or opt-ins.  But rest assured that the first tide of StarCraft II beta has BEGUN!





> An official mini-website for the StarCraft II beta has popped up today. It includes easy buttons for beta testers to read the latest patch notes, submit bugs, find the forums, and submit feedback and complete surveys.  This should help make the beta very productive for Blizzard.  Remember, testers, this isn't just about you having fun


taken from sclegacy.com

The 1st part of the three part game STarcraft 2: Wings of liberty, is set to release this coming summer. Head over to SClegacy.com for more news and replays.


PS: I need a little help. This is my 5th post here in the forums but the post count is still at zero and i cant make new topics eventhough i have validated the account via email. Solutions to this will be helpful.


PS2: weird things going on. When i tried to post 1st time, it said i cant post and have to wait for 20 sec before posting. The second time i was successful only to find that the forum had already posted my reply the 1st time around eventhough i got a failed post message. HELP!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2010)

GOW 3 new gameplay video

Go watch it before some one pulls it off....

[youtube]JRCSvgnQGwM[/youtube]

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------

Splintercell Conviction X360 Bundle

*www.1up.com/media/03/7/9/4/lg/979.jpg



> Last month, Ars Technica reported on two upcoming bundles for the Xbox 360: Final Fantasy XIII, and Splinter Cell Conviction. The FFXIII bundle was confirmed almost instantly, and today Ubisoft has officially announced the Splinter Cell bundle. Its specs match up with the prior rumors. The console is a black, 250 GB model, and includes the game with two black wireless controllers for $399.
> 
> The bundle is set to hit the same day as the game, on April 13. The 360 sales numbers tend to experience a slight bump on months that it's bundled with the release of an anticipated game. Between the release of Final Fantasy XIII this month and Splinter Cell in April, the console will likely show fairly strong numbers for the next few months of NPD data.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2010)

Activision Announces New Call of Duty Title



> Activision has announced Sledgehammer Games, a newly formed studio led by former Visceral Games executives Glen A. Schofield and Michael Condrey, will develop a new Call of Duty title that will "extend the franchise into the action-adventure genre."
> 
> The publisher also confirmed it will release another Call of Duty title in 2011, but it's unclear as of now if this is the same title Sledgehammer is currently developing. This leaves the door open for another studio, possibly Infinity Ward, to develop the 2011 title. We've asked Activision for clarification.
> 
> ...



- IGN


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 4, 2010)

*Mafia 2 has been delayed again to 4th Quarter.Red Dead Redemption delayed to 18th May*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2010)

@vamsi: I'm lookin' forward to it. CoD made me a gamin' maniac, so I ain't gonna miss a game in that franchise and NFS. 

Ubisoft's New DRM Cracked in Under 24 Hours

Ubisoft's master plan has collapsed in under 24 hours, as infamous cracker group SKIDROW has tackled the new DRM and rendered it useless, meaning the only people now suffering with this ridiculous DRM are legitimate owners.

More info here.

 OMG Ubi! Hah!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 4, 2010)

Its only done for Silent Hunter 5 , AC II is still pending


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2010)

^In a day or two, there will be. Hold your horses. Err..it's me, right? I'm the one who should be actin' like you, no offense.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm getting the legit copy if it arrives my tomorrow game4u might get it early.
I'm even more excited with AC II than Heavy Rain which i'm currently playing


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2010)

^What the *hell!?* More excited than me!? Can't believe mah eyes! Thank you for the company, man.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 4, 2010)

You can't beat me in excitement for AC II, no way


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> I'm even more excited with AC II than Heavy Rain which i'm currently playing


You gotta be kidding me. Well then I think I'll buy the PS3 now and you pass on Heavy Rain to me. BTW do you still have InFamous? PM me your number. I was thinking of paying Croma a visit right now. If I carry my debit card, then I'm surely going to be stripped off 20k today. Wish me luck.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 4, 2010)

Bad luck , i sold off my infamous copy at IVG last week.I currently have MGS4 , Fight Night Round 4 and Heavy Rain (rental copy) , you can take my copy of MGS4 play and give it back to me.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 4, 2010)

I need PS3 to play only 2 games, Uncharted 2 and Heavy rain  .


----------



## Moon_Raven (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi guys, am back with more reviews and news. Don' forget to check out the Indian Game Releases Schedule for March!


*Review: Star Ocean: The Last Hope –International*

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/45.jpg



> For a JRPG starved PS3 gamer like me, the announcement of an International edition of Star Ocean: The Last Hope for the PS3 was a god-send. Previously an XBOX360 exclusive, the game was reported to be suffering from a number of issues that hampered the gamers’ enjoyment – long load times, disc swapping, and terrible voice acting to name a few. The International edition however, comes with the ability to switch over to a Japanese voice track, and was reported to have fixed a lot of the issues that plagued the original. However, a port cannot fix what is fundamentally wrong with the game. So in the end, Star Ocean: The Last Hope –International- is a huge disappointment and quite frankly, it amounts to a painful gaming experience.




*Bioshock 2 Review*

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/bioshock-2.jpg



> So by returning to Rapture in its second outing, 2K Marin nullified the greatest asset of the franchise with a strong sense of déjà vu. Put both the games side by side, and it would be very difficult to tell them apart. In fact many of the assets, such as the HUD, enemy health bars and designs, and even the animations have been directly lifted from the first game.




*Indian Game Release Dates-March 2010*

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Releases.jpg



> March has started and so has the countdown towards the release of possibly the most sought after game this generation, God of War 3. While Kratos is looking to reign supreme this month with his foray into the Playstation 3 on March 19th but make no mistake that he won’t be without some tough competition! BattleField Bad Company 2 releases on the 5th of March and looks set to start off things in style and following it will be Square Enix’s highly popular JRPG Final Fantasy XIII, which will see its arrival on the 9th of this Month.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 6, 2010)

Portal 2 coming out this holiday season

A developer at valve confirmed that PORTAL 2 is under development and will be released during this holiday season. Consoles has not yet been confirmed. But I think that they don't make one for PS3.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 7, 2010)

yup!...no portal 2 for PS3, coz of the bad port of portal 1, valve isnt touching PS3..
btw, i hope they release half life 2 episode 3 with p2..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2010)

Okay, vamsi, you owned me. Rated 5 for this great thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 7, 2010)

**** the launcher not even allows me to register as a user it just hangs


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2010)

New LucasArts PSN Home Avatars Now Available

here is the list of available new avatars and avatar modifiers

Star Wars The Force Unleashed 
Apprentice Outfit 
Dark Lord's Armor 
Juno Eclipse Outift 
Felucian Potted Plant 
Jedi Temple Statue (Three Types) 
Black Lightsaber 

Star Wars The Clone Wars: Republic Heroes 
Clone Trooper Helmet 
Clone Trooper Armor 
Clone Trooper Shirt 
Republic Symbol Shirt 
Republic Symbol Baseball Cap 
Yoda Shirt 
Anakin Poster 
Yoda Poster 
Rex Clone Helmet Pedestal 
Cody Clone Helmet Pedestal 
Gree Clone Helmet Pedestal 

Indiana Jones 
Mutt Williams Costume 
Russian Soldier Costume 
Raiders of the Lost Ark Fertility Idol 
Crystal Skull

-IGN.com

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

 RDR delayed.. MP3, Cvilization 5, Mafia 2, L.A. Noire confirmed

Take 2 announced that Rockstar’s spaghetti western epic Red Dead Redemption has been delayed until May 18. The game had been originally planned for an April 27 ship date.

In better news, the company did confirm that four high profile titles, Rockstar’s Max Payne 3 and L.A. Noire, Sid Meier’s Civilization 5, and 2K Czech’s Mafia II are on schedule to be released between August 1st and October 31st. Those dates reflect 2K’s upcoming 4th financial quarter. 

-TGI


And BTW, Portal 2 will have Co-OP mode


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 7, 2010)

Confirmed Razor crack for AC II coming tonight


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2010)

^ now.. thats what i call a block buster news.


----------



## prat (Mar 7, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Confirmed Razor crack for AC II coming tonight


Are you talking from this source?

This is the first day that we have been working on Assassin's Creed 2  and in this time we have achieved alot. We have bypassed the Ubisoft  Launcher and you won't have to keep entering the cd key again and again.  Even if you disconnect from the internet, the game will continue. And  about the savegames; The Ubisoft server has only started working on  March 5th. Only then we have been able to find out where the trigger  files go to, their format and other vital information needed to make a  working crack. A crack should be released the 5th, 6th or in the worst  case scenario, the 7th of March


It was posted on some russian site.Don't know if it was posted by Razor himself.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 8, 2010)

Ubisoft DRM servers went down.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2010)

Girl mistakes gun for Wii controller - kills herself

A Tennessee girl, aged 3, accidentally killed herself on Sunday night, according to local police in Wilson County. The incident allegedly occurred after she mistook a gun for a Wii controller.

*allaboutthegames.co.uk/images/screenshots/10318/10318_screenshot1.jpg

Investigators claim that the girl's stepfather had left a semi-automatic weapon on the living room table, and that the child had mistaken it for a Nintendo Wii controller. The child is then said to have fatally shot herself in the abdomen. She was rushed to hospital, but pronounced dead the same night.

No charges have been filed in the case.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2010)

God of War 3 IGN,GameTrailer,Gamespot review

Dudes at IGN gave GOW 3 a solid 9.3 outta 10. 

check the full review

Game Trailers gave 9.2 out of 10

Check the video review

GameSpot gave 9 and Editor's choice award

Check the full review


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2010)

Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands Dev. Dairy 

[youtube]UVz7iPfbGSI[/youtube]


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah GOW 3 , Gamespot has done review this time much earlier to release


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 9, 2010)

PoP's lookin' hot! 

Yeah, dinjo, you bring some groundbreakin' news for me, with Crysis 2 and ACII.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2010)

AC2(PC) Gamespot Review

Ezio managed to score 8/10 in PC.

click here for full review.






---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------

I read some where in the internet that AC2 DRM bypass patch will release at the end of the April by SKIDROW.. till then no AC2 for dwnlders.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys... back after a long time.. dunno even if you people recall who I am. Anyways, I will start contributing right away. About ACII's (r@(k

I know this aint the place to discuss it but I read on T|)Bay that Skidrow is the nearest to cracking the game. They only need to crack the ST-h4 hash now . They are hoping to release it to the sources by tomorrow or day after latest .

And dinjo, according to latest news (real or not, I dunno), Razor has given up working on ACII cracks.

ReLoaded is making a full RIP of the game and said it will take about 2.5 weeks to release it.

Well.. GO SKIDROW!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2010)

New HD content in PSN

Sony today announced that it's the first to deliver HD movies from each of the six major movie studios, including content from 20th Century Fox, Walt Disney Pictures, Paramount Pictures, Sony Pictures Entertainment, Universal Pictures, and Warner Bros. Digital Distribution.

Here are some of the highlights: 
20th Century Fox – “Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian”, “Jennifer’s Body” and “Fantastic Mr. Fox” (coming March 23)
Walt Disney Pictures – Disney Pixar’s “Up,” Jerry Bruckheimer’s “G-Force,” and Disney’s “Earth” 
Paramount Pictures – “Star Trek,” “Paranormal Activity,” and “Zoolander”
Sony Pictures – “This Is It,” “2012,” “District 9,” and “Zombieland” 
Universal – “Inglourious Basterds,” “Couples Retreat,” and “Public Enemies” 
Warner Bros. Digital Distribution – “The Hangover,” “Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince,” and “The Wizard of Oz”

-TGI


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes i did read a news on Razor giving it up i'll buy the original when its available.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2010)

Ahh! Sh*t! Darn! Anyway, I can play Dragon Age and BC2 meanwhile. Ezio, where art thou? I've been askin' you to come for more than 3 Phucin' months! Please, assassino, come to me!! Or I'll be bashed by the members of this forum, know what I mean?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 10, 2010)

have to live with BFBC2 for now till Eziho comes


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2010)

I will play either STALKER or OBLIVION until AC2 crack Makes it's way.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 10, 2010)

Still no Eziho till 17th march in india.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 10, 2010)

Yo people I dunno if it's posted or not but new Fallout (called New Vegas) in production and ready for release in Q4 2010 according to GameSpot. Now that's what I call gaming news! (If it ain't posted yet i.e)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2010)

^No offense, but you are laggin', know what I mean? Sorry. A quick suggestion: go through the pages of "Game You are Currently Addicted to" thread. Please.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 10, 2010)

^Oh sorry.. didnt know it was already posted


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 11, 2010)

OnLive got a release date

One year after it was unveiled at the 2009 Game Developers Conference, OnLive finally has a launch date. Company CEO Steve Perlman announced today at his keynote address at the GamesBeat mini-conference at GDC 2010 that OnLive will go live on June 17. The service will initially be available as an application for the Windows and Mac operating systems, with a micro-console that can be attached directly to HDTVs to arrive later on in the year.

read on...

for the people.. who don't know what OnLive is... check this out


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 11, 2010)

Sony motion controller was named as Playstation Move.It'll be available in three ways: a stand-alone package that comes with one controller for those who already own a PlayStation Eye (which is required to use the controller), a starter kit that comes with the Eye, one controller, and game; and an "ultimate bundle" with a PlayStation 3 console, Eye, controller, and game. Sony said pricing details would be announced later in the year, but they said they were targeting the starter kit to come in under $100. They also likened it to a "virtual console launch," indicating how hard they'll be pushing the controller with marketing at launch.

Sony has annouced an Playstation Move exclusive game named 'Sports Champions'(something similar to Wii Sport). Sony showed off tennis and one-on-one Fighting game with a sword and shield. Other games like SOCOM4, LBP,EyePet will take use of the Move.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 12, 2010)

EA Seemingly Drops Dragon Age 2 Release Date

EA and BioWare are supporting the Dragon Age franchise with ambitious downloadable content plans and even an expansion. On top of that, we may have just discovered the release date for the upcoming sequel. Retail copies of Dragon Age: Origins Awakening arrived at the 1UP offices today, and included in the box was a placard with an intriguing hint (above). The iconic bloody dragon accompanies the date, February 1, 2011. 

*www.1up.com/media/03/7/9/7/lg/243.jpg

As far as release dates go, this one is being dropped much sooner than most, as well as in an unconventional manner. But February 1 falls on a Tuesday next year, the traditional game release day, and an EA conference call already revealed the Dragon Age sequel would be hitting between January and March of 2011. While we'll have to wait for word from EA and BioWare to call it official, this fits comfortably in that range, and so it seems likely as the date for the sequel. Mark your calendars, Dragon Age fans.


- 1up.com


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 12, 2010)

can wait for the new DA2. the first one was totally rocking. in the mean while  DA:A should keep me busy.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 12, 2010)

^I'ma gon get it.

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------

Metro 2033 Review

"You're crouched in a corner clutching your AK-47 with both hands. You're down to your last magazine. Five monsters are trying to get a lock on your scent in the next room and just beyond them a group of Nazis are sitting at their sentry post waiting for movement"

*9/10* [What!?]

Full review here

Lookin' awesome! Another game for mah summer hols.!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 12, 2010)

^Keep it till you die, K? I love it!


----------



## quan chi (Mar 12, 2010)

^please don't take it personally.man its just for fun!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 12, 2010)

God of War 3 Uses less than 50% of PS3 hardware Resources

Snippet from interview of Stig Asmussen(Director of GoW3) by UGDB.COM



> UGDB: With God of War III we saw your studio make use of the real power of the PlayStation 3; do you think that it is possible to go even further with the team’s next title?
> 
> SA: Absolutely, we can do much more with it. I don’t know if we are even close to 50% of PlayStation 3’s power at this point.
> 
> ...



The interview was interesting...It was full of interesting things like..what is happening with his brother and will we ever meet him? What are the parts of God of War III that have been removed due to lack of production time? What is the relation between Sony Santa Monica Studio and Naughty Dog? What is the current state of the God of War movie and who is the best choice to play Kratos? Is it save to say that God of War III outdone Uncharted 2 technologically? How much power did Sony Santa Monica use from the PlayStation 3 for the latest installment in the series?

Read full interview here...


----------



## quan chi (Mar 12, 2010)

never knew about the type of your sense of humour geek.

sorry deleting my post.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 12, 2010)

10TH ANNUAL GAME DEVELOPERS CHOICE AWARDS:

Lifetime Achievement Award
John Carmack, id Software 

Pioneer Award
Gabe Newell, Valve Software 




*Game of the Year*
Assassin's Creed II (Ubisoft Montreal) 
Batman: Arkham Asylum (Rocksteady Studios) 
Demon's Souls (From Software) 
Dragon Age: Origins (BioWare) 
*WINNER: Uncharted 2 (Naughty Dog) *

*Best Game Design*
Assassin's Creed 2 (Ubisoft Montreal) 
*WINNER: Batman: Arkham Asylum (Rocksteady) *
Flower (Thatgamecompany) 
Plants vs. Zombies (PopCap) 
Uncharted 2 (Naughty Dog) 


*Best Handheld Game*
Flight Control (Firemint) 
Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars (Rockstar Leeds/Rockstar North) 
Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks (Nintendo EAD) 
*WINNER: Scribblenauts (5th Cell) *
Spider: The Secret of Bryce Manor (Tiger Style) 

*Best Visual Art*
Assassin's Creed II (Ubisoft Montreal) 
Borderlands (Gearbox Software) 
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (Infinity Ward) 
Flower (Thatgamecompany) 
*WINNER: Uncharted 2 (Naughty Dog) *


*Best Technology*
Assassin's Creed II (Ubisoft Montreal) 
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (Infinity Ward) 
Killzone 2 (Guerrilla Games) 
Red Faction: Guerrilla (Volition) 
*WINNER: Uncharted 2 (Naughty Dog) *

*Best Writing*
Batman: Arkham Asylum (Rocksteady Studios) 
Brutal Legend (Double Fine) 
Dragon Age: Origins (BioWare) 
Halo 3: ODST (Bungie) 
*WINNER: Uncharted 2 (Naughty Dog) *

*Best Audio*
Brutal Legend (Double Fine Productions) 
Dragon Age: Origins (BioWare) 
Flower (Thatgamecompany) 
Rock Band: The Beatles (Harmonix) 
*WINNER: Uncharted 2 (Naughty Dog)* 


*Innovation*
Demon's Souls (From Software) 
Flower (Thatgamecompany) 
Plants vs. Zombies (PopCap) 
*WINNER: Scribblenauts (5th Cell) *
Uncharted 2 (Naughty Dog) 

*Best Debut*
League of Legends (Riot Games) 
The Maw (Twisted Pixel) 
*Spider: The Secret of Bryce Manor (Tiger Style)* 
WINNER: Torchlight (Runic Games) 
Zeno Clash (ACE Team) 


*Best Downloadable Game*
*WINNER: Flower (Thatgamecompany) *
PixelJunk Shooter (Q Games) 
Plants vs. Zombies (PopCap) 
Shadow Complex (Chair Entertainment) 
Trials HD (RedLynx) 

*Best New Social/Online Game*
Bejeweled Blitz (PopCap) 
Dungeon Fighter Online (Neople/Nexon) 
*WINNER: Farmville (Zynga)*
Free Realms (Sony Online Entertainment San Diego) 
Restaurant City (Playfish)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 13, 2010)

New Bioshock 2 DLC is already in the disc

Trouble is brewing in Rapture. The recently released Sinclair Solutions multiplayer pack for BioShock 2 is facing upset players over the revelation that the content is already on the disc, and the $5 premium is an unlock code. It started when users on the 2K Forums noticed that the content is incredibly small: 24KB on the PC, 103KB on the PlayStation 3, and 108KB on the Xbox 360. 2K Games responded with a post explaining that the decision was made in order to keep the player base in tact, without splitting it between the haves and have-nots.

- 1up.com


----------



## official (Mar 13, 2010)

Crytek demos crysis 2


Crytek is flexing its muscles at GDC by doing what it does best: showcasing the latest technologies and progress for the next version of CryEngine. More new footage from the CryEngine 3-based Crysis 2 was revealed this week in the demonstration.

The company reassured an anxious crowd in San Francisco on Thursday that they are still at the bleeding edge when it comes to real time computer graphics.

The video details many of the new technologies that are being implemented in Crysis 2, most of which are featured on the PlayStation 3/Xbox 360 version of the game. Amongst the features we’ve come to expect from CryEngine, like its signature real-time dynamic lighting and advanced shader techniques, the video shows off plenty of new technology. Notable additions include color grading, blend shading and a much more robust procedural system for object destruction.

watch-
link-"*www.gametrailers.com/video/gdc-10-crysis-2/63009"


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 14, 2010)

^ thanks for the heads up.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 14, 2010)

when is it scheduled for release.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 14, 2010)

^ may be in the month of october this year.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 14, 2010)

Metro 2033 is leaked


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 14, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ may be in the month of october this year.



this year itself thats woooooooow


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 14, 2010)

*Mass Effect 2: Kasumi's Stolen Memory DLC First Impressions*



> Kasumi's Stolen Memory will add a new companion to your roster, as well as a few new abilities and weapons. The aforementioned companion is Kasumi, a female master thief that Cerberus recruits, and like all companions, she'll come with her own loyalty mission. If you don't want to know any more, you should look away now, because we'll be going into some spoiler territory from here on in...........


Source- Gamespot
I don't know about you guys but i'm damn excited about this one.


----------



## Moon_Raven (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi friends, I bring more reviews with me but not any reviews, today I bring God of War 3 review! Have fun friends. Click on the heading to read the full reviews. 

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/38.jpg


> *God of War 3 review: A Titanic Masterpiece*
> 
> A wise man once said that ‘Time heals everything.’ While that statement may hold true for many, it most certainly does not apply to Kratos. It has been 3 years since Kratos began his ascent of Mount Olympus, which is more than enough time for the Greek warrior turned God turned man to cool off and go back to his Toga washing business. However, not only has Kratos’ rage persevered the test of time; it has intensified into a typhoon of anger and hatred that only the blood of Olympus can quench.


Enjoy


----------



## official (Mar 14, 2010)

Crysis 2 will be coming out approximately either in November or in December...but most probably around Diwali for sure...along with Medal Of Honor i guess.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 14, 2010)

Is Eidos Commandos 5 in production??????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 14, 2010)

No news about it any where. Even on events like GDC, E3 there hasn't been a single word about Commandos 5. I am not sure if it is under production or not.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 15, 2010)

..............


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2010)

ME2 has roughly 700 Plot hooks to Original ME

During a talk titled "Get Your Game Out of My Movie! Interactive Storytelling in Mass Effect 2," Armando Troisi, BioWare's Lead Cinematic Director for the Mass Effect franchise dropped a data bomb that falls into the latter category. 

BioWare has repeatedly said that Mass Effect is the player's story, and that the series is a different kind of role-playing experience than some of its previous RPGs. That's partly because the games track your actions and assign varying levels of importance to the decisions you make on behalf of your Commander Shepard. 

Troisi described Mass Effect's built-in ability to read your game save files as the series' "uber-feature," and said there are roughly 700 "plot hooks" in Mass Effect 1 that carry over one way or another into Mass Effect 2. To illustrate just how granular BioWare gets with these player choices, he showed a brief segment of Mass Effect 2. 



 In the scene, a male Commander Shepard walks up to one of the advertising pillars on the Citadel, and a trailer for a fictional film begins to play. Because this particular Shepard had chosen to let the Citadel Council die in the final moments of the game's ending, the trailer reflected that and announced that the film would have a fall release date. Then Troisi showed the same interaction with a female Shepard who had chosen to spare the Council. The trailer played out differently, and a summer release date was given. 

It's a small detail, and one that most players would likely never notice. But it's illustrative of just how much decision detail BioWare has woven into Mass Effect 1 and 2. Troisi specifically mentioned that Mass Effect 3 will place the same importance on save files and player actions

-IGN.com


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 15, 2010)

^It's same as Crysis for me , it finally did it! BioWare have outdone 'emselves. Great work! They announced that there'll be great load of DLCs. Woohoo!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 15, 2010)

Arre AC II ka kuch karo


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2010)

kachda dibbu me daaldo ezio ko. Yaa.. phir game kharido yaar.

Even Avatar's Patch was released after a month or something like that.


----------



## official (Mar 15, 2010)

dont worry guys crack mil jayega for sure...im not going to pay for UBI's bullshit#$%^@&*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm ready to buy but the game is not available in India


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 16, 2010)

As you have the game copy with you.. just purchase the key. The key will be immediately available. And you can start playing straight away.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 16, 2010)

Splinter cell Conviction coming 18th March



Metro 2033 leaked by SkidRow.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 16, 2010)

^Actually, it was leaked quite a time ago. So, some people would have downloaded it. Any body got the copy? How does it play?

wait..18th of march?Now..where did you heard that?


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2010)

What kind of a game is Metro 2033? Is it the one with ultra heavy system requirements?

Warhammer 40000 Dawn of War II: Chaos Rising as been released. Peeps who like this series, grab it now!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 16, 2010)

Yea.. Nothing made to look forward except the Insane requirements.It is a first person shooter,BTW. And...Heck, It is multiplatformer. Now..how consoles are going to pull that!!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Yea.. Nothing made to look forward except the Insane requirements.It is a first person shooter,BTW. And...Heck, It is multiplatformer. Now..how consoles are going to pull that!!!!!


It's out on only one console and that is the 360. It's doing pretty well on it. Let's see if this turns out to be a buggy mess or an unoptimised garbage for the PC. I'm always sceptical of these Ukranian developers game releases.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 16, 2010)

It must have maxed out x360.How is it looking anyway?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It must have maxed out x360.How is it looking anyway?


I haven't tried it on the 360. I was waiting for the PC version to come out. Hope it runs smoothly. If it turns out to be anything like Cryostasis, then we're screwed.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 16, 2010)

I heard that Cryostasis is amazing. Does it's suckage has anything to do with bugs?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 16, 2010)

PC is out and the release isn't one of the clean.But it works.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 16, 2010)

Metro 2033 is the first available game which was from start designed to benefit from DX11 (unlike Dirt 2, DX11 features were implemented later). 

Story is interesting too, I am hoping for it to be a good game. Lets see


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 16, 2010)

IGN UK Metro 2033 Review

Presentation-8
Graphics-7.5
Sound-9.0
GamePlay-7.5
Lasting Appeal-7.5

Over all-7.5

Catch the full review at ign.co.uk

SPlinter Cell: Conviction Demo Coming out to Xbox Live on 18th

It's a bit hard to believe the long-delayed Splinter Cell: Conviction will actually be out soon. If you needed something tangible as proof, you could always try the Xbox Live demo of the game, due out this week.
It'll be released on March 18, which is this Thursday. Two levels from the game are playable, though they're not successive sequences, the action skipping around in order to avoid any potential plot spoilers.
The game itself will be released on April 13, for the PC and Xbox 360

-Kotaku.com


----------



## prat (Mar 17, 2010)

No Conviction demo for pc?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 17, 2010)

^ Atleast...not in this week. May be just before the release date. But I think, PC demo will be out for sure..as they have released demo for chaos theory and double agent previoiusly.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 17, 2010)

Microsoft Folk gives thier reason and strategy about Lack of BluRay Drive in Xbox 360

Blu-ray was named the victor of the media storage war some time ago, with some folks going as far as saying lack of a Blu-ray drive will hurt the Xbox 360 in the long run. Games are getting larger and now we're seeing more 360 games span multiple disks. Still, Microsoft's Aaron Greenberg says when costs are involved, lack of a Blu-ray drive is a move in Microsoft's favor. 
“We’ve just taken a different strategy. Sony bet on the physical disc, and there are costs associated with that,” said Greenberg in an interview with Edge. “The fact that we’re able to offer a console starting at $199 is a benefit of not being burdened with that cost. Being $100 cheaper is part of the reason why we’re nearly twice their installed base.”
Part of this strategy involves focus on digital distribution, he said.
“For us, our bet was on digital distribution, that that was the future – the ability to do 1080p movies with no disc, no download required; we have the largest movie and TV library, the largest HD library of any console,” Greenberg continues. “Sure, there are trade-offs, but the convenience of pushing a button and watching a movie instantly is, we think, pretty appealing. The great thing is that we built the heart of the Xbox 360 for continuous innovation. We can always add more features and functionality, and you don’t have to buy new hardware to do that. You can do it through software updates. So someone who buys a 360 today can know that one, two, or three years from now they will get a whole variety of new experiences that make it better through Xbox Live. That sort of thing has never existed before in our industry.”

- gameinformer


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 18, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction System Requirements

Supported OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7  
 Processor: 1.8  GHz Intel Core2 Duo or 2.4 GHz AMD Athlon X2 64  
 RAM: 1.5 GB  Windows XP / 2 GB Windows Vista, Windows 7  
 Video Card: 256 MB  DirectX 9.0c–compliant video card (512 MB  recommended) (see supported  list*)  
 Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c–compliant sound card  
 DirectX  Version: DirectX 9.0c  
 DVD-ROM: DVD-ROM drive  
 Hard Drive  Space: 10 GB  
 Peripherals Supported: Mouse, keyboard, headset,  12-button  gamepads with analog sticks  
 Internet Connection:  Broadband Internet connection  

 *Supported Video Cards at Time  of Release:  
 NVIDIA GeForce 7800 / 7900 / 8 / 9 / GTX series  
  ATI RADEON X1800 / X1900 / HD 2000 / HD 3000 / HD 4000 / HD 5000  series   
 Laptop versions of these cards may work but are NOT supported.   These chipsets are the only ones that will run this game.  

 A  PERMANENT HIGH SPEED INTERNET CONNECTION AND CREATION OF A  UBISOFT  ACCOUNT ARE REQUIRED TO PLAY THIS VIDEO GAME AT ALL TIMES AND TO  UNLOCK  EXCLUSIVE CONTENT. SUCH CONTENT MAY ONLY BE UNLOCKED ONE SINGLE  TIME  WITH A UNIQUE KEY. YOU MUST BE AT LEAST 13 TO CREATE A UBISOFT  ACCOUNT.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 18, 2010)

Sony subtle/critic/funny Ad of PlayStation Move against WiiMo,Natal

*gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/28444


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 18, 2010)

Assassins Creed II PC has been delayed to next week release in India


----------



## tkin (Mar 18, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Splinter Cell Conviction System Requirements
> 
> Supported OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7
> Processor: 1.8  GHz Intel Core2 Duo or 2.4 GHz AMD Athlon X2 64
> ...


Again, god damn crappy drm, I won't buy this game, 1st of all I(like most people) have a fixed download limit per month, not to mention my connection is very poor, sometimes it disconnects.

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> kachda dibbu me daaldo ezio ko. Yaa.. phir game kharido yaar.
> 
> Even Avatar's Patch was released after a month or something like that.


Splinter Cell Chaos Theory crack was released after 422 days, and theres never been any drm like this before, I gave up hope.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 18, 2010)

^Ubi has finally did it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 18, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction Demo out on Xbox Live now , sad no demo for PC


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 18, 2010)

BattleField: Bad Company 2 sold over 2.3M units
The Lost Gamer writes "Electronic Arts have today announced that Battlefield: Bad Company 2 has sold over 2.3M units according to their own internal figures and is set to become the best-selling March release on record in North America and Europe." 

'NO STOCK' Boards replacing the PS3 in Store Shelves

Popular retailers such as Amazon.com and Bestbuy are showing both the 120gb version and the 250gb version as sold out, while consumers are reporting that the console is sold out in store too with Best Buy, WallMart and Gamestop all out of stock 
This is obviously not an ideal scenario for Sony, who launched God of War III in America on Tuesday, however they will be pleased that the console finally seems to becoming a must have item in the US.
Furthermore, it seems that the UK is also starting to feel the pinch, with Game and Gameplay showing no stock and Argos also running out online. Other UK online stores such as Play.com still have some stock at the moment, but with the UK’s largest videogame retailer running out you have to wonder how long the others stock will last.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 19, 2010)

Episodes from Liberty city for ps3 and pc has been delayed till 13th april.


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: nividia geek...*

hey NVIDIA GEEK..

                  do u really thin nfs is cool????
                  racing games make my hands pain......i think gt5 is better dan nfs shift


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 19, 2010)

**** ubisoft now they have delayed Splinter Cell Conviction for PC

*www.vg247.com/2010/03/19/splinter-cell-conviction-pc-slips-two-weeks/


----------



## prat (Mar 19, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> **** ubisoft now they have delayed Splinter Cell Conviction for PC
> 
> *www.vg247.com/2010/03/19/splinter-cell-conviction-pc-slips-two-weeks/




But i can understand why they did it.They want to fix servers before the release.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2010)

It would seem that celebrated design director of Epic Games, Cliff  Bleszinski, has been dreaming the future of Microsoft’s upcoming Project  Natal device set to release later this year for Xbox 360.


 In a tweet  last night, he says “I’m imagining what “Heavy Rain” would be like with  Natal style controls. #couldbehuge”




don't know about the coming pics reliability...
*www.mazingerdude.com/SCC_RES.jpg


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 20, 2010)

seems like the game might be leaked if pictures are true


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2010)

Isn't the demo released??? I think it is a snapshot of demo


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> In a tweet  last night, he says “I’m imagining what “Heavy Rain” would be like with  Natal style controls. #couldbehuge”


This is so true. NATAL would really complement this game and would make it more enriching, if implemented properly.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2010)

BatMan Takes the Best game Award at BAFTA
The British Academy Video Game Awards celebrated the last 12 months in  gaming again this year, with a lavish central London awards ceremony.  The British Academy of Film  and Television Arts, which has recently placed an emphasis on  games, now holds interactive entertainment as its third arm alongside  the more traditional film and television departments.

he full list of nominees is below, with winners highlighted in *bold*.

*Action*
*WINNER: Uncharted 2: Among Thieves*
Assassin's Creed II
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Infamous
Left 4 Dead 2 



*Artistic Achievement*
*WINNER: Flower*
Assassin's Creed II
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Streetfighter IV
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 



*Best Game*
*WINNER: Batman: Arkham Asylum*
Assassin's Creed II
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
FIFA 10
Left 4 Dead 2
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 



*Family & Social*
*WINNER: Wii Sports Resort*
The Beatles: Rock Band
Buzz! Quiz World
EyePet
Guitar Hero 5
New Super Mario Bros Wii 



*Gameplay*
*WINNER: Batman: Arkham Asylum*
Assassin's Creed II
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
New Super Mario Bros Wii
PixelJunk Shooter
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 



*Handheld*
*WINNER: Little Big Planet (PSP) *
Gran Turismo
LocoRoco Midnight Carnival
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Professor Layton and Pandora's Box
Scribblenauts 



*Multiplayer*
*WINNER: Left 4 Dead 2*
Battlefield 1943
The Beatles: Rock Band
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Halo 3 ODST
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 



*Original Score*
*WINNER: Uncharted 2: Among Thieves*
Assassin's Creed II
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
PixelJunk Shooter 



*Sports*
*WINNER: FIFA 10*
Colin McRae: DiRT 2
Football Manager 2010
Forza Motorsport 3
Wii Fit Plus
Wii Sports Resort 



*Story*
*WINNER: Uncharted 2: Among Thieves*
Assassin's Creed II
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Broken Sword – Shadow of the Templars: The Director's Cut
Brutal Legend
Dragon Age: Origins 



*Strategy*
*WINNER: Empire: Total War*
Command and Conquer 3: Uprising
FIFA Manager 10
Football Manager 2010
Halo Wars
Plants vs Zombies 



*Use of Audio*
*WINNER: Uncharted 2: Among Thieves*
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
DJ Hero
Flower
Left 4 Dead 2 



*Use of Online *
*WINNER: FIFA 10*
Battlefield 1943
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Little Big Planet (PSP)
Singstar TakeThat
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 



*GAME Award *
*WINNER: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2*
Assassin's Creed II
Batman Arkham Asylum
The Beatles: Rockband
FIFA 10
GTA China Town Wars
Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks
Street Fighter IV
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
Wii Sports Resort 



*The Fellowship Award*
*Shigeru Miyamoto*

And Uncharted Continues the legacy of dominating the awards.. with it's awards in Action, Original Score, Story, Use of Audio.


----------



## official (Mar 20, 2010)

online DRM is the coffin of gaming.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 21, 2010)

Sony has opened up a new section of its blog encouraging PlayStation  fans to submit and vote on ideas to improve the experience on Sony  platforms. Want to be heard? This is your chance.
 PlayStation.Blog  Share is a place where you can submit an idea you have as well as  vote on others' suggestions. This can range from a gripe to a brilliant  way forward, and it can encompass anything from the PS3 to PS2 to  accessories or software. Once you login with your PlayStation ID, you  can search for duplicate ideas, or if what you want to comment on hasn't  already been entered, the site will ask you for the focus of your idea  (i.e. PSN, PS3, etc.), the title, and then a 200 character explanation.
 If you don't have a specific idea, but want to champion something  someone else has already come up with, the front page allows you to  vote, Digg style, on ideas with a simple thumbs up, thumbs down  mechanic. The blog also has a leaderboard of members' top-rated ideas.
 Want cross-game voice chat or emulation for PS2 games on your new  PS3? Let Sony know and start the momentum of public opinion rolling.


- gameinformer


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 21, 2010)

^I wish I had a PS3.


----------



## official (Mar 22, 2010)

i'll get metro 2033 today i guess..my game dealer said he had been expecting delivery of 4 new PC games on sunday, lets see. I'll run it and see whether it crashes like stalker or runs smoothly...i love this kind of horror fps gener games. cryostasis is a fantastic game but it crashed a lot so kept my copy still in ma cupboard... i dont think he'll hav Assassins creed2. It must be releasing here later this week,.. maybe around 25th or 26th.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 22, 2010)

David Jaffe's AAA PS3 title

If you are even remotely interested in the PlayStation  3, then you’ve likely been looking forward to David Jaffe’s  next game. The eccentric creator is responsible two franchises  synonymous with PlayStation consoles, Twisted Metal  and God of  War. He has long been hard at work on the first retail PS3 game from  his new studio, Eat Sleep  Play. Through his blog, Jaffe has been throwing his fans  curve-balls; seemingly  hinting at a new Twisted Metal game, and other times scoffs at any  assumptions. We have uncovered what may be a “sweet” hint from Eat Sleep  Play’s Production Artist.

 According to Eat Sleep Play’s  Production Artist, Miles Collins, he’s hard at work as a “Concept,  Texture, Storyboard artist on unannounced AAA PS3 Title”. Triple A PS3  title? No surprise there. We all know Eat Sleep Play is working on  something on the PS3, and everything (well  almost everything) that David Jaffe touches turns to gold.
 Well the interesting part, is that Collins ends his blurb  about his work for Eat Sleep Play with the exclamation “Sweet!”. While  that’s definitely a common term to indicate satisfaction or excitement,  the word is also commonly found in the Twisted Metal series thanks to  the game’s iconic character, Sweet Tooth.
 This is far short of being concrete evidence so take this with a  grain of salt, or an extra _sweet_ cube of sugar.


-playstaionlifestyle.com


Current list of 'MOVE' supported games


Just a little over a week ago, Sony held a huge coming out party  for PlayStation Move, their upcoming motion controller peripheral.  SCEA  CEO Jack Tretton has gone on record, stating that Sony was working on  20 first party titles, and that 36 third party publishers would also be  providing PlayStation Move support when it launched this fall. 
 Here is a current list of titles confirmed to support PlayStation  Move  at launch: 
 Third Party:
EA Sports Active 2.0
Tiger Woods 2011
LOTR Aragorn's Quest
Resident Evil 5: Gold Edition

First Party:
LittleBigPlanet
SOCOM 4
The Shoot
Move Party
Motion Fighter
Sports Champion
TV SuperStars
Eccentric Slider
Ape Escape
Brunswick Pro Bowling
Under Siege
Flower
Eye Pet
Pain
High Velocity Bowling
Hustle Kings
Echochrome 2


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 23, 2010)

Kasumi DLC for ME2 is due on April 6.

source


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2010)

Nintendo has announced a new version of its DS handheld system that will support 3D games. The 3DS will play games with 3D effects "without the need for any special glasses", according to the Japanese company. It will launch during its coming fiscal year, meaning it could arrive any time between April 2010 and March 2011.

- gamespot.com


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 24, 2010)

god of war MODERN WARFARE!?...WTF?!?!?!?!
Check this link out!
*moviestinger.com/god-of-war-iv-modern-warfare/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2010)

^ the best thing is God of War IV: Modern Warfare 

If that is the cause they say that God of war Iv will be a modern Combat thingy.. Then I will say Hell no. Because.. at the end of Original God of War.. Gaia says that this god of war will stand as a icon for combat in futur days.. mean time.. slide shows of modern soliders and marines will appear. I thought next GoW will be something in Modern Setting that time... that was a false prediction by me.

Speculations are that next god of war will feature the Brother of Kratos whom they discussed about in First God of War.

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

The price of Kasumi DLC for ME2 will be Nearly $7. And the content will last just above an hour for an average player.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2010)

^
The one they sent to Hades?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't remember the entire story of the brother. I watched that nearly 3 years ago. Yea...kratos has a brother(only brother) and chances are that he will feature in upcoming title. As hinted by GoW3 Director.But AFAIK, Kratos Saga is over.

sony is killing all major sagas. fist, solid snake in MGS. ratchet and clank, now it is kratos in god of war.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I don't remember the entire story of the brother. I watched that nearly 3 years ago. Yea...kratos has a brother(only brother) and chances are that he will feature in upcoming title. As hinted by GoW3 Director.But AFAIK, Kratos Saga is over.


Only brother? If he was Zeus's son, then you can bet he must have lot of siblings i.e. if they follow the Greek Myth accurately.



Spoiler



Hercules is introduced in God of War III as his brother


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2010)

Actually, Hercules is a son of Zeus and Hera. Statisticians opine that zeus slept with more than thousand chicks(kratos mother is one of those chicks) and have more than 100 children.

But Kratos has a brother..who shared womb with him. Obviously...Zeus was his father too.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2010)

Fill me in guys. If Kratos is Zeus's son then how come he's not a God?

As for that brother thingy, Kratos will be there. The director indicated that the brother will be back from Hades for vengeance because Kratos abandoned him.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Actually, Hercules is a son of Zeus and Hera. Statisticians opine that zeus slept with more than thousand chicks(kratos mother is one of those chicks) and have more than 100 children.
> 
> But Kratos has a brother..who shared womb with him. Obviously...Zeus was his father too.


You mean his biological brother right? 

The funny thing is that I was just going through the YouTube videos and here I came across the "Secrets Revealed" video from God of War. This video spills all the beans and clearly states that Kratos knows his father was Zeus and seeks revenge for abandoning him. So I'm a bit confused why Kratos is surprised in God of War II when Athena says that Zeus is his father? Or my memory has faded away? 

Anyway, here's the video: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jKCo6VfDeM&feature=related

I understand the part about his real brother now.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You mean his biological brother right?
> 
> The funny thing is that I was just going through the YouTube videos and here I came across the "Secrets Revealed" video from God of War. This video spills all the beans and clearly states that Kratos knows his father was Zeus and seeks revenge for abandoning him. So I'm a bit confused why Kratos is surprised in God of War II when Athena says that Zeus is his father? Or my memory has faded away?
> 
> ...



Ditto.I myself asked that question many times.I think it is a plot hole.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 25, 2010)

Guys any news on that AC2 crack or everyone has given up? If everybody gave up then its time for me to check my wallet.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 25, 2010)

Just go ahead and buy the game dude. It's worth that much money.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2010)

Rumor is that EA Los Angles is Maxing the PS3 out in the coming Medal Of Honor title. And They have choosen PS3 as their Primary Development Platform.

in their words...

_"We're leading on PS3, we've developed the game on PS3. We're working hard to deliver the exact same experience across all platforms. I think for me the most important thing is for everyone that plays Medal Of Honor is satisfied... I guess the benefit to the PS3 owner is that we're leading on it, so we'll maximise what that platform can do for our game."_


----------



## prat (Mar 26, 2010)

Ubisoft offering compensation for their server failure.

"Following the recent temporary game server outages which may have  caused disruption to some Assassin's Creed 2 players on PC only, we  would like to reward your patience if you have experienced any problems  by offerring you some additional content – previously only available  with special editions."


For Black Edition Owners

Any of these games free

Prince of Persia, Tom Clancy's Haw-X, Heroes over Europe and Tom  Clancy's End War.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 28, 2010)

DeadSpace 2 @ PAX 

[youtube]oWIk61P9_es[/youtube]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2010)

Skate 3 Demo is coming to Xbox Live and PSN on April 15. Game is set to be released on may 15.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 30, 2010)

Here is the geohot's response on ps3's latest firmware update....



> *Don't Update*
> A note to people interested in the exploit and retaining OtherOS support, DO NOT UPDATE. When 3.21 comes out, I will look into a safe way of updating to retain OtherOS support, perhaps something like Hellcat's Recovery Flasher. I never intended to touch CFW, but if that's how you want to play...
> 
> Two things, some people seem to think CFW will enable some sort of piracy. It won't. It'll just be a custom version of 3.21 that doesn't lose OtherOS support. Hacking isn't about getting what you didn't pay for, it's about making sure you do get what you did.
> ...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 30, 2010)

Incredibles are coming to LBP..

Recent blog post in playstationblog tells this.....



*farm5.static.flickr.com/4069/4473528651_4db240cb7c.jpg


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 31, 2010)

DarkSiders Coming to PC

*www.destructoid.com/darksiders-coming-to-pc-this-summer-169360.phtml


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 31, 2010)

^Thats awesome news. I always wanted to try out that game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 31, 2010)

> ~ACII~ crack will be published at 7 a.m Tokyo's time . we are putting our final touches on it , keep tuned ~~



Source

Not sure if its true or crap. 
Anyway downloading season for bsnl ul users has just began so if its true then
MUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 31, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Incredibles are coming to LBP..
> 
> Recent blog post in playstationblog tells this.....
> 
> ...



iLike.  'teh incredibles'


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 1, 2010)

I dont find in BitGamer or IPT so its not working


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2010)

DICE: We'll never charge for Battlefield maps



			
				ComputerAndVideoGames.com said:
			
		

> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 developer DICE has pledged that it will never charge for downloadable map packs.
> 
> The news comes after Infinity Ward put a pricetag of 1200 Microsoft Points on its Modern Warfare 2 Stimulus Map Pack.



Click here for more.

Darn DICE! *YOU ROCK!!* Just like Crytek! Thank you, God, for makin' me buy BC2 rather than ACII! Love you, DICE, love you!
_________________________________________________

Crysis 2 has 'best graphics you've ever seen'



			
				ComputerAndVideoGames.com said:
			
		

> Crytek has claimed that Crysis 2 contains the best graphics in the history of video games.



More info here.

And that's true. Crytek never predicts, they tell the truth!  Can't wait, goddarnit!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 1, 2010)

The problem with Crytek is.. they bump the polygon count way too much...rendering lower mid range systems useless for the game. They should work this thing out.


----------



## Apple Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *Crysis 2 has 'best graphics you've ever seen'
> *
> More info here.
> 
> And that's true. Crytek never predicts, they tell the truth!  Can't wait, goddarnit!



h0ping it will hv a good st0ry line n good multiplayer...i f0und Crysis t0 be @n 0verhyped g@me which w@s just ple@sing t0 eyes.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 1, 2010)

^ WTF! you played Crysis? Did Crytek releaseone for MAC or you are using so called 'w1nd0ws' ?


----------



## Apple Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

^^^ ih@ve 27inch imac. *www.apple.com/macosx/compatibility/ It runs 'w1nd0ws' too.

n it has ati radeon 4850.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2010)

^You have probs. with letters?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 1, 2010)

Apple Juice said:


> h0ping it will hv a good st0ry line n good multiplayer...i f0und Crysis t0 be @n 0verhyped g@me which w@s just ple@sing t0 eyes.





Apple Juice said:


> ^^^ ih@ve 27inch imac. *www.apple.com/macosx/compatibility/ It runs 'w1nd0ws' too.
> 
> n it has ati radeon 4850.



Knock it out, will ya?  Crysis wasn't overhyped.


*Spiderman: Shattered Dimensions coming this September!*

The new Spidey game is on the horizon and set in a never seen before marvel universe. The graphics look breathtaking unlike anything in previous spidey games. So does gameplay. Really looking forward to it.

Check out the debut video here-
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0k3BxQ0Res


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah saw a poster of SM on gamespot yesterday. Looks promising.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 2, 2010)

^Seems like its cell shaded graphics this time!
I luv those..
Prince of Persia!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 2, 2010)

Mafia II Dev Diary

*www.vg247.com/2010/04/01/mafia-ii-gets-first-dev-diary/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 2, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction for PC has been delayed for two weeks. No changes in X360 release date.


----------



## Moon_Raven (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi,

Some newsbits from my side...


                                             *indianauteur.com/gamersmint/wp-content/themes/wp-comfy/scripts/phpThumb/phpThumb.php?src=/gamersmint/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/11.jpg&w=275&h=160&zc=T&q=95
*New Vanquish images gives you an  chaotic expereince*

           Platinum Games’ fresh batch of images for their upcoming action game  titled, Vanquish are also the most awesome ones we have seen so far. The  images puts you across the battlefield into the midst of various  chaotic situations. One of...


                 *indianauteur.com/gamersmint/wp-content/themes/wp-comfy/scripts/phpThumb/phpThumb.php?src=/gamersmint/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/SCC_launch_trailer_1.jpg&w=275&h=160&zc=T&q=95
*Splinter Cell  Conviction – Launch Trailer, 3 exclusive new screens*

           Ubisoft released the launch trailer for Splinter Cell: Conviction. Don’t  forget to subscribe to our youtube channel after you’re done viewing  it! The trailer looks kinda okay , nothing which will blow you off your  feet. We have three new...


                 *indianauteur.com/gamersmint/wp-content/themes/wp-comfy/scripts/phpThumb/phpThumb.php?src=/gamersmint/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/sale1.jpg&w=275&h=160&zc=T&q=95
*Ten games get price slash in  XBLA Sale until April 10th*

           Xbox Live’s Major Nelson has released word that 10 Xbox Live Arcade  games are getting significant price cuts in the range of 40% – 53% off  until the 10th of April.  The list include hits such as Street Fighter  II...




                 *indianauteur.com/gamersmint/wp-content/themes/wp-comfy/scripts/phpThumb/phpThumb.php?src=/gamersmint/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/cover.jpg&w=275&h=160&zc=T&q=95
*Gamersmint Review: Final Fantasy XIII*

           It was at Square-Enix’s E3 2006 press conference that Final Fantasy XIII  was announced. Nearly four years and console hoppings later, it has  finally arrived, albeit to mixed reactions from the Western media. For a  long-time Final Fantasy fan like...

                 *indianauteur.com/gamersmint/wp-content/themes/wp-comfy/scripts/phpThumb/phpThumb.php?src=/gamersmint/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/England_Win.jpg&w=275&h=160&zc=T&q=95
*FIFA World Cup South  Africa pre-orders get underway at Game4U*

           Milestone Interactive is bringing EA sports’s 2010 FIFA World Cup  South  Africa to India, which is the officially licensed videogame for the   upcoming FIFA World Cup to be held in South Africa in June this  year  ....

*Gamersmint Review: Battlefield Bad Company 2*



> EA’s _DICE_ seem like a  talented bunch. A couple of years ago they gave us _Mirror’s Edge_  which while a great innovative concept didn’t really live up to the  hype. Around the same time, they also released _Battlefield: Bad  Company_, whose USP of completely destructible environments  distinguished it from rival franchises. And then last year, DICE gave us  the incredible downloadable title _Battlefield 1943_ whose large  array of vehicles caused mayhem on the war front online. This year,  with their multi-platform FPS – _Battlefield Bad Company 2_, DICE  have created a perfect amalgamation of their previous experiments,  mixing in just the right amounts of creativity, fun single-player and  addictive multi-player campaigns.


----------



## vavinashraju (Apr 5, 2010)

is there any new about red dead redemption coming to pc


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 5, 2010)

vavinashraju said:


> is there any new about red dead redemption coming to pc


Not yet, but going by Rockstar's reputation, I'd say there is a strong chance in the future.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 5, 2010)

@mac fanboy what's with the typo dude ? 

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------

@ dude vamsi do you work for nvidia ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 5, 2010)

^ now.. why would you ask that?


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 6, 2010)

*www.joystiq.com/2010/04/05/reliance-big-entertainment-acquires-50-stake-in-codemasters/



> Reliance Big Entertainment -- a subsidiary of Reliance Anil Dhirubhai  Ambani Group -- is a pretty big deal in India, handling a variety of  different media and entertainment businesses in the region, including  movies, sports, music, internet and video games. That last item is  what's most important to this story, as Reliance  now has a 50 percent stake in UK-based firm Codemasters, publisher  of games like _Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising_, _Dirt,_ _Overlord_ and _Grid_.
> 
> Zapak Digital Entertainment, Reliance's gaming division and India's  largest gaming company, will oversee Reliance's investment in  Codemasters. The company also runs an online gaming portal.
> 
> "Reliance and Zapak have immense resources and will help us realize the  full potential of our game coding and online excellence across so many  platforms, and especially in the world's fastest growing markets," said  Codemasters' CEO Rod Cousens. "The future of Codemasters has never  looked brighter."


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 7, 2010)

Shooter fans will be getting their first look at Crysis 2 tonight. Developer Crytek tweeted that it will be showing the title in Times Square starting at 10 pm EST. 

The tweet reads, "The invasion begins in Times Square TONIGHT @ 10:00, 10:20 & 10:40 ? Get an early first look at Crysis 2!"

-1up.com

link to the official tweet


----------



## official (Apr 7, 2010)

so are we expecting some rough 20mins early footage??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 7, 2010)

^Awesome! Come on, Crytek! Show 'em!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 7, 2010)

Crysis Times Square trailer..

[youtube]1IVBR5GFGMY[/youtube]


this is not the actual times square video... but just a trailer for it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2010)

Gears of War 3 has been announced for april,2011 on xbox 360 dash board.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 13, 2010)

Machinarium being rejected by Microsoft, explores PSN

When Microsoft recently declined to publish indie point-and-click  adventure Machinarium on Xbox Live Arcade, it raised  questions as to what exactly their publishing policy is. The answer  appears to be that Microsoft are open to publishing titles so long as  they don't appear on other platforms.  Asked for comment by Joystiq after his game was reportedly declined for  the service, Machinarium designer Jakub Dvorsky explained, "They told  us, 'It's not Microsoft-exclusive, we don't want it.' They didn't cite  the Mac and Linux versions [as reasons for the refusal] but it's quite  clear that's the reason." 
 Machinarium has not been outright refused space on the service.  Microsoft will not allow the title to be self-published, but they will  allow it on the service if the developer Amanita Design is able to find a  publishing partner. 
 According to Dvorsky, "It means if we want to release the game on XBLA  we must throw, probably, most of the profit out of the window -- to the  publisher. Just because we created Mac and Linux versions." 
 Sony and Nintendo lack similar policies, so Dvorsky is now exploring his  options on the PlayStation 3, "We submitted the game to Sony after  Microsoft refused it." 
 Machinarium is a point-and-click adventure that's notable for its  complete lack of dialogue and its striking, hand-drawn visuals. The game  revolves around solving a series of braing teasers. In addition to Mac  and Linux, Machinarium is currently available via Steam for $19.99.  We'll let you know if it makes it to the PlayStation Network.

-1up.com


Gears of War 3 Debut trailer..

*gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/28913


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2010)

" What I have seen of Crysis 2 in Alpha Stages, Surpasses Killzone 2 ". 

"I thought Modern Warfare 2 was an immense disappointment," 

 "Halo Is Bullshit".

  - Crysis 2 writer.


Now.. this b1tch is talking too much... wtf! halo 2 sold more than 7 million copies in first month.. and halo 3 sold 5 million copies. And total series sales are nearly 27 million copies..... MW2 genereated income of 8 Billion dollars by it's sales... in less than 6 months of it's release.

where, crysis reached 1 million mark after 1 year of it's release... still now.. it's sales are under 2 million.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 14, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Now.. this b1tch is talking too much... wtf! halo 2 sold more than 7 million copies in first month.. and halo 3 sold 5 million copies. And total series sales are nearly 27 million copies..... MW2 genereated income of 8 Billion dollars by it's sales... in less than 6 months of it's release.
> 
> where, crysis reached 1 million mark after 1 year of it's release... still now.. it's sales are under 2 million.



Cant talk about halo, coz i have only played the first part. But i totally Agree that story of MW2 was utter crap (and the writer here is talking about story), and the sales of MW2 were only due to the gameplay and reputation of first installment.

Crysis may easily top Killzone 2 (on consoles), Unchartered 2 did it (imo) why not crysis. On PC no doubt.

Business people talk about sales, sales only cant justify the quality of a product or soap operas would have been the greatest thing ever on TV.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2010)

It will be very noobish of him to compare crysis(pc) with killzone 2(ps3). I think he was talking about Crysis 2(ps3)'s alpha stage.

And yea.. sales are not always the mirrors. But where is the respect!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 14, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> MW2 genereated income of 8 Billion dollars by it's sales... in less than 6 months of it's release.



yeah..1 billion copies!

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> " What I have seen of Crysis 2 in Alpha Stages, Surpasses Killzone 2 ".
> 
> "I thought Modern Warfare 2 was an immense disappointment,"
> 
> ...



dunno abt killzone 2, but MW2 was really a huge disappointment.
HALO 1 was pretty good!...halo 2 was so pathetic that i left it rite after playing the first level...what a crappy port it was..

And crysis 2 will obviously be fantastic


----------



## official (Apr 15, 2010)

Halo is for babies..the first one was good but the second one was a crap. and so was the MW2 it had a very lame story..and i think that the writer was speaking bout dat..well its too early to say wat or how cool the new crysis2 would be. I hav seen many games making huge profits but truly are crappy. The sale of MW2 was because of two best reasons- the first is that larger part of the sale was due to pre-orders, second, it had the backing of fantastic previous game. 

Crysis 2 will look good. No doubt about that...it had poor sales because it had no consoul release..and was really heavy on PC's..it still is the only game which has to be overcome by any graphics card!! It desn't matter whether its going to be awesome on the consoul or PC but i still think consoul has to go a lot to compare to a full blown PC rig. though there are some games which are really eyecandy in PS3 ...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 15, 2010)

The thing is very few members played Halo 2 on a console.... And Halo 2 suckage on pc.. is just because of it's poor porting work.


----------



## Moon_Raven (Apr 16, 2010)

*Ubisoft’s bestselling Xbox360 titles now at RS 699 only!*

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/117.jpg




> _*E-Xpress Interactive*_  has decided to up the ante for game distribution in India and are now  offering _Xbox 360_ gamers with something to cheer about. They  are releasing 4 bestselling_ Xbox 360_ titles from _*Ubisoft’s*_  catalog for an unbelievable  price of *Rs 699 only*.  Yup, pigs are flying and the sun’s rising from the west now!
> Here’s the list of games which  would be releasing under this banner :
> 
> 
> ...



Full article read here


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ Still not good, new games should be priced this much. 2500/- for a new game is insane in India.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 16, 2010)

^
Its 600 bucks.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ Not talking about PC


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 18, 2010)

NPD figures for march

MARCH 2010 US GAME SALES 

*OVERALL DOLLAR SALES*
Games: $1.52 billion (+6%)
Hardware: $440.5 million (-4%)
Software: $875.3 million (+10%)
Accessories: $206.8 million (+11%) 

*HARDWARE SALES*
DS: 700,800
Wii: 557,500
Xbox 360: 338,400
PlayStation 3: 313,900
PSP: 119,900 
PlayStation 2: 118,300 

*TOP 10 GAMES (by SKU) *
Title / Platform / Publisher / Release Date / Units sold
1. God of War III / PS3 / SCEA / Mar-10 / 1.1 million
2. Pokemon SoulSilver / DS / Nintendo / Mar-10 / 1.02 million 
3. Final Fantasy XIII / PS3 / Square Enix / Mar-10 / 828,200 
4. Battlefield: Bad Company 2 / X360 / Electronic Arts / Mar-10 / 825,500
5. Pokemon HeartGold / DS / Nintendo / Mar-10 / 761,200 
6. Final Fantasy XIII / X360 / Square Enix / Mar-10 / 493,900 
7. New Super Mario Bros. Wii / Nintendo / Nov-09 / 457,400
8. Battlefield: Bad Company 2 / PS3 / Electronic Arts / Mar-10 / 451,200 
9. Wii Fit Plus w/ Balance Board / Wii / Nintendo / Oct-09 / 429,600 
10. MLB 10: The Show / PS3 / SCEA / Mar-10 / 349,200


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm surprised to see MLB 10 in the list


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 18, 2010)

There’s been a lot of talk as to when, and even if, Splinter Cell: Conviction will get released on PlayStation 3. First the unannounced PS3 version popped up on a couple of Ubisoft resumes, only to be immediately removed. Then just today VG247 asked a Ubi exec when/if the PS3 will see Conviction. To which he responded with the typical corporate “I dunno/maybe/can’t say?”

Ask yourself this: How often does Ubisoft release anything exclusively? Rarely. When has Splinter Cell not landed on a PlayStation console? Never. Has Splinter Cell ever appeared on Xbox as a timed exclusive? Several times!

- gamerader

Read Full article here..


Gamerader believes that at worst case splintercell conviction will be out for ps3 by this September.



I know.. i know.. we can't believe all of these predictions.. but it gives hope... some times hope is what we need.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 20, 2010)

> In an effort to be more environmentally conscious, Ubisoft is doing away with what was considered one of the hallmarks of the new video game experience. The publisher announced today that they will no longer be creating paper manuals for their games, instead relying entirely on in-game digital versions.
> 
> According to the official release, producing the roughly one ton of paper needed to create a manual means consuming 13 trees and emitting roughly 6000 pounds of carbon dioxide. In addition, the 28 million BTUs of net energy could be used to heat and power the average home for approximately one year.
> 
> Ubisoft is promising "multiple benefits," including a "more robust manual." They didn't go into anymore detail in their official release. Manuals have lately fallen by the wayside thanks to expense involved in creating them and the improved integration of tutorials.



-1up

Now... i feel kinda pissed off here.. When ever i purchase a game.. the manual is what stand out from the illegit copy.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 20, 2010)

^^ Save the trees buddy, materialistic things only bring some days of happiness.


----------



## prat (Apr 23, 2010)

So i guess there won't be any game manual in Splinter cell conviction?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 23, 2010)

^ yupz. No manual.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 23, 2010)

Microsoft announced that..It has sold more than 40.2 million xbox360 units since it's release in 2005. sweet!!!

Fear 3 boxart and logo

*image3.examiner.com/images/blog/EXID6894/slideshows/100423025712fear3pc.jpg

it is set to release in third quarter of 2010.


----------



## prat (Apr 23, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Microsoft announced that..It has sold more than 40.2 million xbox360 units since it's release in 2005. sweet!!!
> 
> Fear 3 boxart and logo
> 
> ...




Saw it's trailer.Was quite scary.I haven't tried other 2.Shall i do it?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 23, 2010)

> Saw it's trailer.Was quite scary.I haven't tried other 2.Shall i do it?


You should definitely try out the other 2. I love FEAR. Its a little scary though. 
Waiting for First Encounter Assault Recon 3


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 27, 2010)

Black Wii

So we have black Wii remotes and black Nunchucks, but what about a black Wii console to go with them? Well according to multiple retailer listings, we may soon have that in North America also -- and as soon as early May. 
*www.1up.com/media/03/8/0/7/lg/264.jpg
Kotaku reports that no less than four different retail outlets -- Target, GameStop, Future Shop, and FYE -- all reportedly have a new Wii bundle with a black console set for release on May 9 in the U.S. (and May 23 in Canada). In addition to the black console, the bundle will also come with Wii Sports Resort and a Wii MotionPlus packed in, with the whole thing costing $199.99.

-1up.com


 Sims are coming to consoles


The Sims is on the way back to consoles, this time with a host of new features. Electronic Arts announced today that the PC title(sims 3) will soon be released on the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, Wii and Nintendo DS. 

Aside from the normal tweaks associated with console ports, each version will have special features that differentiate it from the PC game. 

The Xbox 360 and PS3 versions will introduce the "Karma System," enabling players to unlock powers that can curse or bless individual Sims. There will also be a heavy focus on online connectivity. 

The Wii version will feature a new beach town along with new residents, careers, traits and wishes. It also appears that it will be incorporating some of the "adventure quests" that were introduced in the World Adventures expansion pack, as well as an online mode called "Life Moments." 

As for the DS version, players will be able to play through a story mode and use their stylus to build homes for their Sims. 

Being more than a decade old now, The Sims has seen numerous ports and spinoffs for consoles ranging from the Game Boy Advance to the PlayStation 2. The most recent PC game arrived in June 2009, and will soon be getting its second expansion pack. The console versions will be out this fall.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone getting these -

*www.vg247.com/2010/04/27/show-your-love-for-alan-wake-with-boxers/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 29, 2010)

Spartans stand tall has been only featuring heavy snow rain from its birth. Now it has some mysterious man in that heavy snow rain.

*www.godofwar.com/spartansstandtall/


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2010)

prat said:


> Saw it's trailer.Was quite scary.I haven't tried other 2.Shall i do it?


fear 1 was awesome
was the best FPS game in 2005 
though fear 2 does not gave the same mojo like the former did


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 30, 2010)

New Call Of Duty trailer to be revealed on on Friday on Spike TV 

*multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2010/04/29/call-of-duty-7-coming-friday/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 30, 2010)

Test Drive: Unlimited 2 trailer

[youtube]HuTppzi60h0[/youtube]


Bugine ties up with Activison Blizzard

We all know that bungie came out of deal with with MicroSoft Game Studios about a year ago. Now, after a year... Bungie tied up with Activison for game publishing for 10 years which will publish the games for "MULTIPLE PLATFORMS". 

Yup!! multiple platforms it is. Finally, there might be some bungie love for ps3.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 1, 2010)

PC Game releases for the month of may..

*PC Release List:*

Modern Warfare 2: Stimulus Package – 4th of May
Total War Battle Pack – 4th of May
Rig N Roll – 7th of May
Age of Conan: Rise of the Godslayer – 11th of May
Rocket Knight – 12th of May
Gundemonium Collection – 18th of May
Lost Planet 2 – 18th of May
Split Second – 18th of May
Runaway: A Twist of Fate – 18th of May
Silas – 20th of May
Grey Matter – 21st of May
Backyard Sports: Sandlot Sluggers – 25th of May
Blur – 25th of May
Making History II: The War of the World – 25th of May
Sniper: Ghost Warrior – 25th of May
Chime – May 2010
Puzzle Chronicles – May 2010
Tropico 3: Absolute Power – May 2010

*Wii Release List:*

Dance Sensation! – 4th of May
Family Gameshow – 4th of May
Iron Man 2 – 5th of May
Satisfashion – 8th of May
Satisfashion 10th of May
Bit.Trip Runner - 17th of May
Trackmania - 17th of May
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands – 18th of May
Shrek Forever After – 18th of May
Trauma Team – 18th of May
Attack of the Movies 3D – 18th of May
Super Mario Galaxy 2 – 23rd of May
Let's Play Ballerina – 25th of May
Let's Play Garden – 25th of May
Pirates Plund-Arrr – 25th of May
Tetris Party Deluxe – 25th of May
Adventures of Sherlock Holmes: The Silver Earring – May 2010
Ben 10 Alien Force: The Rise of Hex - May

*PS3 Release List:*

Modern Warfare 2: Stimulus Package – 4th of May
Iron Man 2 – 5th of May
3D Dot Game Heroes 11th of May
Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY - 11th of May
Lost Planet 2 – 11th of May
Skate 3 – 11th of May
SBK: Superbike World Championship – 11th of May
Gundemonium Collection – 18th of May
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands – 18th of May
Red Dead Redemption – 18th of May
Rocket Knight – 18th of May
Split Second – 18th of May
Shrek Forever After – 18th of May
Backbreaker – 25th of May
UFC Undisputed 2010 – 25th of May
Blur – 25th of May
ModNation Racers – 25th of May
Lead and Gold: Gangs of the Wild West – May 2010


*Xbox 360 Release List:*

Iron Man 2 – 4th of May
Zeno Clash: Ultimate Edition – 5th of May
Skate 3 – 11th of May
Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY – 11th of May
Lost Planet 2 - 11th of May
Rocket Knight – 12th of May
Shrek Forever After – 18th of May
Attack of the Movies 3D – 18th of May
Split Second – 18th of May
Red Dead Redemption – 18th of May
Alan Wake - 18th of May
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands – 18th of May
Backbreaker – 25th of May
Backyard Sports: Sandlot Sluggers – 25th of May
Blur – 25th of May
Sniper: Ghost Warrior – 25th of May
UFC Undisputed 2010 – 25th of May
Ben 10 Alien Force: The Rise of Hex – May 2010
Puzzle Chronicles – May 2010
The Swarm – May 2010


- meodia.com


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2010)

Lost Planet 2 is not releasing for PC on 18th May. In fact, they haven't specified a proper PC release date at all.


----------



## Davidboon (May 2, 2010)

here is the new Call Of Duty : Black Ops Trailer 

[youtube]wKpLBPBGVIM[/youtube]


----------



## varunb (May 4, 2010)

New Mass Effect 2 DLC goes on sale Tuesday May 4, the *Equalizer Pack*. The Equalizer Pack contains the Archon Visor, the Capacitor Helmet and the Inferno Armor.


----------



## tarey_g (May 4, 2010)

^^ Do people  even buy such stuff ?? Its idiotic unless its free.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 4, 2010)

^^Yeah dude. I tried out the Kasumi DLC and it was crap compared to the game's original companion missions.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 4, 2010)

Extend Your PS3 Warranty

*ps3.ign.com/articles/108/1087336p1.html


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 4, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Do people  even buy such stuff ?? Its idiotic unless its free.



 You do know that there will be human beings called... FAN BOYS and HARDCORE FANS. These are for those.


----------



## DigitCritic (May 4, 2010)

Yeah Dude.

I am also one such fan boy, not hardcore gamer but I have just a few games, COD5,6,BFBC2,Dragon Age. I bought every DLC of dragon age.
Stone Prisoner,Blood Armor,Warden's Keep,Return to Ostagar and also downloaded other dlc's from official and community sites.

And ofcourse I also bought hugely buggy expansion pack "Awakening".
I think I spent about 4000 or more bucks buying from retail shop, online websites using credit card etc.

Once I even went to download the pirated stuff since it wasn't available in India at that time.

At this age I felt almost addicted to a GAMEEEEEEE ? It looks like I was going into frenzy mode or something


----------



## Moon_Raven (May 6, 2010)

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/hawx.jpg

Ubisoft today announced that  Tom Clancy’s H.A.W.X 2 will be releasing this fall.

“With over one million units sold worldwide, Tom Clancy’s H.A.W.X. has become a very successful brand for Ubisoft,” stated Bogdan Bridinel, creative director at Ubisoft “This new H.A.W.X. game is directly inspired by Tom Clancy’s books, and it will enable fans to once again experience the excitement and intensity that established H.A.W.X. as a successful brand”

The second iteration of the game will plunge fans into an explosive environment where they can become elite aerial soldiers controlling some of the world’s most hi-tech aircrafts.  The game will give players a chance to control exceptional pilots who are trained to use cutting edge technology in amazing aerial warfare scenarios. More info can be found in the game’s official website.

The game is being developed by Ubisoft Bucharest for the PS3, Xbox 360 , PC and Wii.

Official Source - Ubisoft announces H.A.W.X 2 | GamersMint

*Bulletstorm explodes in Pictures*


*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/14.jpg



> EA released a ton of new images for  their upcoming shooter *Bulletstorm*. Get them below.



*www.gamersmint.com/?p=3479


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 6, 2010)

Medal of Honor Release date has been announced.. It will be out on October 12, in US, and October 15 in EU for PC, PS3, X360


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 6, 2010)

Why is the forum showing the white blur ?

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------

Assassins Creed next game confirmed

*www.vg247.com/2010/05/05/assassins-creed-brotherhood-confirmed-by-ubisoft/


----------



## official (May 10, 2010)

E3 2010 GAMES LIST
june 13

2K Games
Mafia II (PC, PS3, X360)
Sid Meier's Civilization V (PC)
Sid Meier's Civilization V (Digital Deluxe Edition) (PC) NEW
Spec Ops: The Line (PC, PS3, X360)
XCOM (PC, X360)

505 Games
Grease (DS, Wii)
Naughty Bear (PS3, X360)

Anaconda
Gray Matter (PC)

BigPoint
Battlestar Galactica Online (Webgame)

D3 Publisher
Ben 10 Ultimate Alien: Cosmic Destruction (DS, PSP, X360)
Ben 10: Ultimate Alien (Wii)

DTP (Digital Entertainment Pool)
Drakensang: Phileasson's Secret (PC)

DreamCatcher Interactive
Arcania: Gothic IV (PC, PS3, X360)

EA Sports
EA Sports MMA (PS3, X360)
NBA Jam (Wii)

Electronic Arts
Bulletstorm (PC, PS3, X360)
Dead Space 2 (PC, PS3, X360)
EA Sports Active 2.0 (Wii)
FIFA Soccer 11 (DS, PC, PS3, PSP, Wii, X360)
Madden NFL 11 (PS3, PSP, Wii, X360)
Medal of Honor (PC, PS3, X360)
NBA Live 11 (PS3, PSP, X360)
NCAA Football 11 (PS2, PS3, PSP, X360)
NHL 11 (PS3, X360)
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 11 (PS3, Wii, X360)

En Masse Entertainment
Tera (PC)

Hudson Soft
Deca Sports 3 (Wii)

Konami
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow (PS3, X360)
Def Jam Rapstar (PS3, Wii, X360)
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker (PSP)
N3: Ninety-Nine Nights II (X360)
Rocket Knight (PC, PS3, X360)
Rush'N Attack Ex-Patriot (PS3, X360)
Saw II: The Videogame (PS3, X360)
The Cages: Pro Style Batting Practice (Wii)

Little Worlds Studio
Animal Color Cross (DSi, Webgame, iPhone)
Color Cross (Webgame)
Cosmicrew (Webgame)
DJ Mix Bob Sinclar (iPhone)
Sea Pong (iPad)

LucasArts
LEGO Star Wars III: The Clone Wars (DS, PC, PS3, PSP, Wii, X360)
Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge -- Special Edition (PC, PS3, X360)
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II (DS, PC, PS3, PSP, Wii, X360)
Star Wars: The Old Republic (PC)

MTV Games
Rock Band 3 (PS3, Wii, X360)

Majesco
Crafting Mama (DS)
Greg Hastings Paintball 2 (PS3, Wii, X360)
Swords (Wii)
Zumba Fitness (tba)

Microsoft
Fable III (X360)
Gears of War 3 (X360)
Halo: Reach (X360)

Microsoft Game Studios
Project Natal (X360)

Namco Bandai
Ace Combat: Joint Assault (PSP)
Clash of the Titans (PS3, X360)
Dragon Ball: Origins 2 (DS)
Enslaved (PS3, X360)
Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 (PS3, X360)
Splatterhouse (PS3, X360)

Natsume
Gabrielle's Ghostly Groove (DS)

Nexon
Dragon Nest (PC)
Dungeon Fighter Online (PC)
Vindictus (PC)

No Publisher Announced
Color Cross (DS)

Paradox Interactive
Commander -- Conquest of the Americas (PC)
Lionheart: Kings' Crusade (PC)
Ship Simulator 2010: Extremes (PC)
Victoria 2 (PC)

Perfect World Entertainment
Battle of the Immortals (PC)
Forsaken World (PC)
Heroes of Three Kingdoms (PC)

Slang
Lucha Libre AAA: Heroes del Ring (DS, PS3, PSP, Wii, X360)

Sony Computer Entertainment
EyePet: Your Virtual Pet (PS3)
God of War: Ghost of Sparta (PSP)
Gran Turismo 5 (PS3)
Hot Shots Tennis: Get a Grip (PSP)
Invizimals (PSP)
Move Party (PS3)
SOCOM 4: U.S. Navy SEALs (PS3)
Slider (PS3)
TV SuperStars (PS3)
The Fight: Lights Out (PS3)
The Shoot (PS3)

Sony Online Entertainment
Free Realms (PC, PS3)

THQ
Homefront (PC, PS3, X360)
The Last Airbender: The Movie (DS, Wii)
UFC Undisputed 2010 (PS3, PSP, X360)
WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2011 (PS3, X360)
WWE SmackDown vs. Raw Online (PC)
Warhammer 40,000 MMO Project [untitled] (PC)
Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine (PS3, X360)

Tecmo KOEI
Quantum Theory (PS3, X360)
Trinity: Souls of Zill O'll (PS3)
Warriors: Legends of Troy (PS3, X360)

Trion Worlds
End of Nations (PC)
Rift: Planes of Telara (PC)

Warner Bros. Interactive
Batman: The Brave and the Bold (DS, Wii)
Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore (DS)
F.E.A.R. 3 (PC, PS3, X360)
LEGO Harry Potter: Years 1-4 (DS, PC, PS3, PSP, Wii, X360)
Scribblenauts 2 (DS)
The Lord of the Rings: Aragorn's Quest (DS, PS3, PSP, Wii)
The Lord of the Rings: War in the North (PC, PS3, X360)

cdv Software Entertainment
Divinity II: Ego Draconis (PC, X360)
Divinity II: Flames of Vengeance (PC, X360)

these games are confirmed to be released


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 10, 2010)

WWE SmackDown vs. Raw Online for PC. I would really like to see a good quality wrestling game on PC.


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2010)

waiting impatiently for CIV V


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2010)

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood Teaser Trailer and weapons preview: *www.onpause.org/2010/05/assassins-creed-brotherhood-blowout.html

Sh*t! I'm goin' crazy.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 14, 2010)

NPD De-lists PS2

It was bound to happen eventually. This month the NPD Group, which tracks sales of videogame hardware and software, officially removed the PlayStation 2 from its charts. After a 10-year run, Sony's system has finally slowed down, apparently eclipsed by its younger, sleeker sibling. 

Good to have to PS2. We will miss you. Now go to sleep.....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption PS3 exclusive content..


PS3 owners... who managed to get their box early.. are reporting that they saw this on their copy....

*www.1up.com/media/03/8/1/0/lg/545.jpg


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 15, 2010)

*gameinformer.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Components.ImageFileViewer/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles.00.00.00.00.06/6278.reddeadheader.jpg_2D00_610x0.jpg


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2010)

official said:


> E3 2010 GAMES LIST
> june 13
> 
> 2K Games
> ...


You sure about that Dead Space 2 for PC? Good god, that was an interesting game, on a side note it seems Microsoft has stopped making games for PC completely, next time I see that ad somewhere that says windows 7 is ultimate destination for gaming I will throw a brick at a ms office.


BTW- Where's Bethesda??

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




jojothedragon said:


> ^^Yeah dude. I tried out the Kasumi DLC and it was crap compared to the game's original companion missions.


That's the worst paid DLC, just 1/2 hr.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 17, 2010)

Crysis 2 @ EA ShowCase London.


*www.eurogamer.net/videos/crysis-2-detailed-in-london


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 20, 2010)

Avatar - The Video Game sells nearly 2.7 million units. Now that's a shocker! Movie tie-ins don't usually do this well but then again it's James Cameron's Avatar we are talking about. 

I myself didn't find the game all that interesting. Playing as Na'vi was fun but that's about it. Beyond that it's just another lame attempt at a movie tie-in. But the fans liked it and the game's selling like hot cakes.

Read On...


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 22, 2010)

Fable III confirmed for PC

*www.gamespot.com/news/6263210.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=newstop&tag=newstop;title;1


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 22, 2010)

^Now that super awesome news. I longed to play fable for so long now its actually coming to PC.


----------



## Moon_Raven (May 22, 2010)

*Gamersmint Review : Splinter Cell – Conviction*



> *First teased in May 2007,  Ubisoft showed off some tantalizing gameplay footage and trailers which promised an evolution in the series. After a handful of painful delays and postponements, Splinter Cell: Conviction  has finally arrived on shores. Fisher gears up to embark on his most intense mission yet in Conviction. Should You?*


Read Full Review Here

*New Halo: Reach screenshots are gloriously cinematic*



> If you thought taking part in the Halo:  Reach Beta enabled you to see everything that there is show about the game – think again! The recently released new screenshots of the game just reeks of awesomeness and more.  Covenants emerging from a dust storm,  some cool new explosions and outright MAYHEM! We just can’t stop looking, can you? Let us know below.


View them over here

*Call Of Duty : Black Ops trailer analysis*



> Treyarch recently released a brand new trailer for their upcoming Call of Duty title -- Black Ops. The trailer showcased the great technical and graphical leap the developers have made from their previous COD title, World at War as well as giving glimpses of the exciting new gameplay that is in store forus.


Read Here
*GM Giveaway : Splinter Cell Conviction (PC)*
*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/contest2.jpg
*www.gamersmint.com/?p=3804


> The word contest always brings joys to the hearts of readers, however small or big the prize up for grabs might be. We are happy to announce that our first giveaway is going underway.
> 
> As you all know, we just published a review of everybody’s favorite stealth action Hero’s latest homecoming - Splinter Cell : Conviction. We reviewed the PC version of the game and would like to give one of our reader’s the chance to try the game out for free!


*www.gamersmint.com/?p=3804


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 22, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Avatar - The Video Game sells nearly 2.7 million units. Now that's a shocker! Movie tie-ins don't usually do this well but then again it's James Cameron's Avatar we are talking about.
> 
> I myself didn't find the game all that interesting. Playing as Na'vi was fun but that's about it. Beyond that it's just another lame attempt at a movie tie-in. But the fans liked it and the game's selling like hot cakes.
> 
> Read On...



Wow! 2.7 mil.!? That's a huge profit to Ubi & Cameron. Never thought it would be such a huge commercial success.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 24, 2010)

11 year old Helen Got a free DS from nintendo but only got C from her teacher

*www.gamerzines.com/system.store/media/images/nintendo-schoolgirl-letter-04bfa488c36320.jpg


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 24, 2010)

thats cool, a desperate request from little girl got fulfilled


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 24, 2010)

I might send an "attractive" letter to Sony, sometime soon.  Them Sony freaks won't let me. Nintendo's so good, I'll buy SMG2. 

Argh! No such luck for me.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 26, 2010)

Insomniac Games goes multi platform
Redwood Shores, Calif. – May 25, 2010 – Today, Electronic Arts Inc. (NASDAQ: ERTS) announced a publishing agreement with independent developer Insomniac Games that will bring the studio’s upcoming, all-new franchise to the PlayStation®3 computer entertainment system and the Xbox 360® videogame and entertainment system. This will be the first multiplatform release in Insomniac’s storied 16-year history. Published through the distinguished EA Partners program, the new title will mark the introduction

SOURCE


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 27, 2010)

Shadow of The Colossus, ICO may hit ps3 in Q1, 2011 

TSA’s reporting that the Team ICO Collection, which was first revealed by VG247 earlier this morning, will launch next year. Q1 to be exact.


*arielbowman.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/shadowofthecolossus.jpg *img41.imageshack.us/img41/44/ico300r.jpg  


The collection, which will see ICO and Shadow of the Colossus come together on the package, will be remastered and have full HD, and would be a perfect warm-up to Fumito Ueda’s next title The Last Guardian.

ICO released back in 2002 in Europe, while Shadow of the Colossus released in 2006, both for PS2.

-vg247


----------



## Moon_Raven (May 28, 2010)

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/contest3.jpg

*GM Giveaway : Prince of Persia – The Forgotten Sands*





> It’s contest time once again. My,  my…this is our second contest in less than a week – you lucky dogs, you.  This time we are giving away one copy of Ubisoft’s_* Prince  of Persia – The Forgotten Sands*_ for the amazing price of *FREE*.  That’s right, all you have to do is complete this phrase in the  craziest way possible:
> *“I  am the PRINCE OF PERSIA, because…”*
> Remember, we at Gamersmint, loathe  the simple and straight forward…so if you want to stand a chance to win  this contest, your entry will have to come straight out of the loony  bin. If you can manage to make us laugh, you win yourself the new Prince  of Persia game for the *Xbox 360*…and some major  respect. How AWESOME is that?!?
> *Here’s how you can  participate ( yes there are multiple ways)  -*
> ...


*www.gamersmint.com/?p=3971


----------



## tarey_g (May 28, 2010)

*The PC version of Alan Wake still exists  on Remedy's "hard drive" 
*according to the game's story writer Sam Lake.

Speaking  to a German gaming site Lake said he was hopeful the title would come  out on PC after Xbox 360 got an exclusivity window - in a similar vein  to Infinity Ward's Stimulus Map Pack for Modern Warfare 2.

 He said (Google translation): "The code for a  PC version of Alan Wake is still always on our hard drives. It would be  unreasonable, this work - and believe us, since much work goes in there  - just throw it away." 

 He added: "We know the Premium Policy  Publisher (i.e. exclusivity window deals). The latest example is the  stimulus for Modern Warfare Map Pack. This will only appear on Xbox 360  first and later for PC and Playstation. I can well imagine that Alan  Wake will suffer a similar fate. "

 Hear that PC gamers? A  similar fate. 

 Alan Wake PC is dead. Long live Alan Wake PC?

*www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=241518


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 28, 2010)

Wake ! its a month old news


----------



## varunb (May 31, 2010)

*Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood preview!*

Ok nvidiageek this is for you...smile

*Major Information regarding Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood*



> _
> 
> 1. The Villa Upgrades system will be back. Except it  won't be just a villa, but a whole sprawling city.__
> 
> ...


*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100530011528/assassinscreed/images/3/3f/Playmagazine_-_AC_BH_%283%29.jpg


*images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100530011434/assassinscreed/images/7/70/Playmagazine_-_AC_BH_%281%29.jpg


*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100530011525/assassinscreed/images/0/02/Playmagazine_-_AC_BH_%284%29.jpg

*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100530011528/assassinscreed/images/3/3f/Playmagazine_-_AC_BH_%283%29.jpg



*images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100530011543/assassinscreed/images/c/c4/Playmagazine_-_AC_BH_%285%29.jpg


*images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100530011958/assassinscreed/images/f/fd/Playmagazine_-_AC_BH_%286%29.jpg
*assassinscreed.wikia.com/wiki/File:Playmagazine_-_AC_BH_%283%29.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 31, 2010)

Awesome news. totally awesome.


----------



## varunb (May 31, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Awesome news. totally awesome.




I agree.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 1, 2010)

Beyond Good & Evil 2 is still in development



> Ubisoft has dismissed suggestions that Michel Ancel has left the  company, confirming that Beyond Good & Evil 2 is still in  development.
> World of the Rayman creator's supposed departure appeared on the internet last week. It was said  that Ancel had left to set up his own studio, and that the BG&E2  project had been cancelled as a result.
> But a Ubisoft representative told Eurogamer, "There are no changes on  the horizon."
> When asked if that means Ancel is still at Ubi and that BG&E2 is  still in development, the representative replied, "Yes."
> It's been two years since the sequel was first announced,  and since then there's been nothing more to see than the original teaser  trailer. Here's hoping more is revealed soon.


- Eurogamer


----------



## official (Jun 2, 2010)

waiting for this


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 2, 2010)

i like the last one.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 2, 2010)

Sh*t! O sh*t! Varun, you made my *year* not just a day. *EZIO!!!* Can't wait! Darn Ubi, you ROCK! Legit for me, period.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 2, 2010)

News made your year!!!! God damn it 

DCUO coming in November

 Sony Online Entertainment has more or less followed a one-a-year release  schedule when it comes to launching new massively multiplayer online  games in recent years. In 2007, the publisher pushed out Vanguard: Saga  of Heroes, with Pirates of the Burning Sea following in 2008 and Free  Realms in 2009. Today, the SOE firmed up its 2010 plans, saying DC  Universe Online will be available for the PlayStation 3 and PC this  November.  


  Speaking with GameSpot, an SOE representative also briefly delved into  the publisher's beta-testing plans for the game. While no concrete beta  window has been established, the rep did say that DC Universe Online  will benefit from a mass testing phase on both the PS3 and PC prior to  launch.

Source


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2010)

^Yeah, I can't wait to control older Ezio now.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 3, 2010)

Ubisoft new project teaser "UbiWorks"
*i45.tinypic.com/23vdjqw.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2010)

^Assassin's Creed III? Maybe. BTW, you can notice "AC" written at top with the eagle. So, CAN'T WAIT AGAIN!!  But he looks ugly! Sh*t!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 3, 2010)

May be !! with Assassin in Egypt


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2010)

^Yeah, that's what I meant. 

EDIT: It's definitely an AC game, 'cause you can see the throwin' knives and that belt is an epic assassins' belt. 

*ACIII's here people!*

PS3 b****es, here ya go: Killzone 3 Teaser Trailer


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, Sev being a hellghast


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 4, 2010)

APB System Requirements Revealed

*www.vg247.com/2010/06/03/apb-shots-look-nice-minimum-pc-specs-revealed/


----------



## skippednote (Jun 4, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Ubisoft new project teaser "UbiWorks"
> *i45.tinypic.com/23vdjqw.jpg


This must be the Prince of Nigeria


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 4, 2010)

Or, may be splinter cell set in Giza Pyramid.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 4, 2010)

Game seems to be setup in Egypt


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 4, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Or, may be splinter cell set in Giza Pyramid.



And what will it be called? Splinter Cell: Ancients?


----------



## varunb (Jun 4, 2010)

There's no need to go bonkers guys. Lets just wait for some official confirmation from Ubisoft. Announcing AC3 yet wud be like an overdose of AC for a lot of gamers out there. So it could be something else too...lets just wait & see what happens.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 4, 2010)

Logo reads AC and there is a blade in his hand


----------



## varunb (Jun 4, 2010)

Like I said that it could be something else too....so if people here wanna believe its AC3, fine but I would rather wait for some official news.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2010)

Can be an assassin's creed comic series!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 5, 2010)

Infamous 2 revealed

In 2009, Sucker Punch Productions released Infamous, a super-powered sandbox game that was a drastic departure from the studio's well-known Sly Cooper franchise. Venturing into new territory paid off for Sucker Punch; the PS3-exclusive Infamous has sold nearly 2 million copies, providing a combination of mobility and electrical powers that makes gamers feel like a true superhero. For Infamous 2, the team hopes to raise the bar even higher. A new look for hero Cole MacGrath is just the first step; a new city, new powers, and a powerful new foe await you in Infamous 2, and you can read all about it our exclusive 10-page story.

After you've satisfied your superhero curiosity, keep flipping those pages to see the issue's line-up of cool features. This month you'll find a column from Irrational Games' Ken Levine, the origins of ClapTrap from Gearbox's hit Borderlands, an interview with Edgar Wright (director of the upcoming movie Scott Pilgrim vs. the World), and a rundown of bizarre glitches that never made it into finished games.



Continue  - *gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2010/06/04/july_5F00_cover_5F00_reveal_5F00_9988.aspx


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> And what will it be called? Splinter Cell: Ancients?


may be splinter cell pyramid theory
or splinter cell:mummy agent


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 9, 2010)

Demo Confirmed for Mafia II

*www.vg247.com/2010/06/08/t2-q2-2010-financials-mafia-ii-demo-for-pc-ps3-and-360/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 10, 2010)

Confirmed E3 games

*2K Games

*Civilization V (PC)
Mafia II (PS3, 360, PC)
Spec   Ops: The Line (PS3, 360, PC)
X-Com (360, PC)


*505 Games

*Grease   (Wii, DS)
Naughty Bear (PS3, 360)
*

Activision*

Call   of Duty: Black Ops (PS3, 360, Wii, PC)
DJ Hero 2 (PS3, 360, Wii)
Guitar   Hero: Warriors of Rock (PS3, 360, Wii)
Spider-Man: Shattered  Dimensions (PS3, 360, Wii, DS)
True Crime (PS3, 360, PC)


*Atari*

Blade   Kitten (XBLA, PSN)
Test Drive Unlimited 2 (PS3, 360, PC)
The  Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings (PC)

*
Bethesda

*Brink   (PS3, 360, PC)
Fallout: New Vegas (PS3, 360, PC)
Hunted: The  Demon's Forge (PS3, 360, PC)
Rage (PS3, 360, PC)


*Capcom*

Bionic   Commando: Rearmed 2 (XBLA, PSN)
Dead Rising 2 (PS3, 360, PC)
Ghost   Trick: Phantom Detective (DS)
Marvel vs. Capcom 3 (PS3, 360)
Okamiden   (DS)
Sengoku BASARA: Samurai Heroes (PS3)


*Codemasters

*Bodycount   (PS3, 360)
F1 2010 (PS3, 360, PC)


*Disney

*Epic   Mickey (Wii)
Guilty Party (Wii)
Pirates of the Carribean: Armada  of the Damned (PS3, 360, PC)
Toy Story 3: The Video Game (PS3, 360,  PC)
Tron: Evolution (PS3, PC)


*Electronic Arts

*APB:  All Points Bulletin (PC)
Bulletstorm (PS3, 360, PC)
Crysis 2  (PS3, 360, PC)
Dead Space 2 (PS3, 360, PC)
EA Sports Active 2.0  (Wii)
EA Sports MMA (PS3, 360)
FIFA Soccer 11 (PS3, 360, Wii, DS,  PSP, PC)
Madden NFL 11 (PS3, 360, Wii, DS, PSP, PS2, PC)
Medal of  Honor (PS3, 360, PC)
Monopoly Streets (PS3, 360, Wii, DS)
NBA Jam  (Wii)
NCAA Football 11 (PS3, 360, PS2)
NHL 11 (PS3, 360)
NHL  Slapshot (Wii)
Rock Band 3 (PS3, 360, Wii)
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 11  (PS3, 360, Wii)
The Sims 3: Ambitions (PC)
The Sims 3 (PS3, 360)

*Ignition*
 Blacklight: Tango Down (PS3, 360, PC)
El Shaddai (PS3, 360)

*Konami*

Castlevania:  Lords of Shadow (PS3, 360)
Def Jam Rapstar (PS3, 360, Wii)
Lucha  Libre AAA: Heroes Del Ring (PS3, 360, Wii, PSP)
Metal Gear Solid:  Rising (PS3, 360, PC)
Ninety-Nine Nights II (360)
Pro Evolution  Soccer 2011 (PS3, 360)
Rush 'N Attack: Ex-Patriot (XBLA, PSN)
Saw  II (PS3, 360)
Silent Hill (TBA)
The Cages: Pro Style Batting  Practice (Wii)


*LucasArts

*Lego Star Wars III  (PS3, 360, Wii, DS, PSP, PS2, PC)
Monkey Island 2 SE (PS3, 360, PC)
Star   Wars: The Force Unleashed II (PS3, 360, Wii, DS, PSP, PC)
Star Wars:  The Old Republic (PC)


*Majesco*

Babysitting Mama  (Wii)
Crafting Mama (DS)
Greg Hastings Paintball 2 (PS3, 360,  Wii)
Monster Tale (DS)
Swords (Wii)
Zumba Fitness (Wii)


*Microsoft

*Fable   III (360, PC)
Gears of War 3 (360)
Halo: Reach (360)
Project  Natal (360)


*Namco Bandai

*Ace Combat: Joint  Assault (PSP)
Clash of the Titans (PS3, 360)
Enslaved (PS3, 360)
Dragon   Ball: Origins 2 (DS)
Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 (PS3, 360)
Pac   Man 2010 (TBA)
Splatterhouse (PS3, 360)


*Natsume*

Gabrielle's   Ghostly Groove (DS)
Harvest Moon: Grand Bazaar (DS)
Lufia: Curse  of the Sinistrals (DS)
Rune Factory 3: A Fantasy Harvest Moon (DS)

*Nintendo*

3DS
Metroid:  Other M (Wii)
Wii Party (Wii)
Zelda (Wii)

*Sega

*Phantasy  Star Portable 2 (PSP)
The Conduit 2 (Wii)
Tournament of Legends  (Wii)
Total War: Shogun 2 (PC)
Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 1  (XBLA, PSN)
Sonic Colors (Wii, DS)
Valkyria Chronicles II (PSP)
Vanquish   (PS3, 360)


*Sony

*DC Universe (PS3, PC)
EyePet   (PS3)
Free Realms (PS3, PC)
God of War: Ghost of Sparta (PSP)
Gran   Turismo 5 (PS3)
Hot Shots Tennis: Get a Grip (PSP)
Invizimals  (PSP)
Killzone 3 (PS3)
LittleBigPlanet 2 (PS3)
Move Party (PS3)
Playstation   Move
SOCOM 4 (PS3)
Sports Champions (PS3)
Slider (PS3)
TV  Superstars (PS3)
The Fight: Lights Out (PS3)
The Last Guardian  (PS3)
The Shoot (PS3)

*Southpeak*
 Nail'd (PS3, 360, PC)
Two Worlds II (PS3, 360, PC)

*Square Enix*

Deus Ex:  Human Revolution (PS3, 360, PC)
Dungeon Siege 3 (PS3, 360, PC)
Final   Fantasy XIV (PS3, PC)
Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes Of Light (DS)
Front   Mission Evolved (PS3, 360, PC)
Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days (PS3,  360, PC)
Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep (PSP)
Kingdom Hearts:  Re:coded (DS)
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light (XBLA, PSN)
The  3rd Birthday (PSP)


*Ubisoft

*Assassin's Creed:  Brotherhood (PS3, 360, PC)
R.U.S.E. (PS3, 360, PC)
Shaun White  Skateboarding (PS3, 360, Wii, PC)
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future  Soldier (PS3, 360, Wii, DS, PSP, PC)
Tom Clancy's HAWX 2 (PS3, 360,  PC)

*Valve

*Portal 2 (360, PC, Mac)


*Warner  Bros

*Batman: The Brave And The Bold (Wii, DS)
F.E.A.R. 3  (PS3, 360, PC)
Lego Harry Potter: Years 1-4 (PS3, 360, Wii, DS, PSP,  PC)
Lego Universe (PC)
Scooby Doo and the Spooky Swamp (Wii, DS,  PS2)
Super Scribblenauts (DS)
The Legend of the Guardians: The  Owls of Ga'Hoole (PS3, 360, Wii, DS)
The Lord of the Rings: Aragorn's  Quest (TBA)
The Lord of the Rings: War in the North (PS3, 360, PC)
Vacation   Isle: Beach Party (Wii)


News bits:

* Portal 2 delayed to 2011
* Kingdom Hearts has been confirmed for DS
* First 3d game is coming for ps3 tomorrow
* Team Fortress 2 will be available to MAC users(ONLY) from tomorrow.
* Microsoft Game distribution service is now selling games which are not GFWL labeled.


----------



## Moon_Raven (Jun 11, 2010)

Some great news and contests I bring with me

*Gamersmint Swag : Two UFC 2010 Tees up for Grabs*


*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/contest-ufc-copy.jpg



> Taking part is really simple. All you need to do is tell us *“Who your favorite UFC Fighter  is”*.  Send in your entries using any of the two stated  methods. Good luck and may the _luckiest_ men win!
> 
> 
> Email us your favorite star’s name to *debabrata@gamersmint.com*
> Leave a comment below stating your favorite fighter’s name.


Take part here

*International Cricket 2010 : Contest*

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/cricket-contest-copy3.jpg

But, you get a chance walk away with a copy of the game for free.  Isn’t that awesome or what? All you need to do is answer the three  simple question given below and send us your entries following these  simple steps –


> *1) Who won T20 World Cup 2010?*
> *2) When is International Cricket 2010 releasing in India?*
> *3) Who is known as the Master Blaster?*
> 
> ...



Take part here

*Review : Red Dead Redemption – The Wildest West Experience is here*

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/red-dead-redemption-44a30ff1d55696.jpg



> _Red Dead Redemption_ – the classic Wild Westerner from Rockstar  Games and a spiritual successor to 2004’s _Red Dead Revolver_,  finally nods its release after recurring delays. Coming from developers  of the cult _Grand Theft Auto_ series, the speculation machinery  has been working overtime to determine if RDR is simply GTA painted in  Western colors or an absolutely new bunny from the studio’s magical hat.  Laying all that (and any eager reader’s anxiety) to rest, it’s a  pleasure to conclude that Red Dead Redemption is a balanced mix of both  and an absolute masterpiece! While taking a step back in timeline, it  takes giant leaps forward to establish genre-defining benchmarks which  are both fresh and hard to surpass. Besides being the finest West based  title ever, it is also one of the best games of 2010 so far.


Read full review here


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 13, 2010)

*Patrice Desilets Leaves UBI*


*gameinformer.com/resized-image.ashx/__size/200x0/__key/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles/00.00.00.00.06.Ubisoft.Assassins+Creed/7563.Patrice-200.jpg


Patrice Desilets who is a well known game maker and is behind the games like Prince Of Persia: Sands of time(creative director) and Assassins Creed Franchise(creative director) Left UBISoft. The reasons are still unclear. But considering the departure of Clint Hocking who the person behind Splinter Cell and Far Cry 2.. This can be considered as a major blow for UBISoft Montreal.

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------

Here's the statement that CVG spotted on the Crysis 2 site:  
"Looking to get your hands on Crysis 2 early? Now is  your chance! Early registrations will be tracked, and our first wave of  users will have a chance to win a key as and when the Crysis 2 beta  takes place. All you need to do is sign up early and one day in the near  future you may be receiving a mail with an invite to the game."​  No word on _when_ Crytek plans on launching the beta, but the  new site's expected to go live at around 3:00 a.m. PST tomorrow morning.  That'll be your first shot at scoring a key, so fans had best pick up a  case of Red Bull or set their alarms early.


head to *www.mycrysis.com/portal.php


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 14, 2010)

Crysis 2 Confirmed 3D Support

*www.product-reviews.net/2010/06/14/e3-2010-ps3-crysis-2-is-going-3d-confirmed/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2010)

So, Ezio, you suck! 

ACIII ain't gonna be good.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 14, 2010)

AC Brotherhood E3 trailer its just awesome.

*www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=250959/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 15, 2010)

*New Xbox 360 Announced and Priced*

*epicbattleaxe.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/NewXbox360.jpg

Priced at $299, new Xbox 360 will have sleek new design, 250gb HDD, built in Wifi. And the good news is... It is shipping today.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 15, 2010)

Raiden just cut the cars into 2.

MGS Rising


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 15, 2010)

new Xbox looks like a PC.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 15, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> new Xbox looks like a PC.


More like an Alienware cabinet.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't mind till it runs the game


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 15, 2010)

what are its tech specs............


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 15, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> new Xbox looks like a PC.





Ethan_Hunt said:


> More like an Alienware cabinet.



more like having a minitruck bumped into a Dell minitower cabinet


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 17, 2010)

ValvE confirmed that Portal 2 will be coming to PS3 along with X360,PC, MAC. PS3! Now.. that's surprising.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 17, 2010)

PS3 has lots of exclusive access


----------



## aby geek (Jun 17, 2010)

crysis 2 is confirmed autumn 2010 , any one got a date yet?

*pc.ign.com/index/upcoming.html

i dont like this.

if you guys have updated dates please post.

though the dates are nasty the games are all lovely.

new xbox for 16k or more?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 17, 2010)

Doesn't anybody care about God Of War: The Ghost of Sparta?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 17, 2010)

here u go soney it should be here latest by sep.
IGN Advertisement


found this if its any use for you.
*gaming.icrontic.com/news/capcom-unveils-lineup-of-2011-releases/


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 20, 2010)

Darksiders for PC delayed to September

Rumor: Darksiders for the PC delayed to September


----------



## yearcut (Jun 27, 2010)

*www.projectfateh.com/images/downloadnow.jpg

UTV IndiaGames Ltd. Releases Free First Person Shooter game based on 26/11 Mumbai Terror Attacks. The game have action-packed 3 levels, in which you can shoot out those terrorists who have no heart and save hostages. The gamer, who plays an NSG commando, uses a variety of weapons and special combat techniques to infiltrate the Taj and CST Railway Station. This game is a 3D First Person Shooter (FPS), a very much loved game genre. You can roam Taj Hotel lobby and corridor, the cst station and much more. You have to go door-to-door searching for hostages and terrorists. You have to defuse bombs planted by terrorists and rescue hostages.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 30, 2010)

FF fans

VG247  Blog Archive  Final Fantasy XIV releasing in September for PC, PS3 version coming in March


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> FF fans
> 
> VG247  Blog Archive  Final Fantasy XIV releasing in September for PC, PS3 version coming in March



yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
ff on PC after a long time


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 1, 2010)

It's a pay-to-play MMORPG. Get ready to shell out $59 for the game and $15 as subscription fees every month. Happy FFing.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 1, 2010)

You got FFed !


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2010)

faaaaaaaaaaaaaak


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 3, 2010)

Infamous 2 Gameplay Video.

VG247  Blog Archive  inFamous 2: Leaked gameplay video is rather awesome [UPDATE]


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 9, 2010)

Mafia II PC System Requirements Revealed


> MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP (SP2 or later) / Windows Vista / Windows 7
> Processor: Pentium D 3Ghz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (Dual core) or higher
> RAM: 1.5 GB
> ...



Official PC Specs!! By 2K Games - 2K Forums


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2010)

wtf??
it must be badly optimized


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 14, 2010)

Kane and Lynch coming a week early on 17th August


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 17, 2010)

StarCraft 2 MSR announced:

StarCraft II is the most anticipated PC game in ages, and today  Blizzard announced the game's system requirements. Does your PC have  what it takes? Read on to find out.
*Minimum System Requirements*:*

*PC*: Windows XP/Windows Vista/Windows 7 (Latest Service Packs)  with DirectX 9.0c
2.6 GHz Pentium IV or equivalent AMD Athlon processor
128 MB PCIe NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT or ATI Radeon 9800 PRO video card or  better

*Mac*: Mac OS X 10.5.8, 10.6.2 or newer
Intel Processor
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT or ATI Radeon X1600 or better

*PC/Mac*: 12 GB available HD space
1 GB RAM (1.5 GB required for Windows Vista/Windows 7 users, 2 GB for  Mac users) 
DVD-ROM drive 
Broadband Internet connection
1024X720 minimum display resolution

_*Note: Due to potential programming changes, the Minimum System  Requirements for this game may change over time._

*Recommended Specifications:*

*PC*: Windows Vista/Windows 7 
Dual Core 2.4Ghz Processor 
2 GB RAM 
512 MB NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX or ATI Radeon HD 3870 or better

*Mac*: Intel Core 2 Duo processor 
4 GB system RAM 
NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT or ATI Radeon HD 4670 or better


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes,my pc has got what it takes to run the game. . Finally a good strategy game after a long time.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 22, 2010)

Mafia II Demo Coming 10th August

News: Mafia 2 demo release date nailed - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 22, 2010)

Eidos Commandos 5 any news?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2010)

Street Fighter X Tekken was announced in comicon today for playstation 3 and Xbox 360... The roster, release dates are yet to be released.

*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/...edia_5F00_Gallery/streetfighterxtekken018.jpg


----------



## varunb (Jul 28, 2010)

*Assassins Creed: Brotherhood - Multiplayer beta in September*

_Assassin’s Creed: Brotherhood _is one of the  most highly anticipated videogame releases of this year, and PlayStation  3 gamers will be able to get an early taste of the forthcoming  blockbuster release when the official multiplayer beta testing phase  begins. Originally stated to arrive on the PlayStation Network this  Autumn, new details have emerged from the San Diego Comic Con,  confirming that the _Assassin’s Creed: Brotherhood _multiplayer beta testing phase will launch in September.


Assassin?s Creed: Brotherhood Multiplayer Beta Date Confirmed


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2010)

^^agree with that


----------



## varunb (Aug 2, 2010)

*Assassin’s Creed: Brotherhood and AC III*

According to this news, we will see the last of Ezio in AC: Brotherhood. I don't know whether he will die or not but the producers have already decided that Ezio will not be in the Assassin's Creed 3:



> *Assassin’s Creed: Brotherhood *will be ending Ezio history. “In  *Assassin’s Creed 3* will be another new campaign setting, and a new  hero.” Said producer Jean-Francois Boivin Gamerzines in an interview  when asked about the site of action and new characters in the subsequent  series of titles on medieval murderers. By the way, if someone does not  know Assassin’s Creed III does not appear before 2012, as razrbotchiki  take a one-year break after the release of Brotherhood in November this  year.



*globalist.org.ua/eng/1445280-assas...d-and-assassins-creed-3-ubisoft-likes-secrets


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 2, 2010)

Medal of Honor Comes With Battlefield 3 BETA

Medal Of Honor will provide access to the Battlefield 3 beta. This is the first official statement regarding Battlefield 3. 

And no, it's not a sequel to Bad Company 2, but to Battlefield 2 (2005).


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 4, 2010)

WTF Crysis 2 got delayed to next year

VG247  Blog Archive  Crysis 2 delayed into next year


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 4, 2010)

^ now thats bad news


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Assassin’s Creed: Brotherhood and AC III*



varunb said:


> According to this news, we will see the last of Ezio in AC: Brotherhood. I don't know whether he will die or not but the producers have already decided that Ezio will not be in the Assassin's Creed 3:
> 
> 
> 
> Assassin’s Creed: Brotherhood and Assassin’s Creed 3 – Ubisoft likes secrets :: Ukrainian Globalist



EPIC CRIES, from me.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 5, 2010)

StarCraft 2 sold more than 1.2 million copies within 48 hours of it's release. Which is maximum for any RTS game.

Source: IGNdailyFix


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 5, 2010)

Typical. Blizzard is born for RTS glory.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 10, 2010)

Assassins Creed Brotherhood Collector's Edition


*www.1up.com/media?id=3835278&type=lg

With some notable exceptions, most collector's  editions cost $10 more than the standard version, sometimes even $20 on  the high-end. So when a publisher tacks on an extra _forty dollars_ to a price, they're sending a clear message: "this is great stuff" -- and also, "we need money." Such is the case with the Assassin's Creed Brotherhood  Collector's Edition, announced today by Ubisoft for a cool $99.99, and  perfect for fans of the series and fans of creepy dolls alike.    The PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 CE includes some of the usual features,  like an exclusive art book, and a bonus disc with a making-of video,  preview of the comic, trailers, and the game soundtrack. Other  inclusions are more ambitious, like two exclusive single-player maps for  use in-game, or an actual hard copy strategy map of Rome. But the coup  de grace has to be the jack-in-the-box. GameStop customers can snag the  Harlequin model (above), while orders from other retailers will have to  be happy with the Doctor (below).   
  Eager customers can pre-order now, and just have to choose which  figurine they want._

*www.1up.com/media?id=3835279&type=lg
_*
source: 1UP.com*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW! LOoks awesome!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 12, 2010)

CoD: Black Ops Hardened and Prestegious Edition Revealed 

The official website reads....


Today, we unveil the *Hardened* and *Prestige* editions of  Call of Duty: Black Ops! Embedded below is a video introducing the RC-XD  killstreak reward, which features in the Prestige Edition of the game

[youtube]0MjcEeTmEys[/youtube]


*Hardened Edition:*
   - Call of Duty: Black Ops full game
- Premium, special-edition SteelBook™ case
- Limited edition Black Ops collector’s medal w/display case
- 4 additional co-op maps not included in the standard edition of the game
- Special Black Ops Xbox Live or PlayStation Home avatar outfit 

*Prestige Edition:*
  The Prestige Edition is what every hardcore Call of Duty fan needs. It includes everything in the *Hardened Edition*, along with a real remote-control vehicle modeled after the in-game RC-XD killstreak reward! The RC-XD’s features include:
   - Video & audio sent wirelessly to remote transmitter (200 ft. range)
- 2” backlit TFT 220 x176 color screen built into RC controller
- Digital proportional steering and throttle
- Independent suspension
- High and low speed settings
- Custom pistol grip style RC controller
- Display stand 







*cdn3.callofduty.com/hub/intel/355/CODBO_360_PE_Spread.jpg




*cdn3.callofduty.com/hub/intel/355/CODBO_360_PE_Box_Front.jpg


*cdn3.callofduty.com/hub/intel/355/CODBO_360_HE_Spread.jpg




The RC-XD included in the *Prestige Edition* is a fully  functioning surveillance device that is remotely controlled and  transmits wireless video and audio back to the RC controller in real  time. Every detail is modeled after the in-game RC-XD killstreak  vehicle.
  Both the Hardened and Prestige editions are in *limited supply


Preorder from here


official page



* UBISoft changes DRM for R.U.S.E 


The poorly-received 'always-on' DRM  utilized by Ubisoft for Assassin's Creed II and other recent PC releases  will not be enacted for the publisher's next title for the platform, as  a company representative has revealed that the upcoming strategy game  R.U.S.E. will instead use Valve's Steamworks service.


 The previously-used DRM, which forced players of single-player games  like Assassin's Creed II to keep an online connection at all times,  found itself the target of derision from fans and attackers.A Ubisoft representative on R.U.S.E.'s official forums  stated that the company will use the Steamworks application  programming interface to authenticate copies of the game. Owners of the  game will be required to activate the game online, but will not face the  constant authentication the previous DRM required. As a result, the  single-player mode of the game can be enjoyed offline. 
 R.U.S.E. is due out on the PC, PlayStation 3, and Xbox 360 in a  little over a month on September 17. Strategy fans -- does the new DRM  affect your intent to purchase the game on the PC?


----------



## varunb (Aug 13, 2010)

1. *Deus Ex Human Evolution* new trailer (HD):

YouTube - New Deus Ex Human Evolution Gameplay trailer

2. *Crysis 2* will be out on the 22nd of March, 2011 in North America and the 25th of March, 2011 in Europe.

Source: *www.gamingunion.net/news/ea-nail-down-solid-crysis-2-release-date--2442.html


----------



## varunb (Aug 19, 2010)

*Assassin's Creed brotherhood updated impressions*

Assassin's Creed brotherhood updated impressions

Gamespot had a chance to have a look at the demo shown at Gamescom. What they got to see was:



Squad management feature.
Saving an innocent person from the guards. Ezio gets the option to recruit that saved citizen in its squad.
Pigeon  coups but in Brotherhoods they'll serve a real purpose--you'll use the  birds to communicate remotely and take on missions abroad.
Parachute, which was given to Ezio by Leonardo Da Vinci in order to quietly descend from high places.
Campaign  structure is "not exactly the same as it was in AC2", and that the team  will be "showing a little bit more of the present" in reference to  Desmond's story.
 
*Source: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood Updated Impressions - Xbox 360 News at GameSpot*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 19, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHY17iduFmg&feature=player_embedded

And, it releases in *March 2011*.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 19, 2010)

By now.. most of you guys would have come to know that, At GamesCom.. Bioware announced MassEffect 2 for PS3 which will be coming out in January 2011.

Asked about ambiguous position the players will be in while playing ME2 without playing ME1.. Ea official replied...



> "We're making sure there's a really seamless introduction to the world of Mass Effect, for players that haven't experienced it before," he told VG247. "So even though it's Mass Effect 2 specifically, we're making sured there's a nice introduction experience, that provides the backstory and the things that have happened up to that point in the universe, and makes it a really seamless introduction."
> 
> "We haven't revealed what that is yet," he continued. "It'll be something that provides a good introduction and provides a lot of the backstory and introduces you well to the story-arc, and kind of makes you feel like you're part of it all. And then you can jump right into the action in Mass Effect 2."



PS3 version of the game will have all the DLCs that have been released on the Disc.

source: 1up


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2010)

nfs hot persuit is making waves at gamescom


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 21, 2010)

They say with in few weeks if not days, they are going to release a jailbreak for ps3. 

interview with bbc

eurogamer's digital foundry analysis of jailbreak 


watch cnet video about jailbreak(includes video of it)

uncharted 2 gameplay with jailbreak

It is priced at sweet 150$ 

what do you say, guys?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes it almost looks true some games are not working but would be fixed


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 22, 2010)

psjailbreak cloned, already

By the makers own admission, the PSJailbreak has already been 'cloned'. Upon their website (which is now partially accessible), there is a message which states the following (been there since the start, although not many have been able to see)- "Beware of imitators and chinese knock-offs, PS Jailbreak is the original solution, Buy original for warranty and support". Upon analysis of the text, the clearly wouldn't let people know there are 'knock-offs' in existance if there weren't. Although, from their later plea to buy the 'original for warranty and support', this suggests that the knock-offs do actually work otherwise they would say they don't. This whole device has been a bit of a 'mystery' and perhaps it is all over mainland China right now. Check the image to the left inside to see the full 'warning'.

On a related note, another website has reported (a couple of days ago) that clones are set to brace the market as early as next week, here's what psx-scene stated "We've heard from numerous sources that their PS Jailbreak clones will be hitting as early as next week."

If true, this highly raises the possibility of the code becoming public domain and the hack essentially becoming as free as custom firmwares of the past. Time will tell.


----------



## varunb (Aug 23, 2010)

*Halo Reach leaked*

*News 1:*

Halo Reach for 360 has been leaked on the torrent sites. 

Microsoft placed _Halo: Reach_ on its Xbox Marketplace website, downloadable at a cost of 99,999 Microsoft points, a price _PC Mag_ described as "seemingly impossible". It was intended to only be accessible to approved reviewers,  but a group of hackers managed to bypass the security, and download the  game in full. 

Source: Halo: Reach leaks onto the net - Story - Entertainment - 3 News


*News 2:*
                                                                                          *www.shacknews.com/images/generated/4c72e6a33629f_featured_without_text_me2shadowaug23.jpg                 
*Mass Effect 2 DLC 'Lair of the Shadow Broker' Coming to PC and Xbox 360 on Sept. 7

*"Lair of the Shadow Broker" content will feature Mass Effect alum  Liara T'Soni as she tracks down the nefarious Shadow Broker to his (or  her) lair. (Didn't see that coming, did you?)  Along with new achievements the content promises players will have the  opportunity to "continue a relationship with Liara." That's going to be  an awkward conversation when she finds out we _totally_ hooked up with another alien... or that lady from Chuck


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 30, 2010)

AMD Kills ATI Brand, Future Products to Feature Brand Change

his had to happen eventually, and it did just happen: AMD has dissolved the ATI brand completely, and consolidated ATI brands, such as Radeon  and FirePro under the AMD main brand. Under the new branding scheme, new graphics products AMD launches (such as the upcoming Radeon HD 6000 series), will do away with "ATI" completely from the logo, marketing material, and so on, and the market will, as it already has been doing since the AMD-ATI merger, albeit informally, refer to Radeon/FirePro products as "AMD Radeon" and "AMD FirePro".

AMD explains its move as an "evolution of the AMD brand portfolio", saying that consolidation of ATI-branded products under the main brand results in reduced marketing overhead. It claims to have surveyed several thousand discrete graphics-aware users in in the U.S., U.K., Germany, China, Japan, Brazil, and Russia. The survey revealed that when made aware of ATI-AMD merger, AMD preference triples; AMD brand is stronger than ATI (against graphics competitors); and that people see Radeon and FirePro product names more conspicuous than ATI, indicating a "permission" to consolidate ATI into AMD. The survey was conducted entirely by AMD.


*i.tpucdn.com/img/10-08-30/170a_thm.jpg

*i.tpucdn.com/img/10-08-30/170c_thm.jpg


source: Techpowerup


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 30, 2010)

^good. Now we will have less confusion when discussing amd products


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 30, 2010)

ok a simple AMD .................


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2010)

^^^thats a nice move

*anyways anyone heard of neverwinternights game to be launched*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 1, 2010)

[size"5"]New 360 controller to feature transforming D pad[/size]

MS executive Nelson stated...

"We've heard from the community that you're not big fans of the D pad, so the engineers went back into the laboratory and came up with this ingenious solution," 

The solution is a patented D pad that switches from a disc configuration to a raised plus sign by twisting the pad around. The new pad will also feature a revised color scheme with buttons in shades of gray instead of the candy-colored gems Microsoft has used since the debut of the original Xbox. Hryb said the pad also boasts other improvements, though he didn't specify what those were.

The pursuit of precision comes with a price, as the new controller will only be available bundled with Microsoft's play-and-charge controller kit for $65. The new controller will be available in the US November 9, with a European debut expected sometime in February. 

*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2010/242/xbox360dpad_19508_screen.jpg


[youtube]kz6aTTKE6hE[/youtube]


Source: Gamespot


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 4, 2010)

Duke Nukem Forever slated to release in 2011 for pc,ps3,360

PAX Prime 2010: Gearbox president Randy Pitchford confirms that his studio has taken over the long, long, long-awaited shooter, which will be playable on the PAX Prime floor.

Read more...


----------



## vk1986 (Sep 4, 2010)

i like contra pls send link


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2010)

vk1986 said:


> i like contra pls send link


You MAD? This looks like a pirate forum to you? and honestly NO ONE PLAYS CONTRA ANYMORE(was a lovely game though)


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 4, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Duke Nukem Forever slated to release in 2011 for pc,ps3,360
> 
> PAX Prime 2010: Gearbox president Randy Pitchford confirms that his studio has taken over the long, long, long-awaited shooter, which will be playable on the PAX Prime floor.
> 
> Read more...



i have seen the trailer from youtube
I wasn't too impressed
seriously, waiting for 9 years for the game to come through,
that's the best they can do?
seriously Epic studios sucks


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 4, 2010)

okay does anybody know where do i get the Doom 3 update(1.3) patch and widescreen (16:9 aspect ratio) patch?


----------



## varunb (Sep 4, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> i have seen the trailer from youtube
> I wasn't too impressed
> seriously, waiting for 9 years for the game to come through,
> that's the best they can do?
> seriously Epic studios sucks



The game isn't even out yet so there's no need to make preconceived notions. The trailers do not represent the actual gameplay. Also, its not the Epic studios but Gearbox software which are developing the game & its being published by 2K Games.


----------



## official (Sep 5, 2010)

The Witcher 2 Assassins of Kings latest screenshots-

*a.imageshack.us/img530/5497/pk6595thewitcher2screen.th.jpg


*a.imageshack.us/img52/8013/251907234.th.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 8, 2010)

Sony Released Firmware update to Cease PSJailbreak

Sony has officially released a new firmware update for PS3, version 3.42, which seems to only include "additional security features" as explained by Sony's director of hardware marketing John Koller in the official announcement on the PlayStation Blog.

As rumored and then confirmed by Eurogamer, this firmware update's intention was to stop the much-discussed "PSJailbreak" exploit -- in which users used a USB dongle to "fool" a system into thinking it is a debug unit, allowing installation of "unsigned code " (the expectation being pirate games) on the system.

Users who wish to continue to connect to PlayStation Network are required to upgrade to 3.42, but Eurogamer's Rich Leadbetter claims that "people who have the Jailbreak are sticking to 3.41 and using a proxy server bypass to remain online."


Bioware Released ME2 stats

*www.1up.com/media/03/8/4/2/lg/187.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 9, 2010)

tkin said:


> and honestly NO ONE PLAYS CONTRA ANYMORE


WRONG  , Just played it few weekend ago with my friend. It was awesome.


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 16, 2010)

Capcom has just confirmed that Devil May Cry 5 is in the works for PS3 and Xbox 360.

*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_237823.jpg

*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_237822.jpg

The title, DMC, is being developed by Heavenly Sword and Enslaved developer Ninja Theory – and was announced just now at Tokyo Games Show.
Capcom called the title a “rebirth” at the event – and it’s not hard to see why. Dante is now a teenager.
“We’re taking a younger Dante” that incorporates the youth culture of today, from fashion to music to street art etc.,” said Ninja theory boss Tameem Antoniades.

Here is the trailer

[youtube]aK30-2pf4Lc[/youtube]

Source: CVG


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 16, 2010)

I have to admit,both DMC and Heavenly Sword, at times, beats God of War. Now with DMC at ninja theory's hands... nothing stops me from getting exited.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2010)

the main character of DMC in the above pics looks lame


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> the main character of DMC in the above pics looks lame



My thoughts exactly. Read somewhere they are going to add a western touch in future DMC games. Let's see how it fares out.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 16, 2010)

damn the characters, i only care about the hack'n'slash part and i know its gonna be epic no matter what.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 16, 2010)

The last Guardian looks very hot


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 16, 2010)

is DevilMayCry series playable with keyboard?
or is a controller must?


----------



## quan chi (Sep 16, 2010)

Dmc at its worst.Anyways i have no objection to this game unless they remove the tag dmc from it and rename it to anything else.
The game engine resembles too much with the diesel engine.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> is DevilMayCry series playable with keyboard?
> or is a controller must?



It is playable with keyboard but a controller is recommended.


----------



## official (Sep 17, 2010)

If that guy is Dante..then he looks definately GAY...what are those fools doing at capcom???


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2010)

Dante looks like a emo zombie twice killed in that trailer, if that character stays I won't touch dmc, first of all bring back the white hair, and also I need nero, liked the devil hand(or whatever) he had, and had the best looking blade I've seen.


----------



## official (Sep 18, 2010)

@tkin- yup you said it correct bro!!
this dante looks like ass..dmc3 and dmc4 were perfect. what on earth made them think that the DMC needed a reboot...and that with this stupid looking kid????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't have anything to say about Dante.. until the game releases. I have to admit.. he looks skinny. May be his looks is a part of the touch to make him look like 20- kid. Lets wait and see.. judging the game based on the first teaser seems a bit far fetched.


----------



## tkin (Sep 18, 2010)

official said:


> @tkin- yup you said it correct bro!!
> this dante looks like ass..dmc3 and dmc4 were perfect. what on earth made them think that the DMC needed a reboot...and that with this stupid looking kid????


Its capcom after all, known to kill good game like that, dark void was a nice concept, they screwed the controls and added nVdia PhysX(which no gpu can run at high), then there was Bionic Commando, another game butchered.

DMC is dead, keep it to yourself capcom, I'm more interested in a hack n slash game called *Alice: Madness Returns*, early looks are positive, the last alice game was nice, hope this one can continue it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 18, 2010)

^Mate, Bionic Commando was awesome. 

BC2: Vietnam looks kickass!


----------



## quan chi (Sep 18, 2010)

tkin said:


> I then there was Bionic Commando, another game butchered.



sorry but i think bionic commando was quite good irrespective of that abrupt ending.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 18, 2010)

Help me understanding here. All they released was one teaser.. and every one is telling that the saga is no more. Whats up with you!?? Its just a teaser.

And bionic commando, was bad indeed. Well, at least for me.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 18, 2010)

As i always say tastes differ.But bionic commando if looked upon as a general game then indeed its has many flaws.
But if seen from the hack n slash specially wolverine kinda perspective then it matches and quite successfully touches up to the higher ranks of this genre.
some boss fights were quite satisfying.
Bionic commando needs that you master every control of it perfectly and the arm itself if controlled properly is sufficient enough to send the enemies to oblivion.
Many compare it to spiderman and yes indeed i also thought so at first.But both are quite different.
At higher difficulty levels if you can manage to pull out those combos using that arm then it matches with a pretty decent hack-n-slash standard.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2010)

The new DMC will obsiously be a great game, but its the Dante's looks people are concerned about...he looks like crap!!!


----------



## quan chi (Sep 19, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> The new DMC will obsiously be a great game, but its the Dante's looks people are concerned about...he looks like crap!!!



Quite true.i infact quite liked the new realistic physics implemented in this game where when that character lifts those heavy objects it really slows him down a bit which shows the weight of the object.

But dante is the real tragedy here.you should see the youtube video comments they are damn hilarious!


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2010)

@quan..its not just youtube, its everywhere!


----------



## quan chi (Sep 19, 2010)

^^yeah i know its everywhere youtube was just an example.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2010)

those "commenters" have a IQ of about 10 maximum, they are judging a game by its trailer. Pathetic. pfft.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 20, 2010)

Same happened to infamous 2's new cole..most of the fans(probably guys with IQ about 10 maximum  ) hated his new appearance, suckerpunch changed it back....may be ninja theory will do the same with dante..


----------



## quan chi (Sep 20, 2010)

^^any news yet on halo 3 for pc.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 21, 2010)

^^TBH, halo 3 is good, but not so great...
but ODST and reach are worth getting an x360...
and for pc..haha, forget it!


----------



## quan chi (Sep 21, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^TBH, halo 3 is good, but not so great...
> but ODST and reach are worth getting an x360...
> and for pc..haha, forget it!


actually i have read the opposite halo 3 is great but reach is subpar.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 21, 2010)

for the people who played and liked halo 1 and 2, 3 might not offer a whole lot of content...
reach is subpar?..oh my goodness!!!!...
dont listen to them, go play it! its great!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2010)

quan chi said:


> actually i have read the opposite halo 3 is great but reach is subpar.



Reach is not subpar by any means. Ofcourse it is not the God of games like IGN and Gamespot are touting it to be but by no means is it a bad or even a decent game. It's a great, engaging game that is fun, fast and full of action. Haven't played 3 yet so can't comment on it.


----------



## official (Sep 22, 2010)

played halo 1 and frankly speaking i liked it..so i tried halo 2 but to my dissapointment it did not turn out to be as good as the previous one....any way never touched halo 3 yet..dunno much about reach but i heard few saying it is a good game. 
but what i am really waiting for is fable3 for PC... fable 1  though had kiddish grafix..(although almost all microsoft games hav) but was quite fun....
does anyone know wen dead rising2 is coming for PC?? any idea


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 22, 2010)

The official release date is September 28.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2010)

any news of CIV V guyzzzz????

oh no 
this cant be true
CIV V is out already

Sid Meier's Civilization V Review for PC - GameSpot


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 28, 2010)

L4D Sacrifice coming on Oct,5 

Are you interested n revisiting Zoey, Bill, Francis, and Louis? New DLC for L4D 1 and L4D 2 is on the way, and it tells the tale of the original foursome’s quest south. As the title suggests, one of these beloved zombie-slayers kicks the bucket.

There will be individual DLC for each game. If you get The Sacrifice for Left 4 Dead 1, you’ll get maps for cooperative, versus, and survival, obviously playing as the original four survivors. The Left 4 Dead 2 DLC allows you to play as the L4D 1’s survivors, but obviously uses L4D 2’s engine, weapons, and special infected. Also, this DLC incorporates "sacrificial gameplay" into the finale, which allows the players to decide who lives or dies.

You may be scratching your head and saying, "but Tim, the L4D 2 DLC, The Passing, already revealed who died." To that I say you are correct, but for now we should all enjoy a little bit of non-canonical death. I haven't had had this kind of power over my co-op buddies since betraying my best friend at the end of Streets of Rage.

Each DLC pack is 560 MS Points, or free if you’re using a PC. Will you be returning to thin out the zombie hordes on October 5

Souce: Gameinformer






expected system requirements for MOH beta that is coming on oct 4 are,

The minimum specs are as follows:

Operating System - Windows XP (SP3), Windows Vista (SP2), Windows 7
Processor - Pentium D, 3.2GHz / Core 2 Duo, 2.0GHz / Athlon 64 X2
Memory - 2GB RAM
Video Card - Video card must be 256MB or more and contain these chipsets or better: NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT ; ATI X1900. Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported. Updates to your video and sound card drivers may be required.
HDD Space - 9GB
Soundcard - Soundcard with DirectX 9.0c compatibility
DirectX - DirectX 9.0c
Disc Drive - 8x or faster CD/DVD Drive
And here are the recommended specs:
Operating System - Windows Vista (SP2), Windows 7
Processor - QuadCore 2.0Ghz
Memory - 2GB RAM+
Video Card - A video card with 512MB of VRAM and one of the following chipsets: NVIDIA GeForce GTX260; ATI Raedeon 4870
HDD Space - 9GB
Soundcard - Soundcard with DirectX 10 compatibility
DirectX - DirectX 10
Disc Drive - 16X CD/DVD Drive


so, this must pretty much match with the final game's requirements.

Source: 1up


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 1, 2010)

Gears of War 3 delayed until Fall 2011


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 5, 2010)

According to the Amazon and GameStop product listings, Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete will hit the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 on October 26 priced at $39.99. The new product was not listed by either retailer for release on the PC.

According to the game’s box art, the Complete edition of Grand Theft Auto: IV will contain the top-rated game as well as previously released downloadable mission expansions The Lost and Damned and The Ballad of Gay Tony, which have been since bundled into the Episodes from Liberty City pack.

-gamespot.com


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2010)

Deathspank and Shank coming to PC and MAC

After never quite getting a straight answer as to whether or not we'd be seeing DeathSpank  on PC anytime soon, EA and Hothead have suddenly announced today that the game is coming to both PCs and Macs later this month, on October 26.

DeathSpank is currently available for pre-order on Steam. By pre-ordering, you'll save 10%, dropping the $14.99 price down to $13.49. Or, you can instead pre-order the "Shank and 'Spank" bundle, which includes both DeathSpank and Klei Entertainment's Shank, the latter of which is also coming to Steam on October 26. The bundle will save you 15%, so you'll pay $25.48 for the two games instead of $29.98.

"Bringing the game to PC and Mac was a direct response to the repeated requests by our fans and we are thrilled that DeathSpank has become so popular and such a phenomenon, ensuring that we can fulfill those requests," said Hothead Games' director of game development Vlad Ceraldi. "The humor, story and core gameplay elements in DeathSpank were all inspired by some of our favorite PC games." 

-1up.com


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 8, 2010)

H.A.W.X. 2 is coming for PC and WII on 12th of November.

Source


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2010)

Duke Nukem Forever Gameplay

I found it hilarious. Especially the blackboard drawing and the last scene after he beats the boss.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 13, 2010)

^ is it really krow? or am I Hallucinating things!? 

Okay.. shocker here. GT5 Release has been pushed to Holiday season. Both in UK and US regions.

Gran Turismo 5 Release Update – PlayStation Blog

Bad Sony.


----------



## sasuke (Oct 14, 2010)

hey Medal of honor released on 12 oct. wat do u guys think about it??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

^ join us in this thread. We are going to have a great time there 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/131562-medal-honor-discussion.html


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2010)

MOH blocks PSJailbreak

The free ride is over - at least for now. Yesterday's US release of Medal of Honor confirms that Sony has nullified the piracy-enabling PSJailbreak by locking the code to the new 3.42 firmware. While "backups" of the game are now circulating the internet, the game is completely unplayable with the hack as is. 

Sony's response to the Jailbreak has been measured, but effective. Within a week of the open source PSGroove implementation arriving online, the platform holder released firmware 3.42, closing the USB exploit - effectively locking out hackers from running pirated games and unauthorised code from the PlayStation Network. 

The later firmware 3.50 locks down the PS3 still further, with what appears to be a "white list" of approved USB devices added to the system. This locks out all non-approved, non-storage-based USB devices, and has resulted in some controller incompatibilities. 

Sony operates on a longer lead time when it comes to physically duplicating game discs, so recent hits like Castlevania: Lords of Shadow and Enslaved: Odyssey to the West remained vulnerable to Jailbreak piracy. However, the release of Medal of Honor demonstrates that all levels of Sony's operation have now caught up in the efforts to prevent piracy.

Read More


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 15, 2010)

The patch may be out in few days just like it was done for PSP


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2010)

PSP go price dropped by 200$. Amazon is shipping it with a tag of 199$.. Which will include 3 free digital games, SOCOM, Ratchet and Clank, Little Big Planet PSP.

Amazon.com


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 17, 2010)

Age of Empires Enters Closed beta.


Microsoft has announce that Age of Empires Online, their upcoming persistent online PC strategy game, has entered the closed beta phase. 

You can head over to the game's official website to sign up for the beta. While there, you'll also find the PC system requirements to play the game, along with a brief description of what to expect from it. Unlike the previous Age of Empires titles, Age of Empires Online is going for a more "approachable" (read: mainstream) style, with players taking control of their own "constantly evolving empire" in a persistent online game world. 

As for signing up for the beta, only a few restrictions apply: You have to be at least 18 years old, you need an Xbox Live gamertag (a free Silver account will due), and it's only available in North America and European regions. Also keep in mind that since this is a closed beta, there's no guarantee you'll get in -- if you're interested, you just have to throw your name in the hat and hope it gets plucked out.

-1up.com

Follow the link and register for closed beta access. 

Beta Sign-up | Age of Empires Online


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 17, 2010)

[youtube]cYJp95LUh-Q[/youtube]

Gamefest video of gt5 has been released. 
One word.. It just blew my pants off. This game is going to be epic

Note: Watch in fullscreen


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 21, 2010)

*Force Unleashed II PC specs 
*
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or AMD Athlon X2 5200+
Memory: 2 GB RAM
Video: 256 MB Video Memory with Shader 3.0 support – ATI Radeon HD 2600 / NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
Hard disk space: 10GB + 1GB Swapfile
Operating system: Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista SP2, or Windows 7
Sound: 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible Audio Device
DirectX: DirectX 9.0c (March 2009)
And here’s your recommended lot:
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.8 GHz or AMD Athlon X2 6000+
Video: 256 MB Video Memory with Shader 3.0 support – ATI Radeon HD 4800 / NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II releases next Tuesday in the US and next Friday in the UK.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 26, 2010)

Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit Demo is out on PSN, XBL. Go get it guys.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 26, 2010)

Excellent! Getting it now. Seems to be a 1.5GB download for XBL, dam that's huge.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 27, 2010)

^ post impressions after playing


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 27, 2010)

Really want to see whether Hot Pursuit brings back the fun of NFS MW


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 27, 2010)

PlaySation Phone pictures by engadget...

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/10/engadgetpspphone7-1288145212.jpg


Read the full article and catch more pictures here...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 1, 2010)

It doesn't happen often, but occasionally videogame-related news can be nothing less than tragic. A 22-year-old mother in Jacksonville, Florida plead guilty this week to second-degree murder after she shook her baby to death for interrupting her FarmVille session.

According to the Florida Times-Union (via Huffington Post), the mother, Alexandra V. Tobias, told investigators she became angry after her 3-month-old baby started crying while she was playing FarmVille on Facebook. Tobias further explained to investigators that after she shook her baby once, she "smoked a cigarette to compose herself and then shook him again." She also said the baby may have hit his head during the shaking.

*www.1up.com/media?id=3856542&type=lg


Tobias now faces a potential sentence of life in prison, although state guidelines call for a sentence of 25 to 50 years. The sentencing hearing is scheduled for December.


-1up.com

F.E.A.R. 3 Has a release date.

The latest entry in the F.E.A.R franchise now has a release date and pre-order bonuses.

Warner Bros. announced that the shooter will be out in March, with Best Buy and GameStop offering in-game weapons. Amazon is offering a 12-page comic book.

Best Buy's weapons is "The Shreadder," which is a sidearm developed for Armacham Technologies' elite guard. The Hammer is a sidearm as well.

F.E.A.R 3 will be out March 22.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2010)

^^poor kid....

nice to hear that F.E.A.R 3 is going to be out soon
now i only wish that it should carry the same mojo level that F.EA.R .1 gave us all


----------



## tkin (Nov 2, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It doesn't happen often, but occasionally videogame-related news can be nothing less than tragic. A 22-year-old mother in Jacksonville, Florida plead guilty this week to second-degree murder after she shook her baby to death for interrupting her FarmVille session.
> 
> According to the Florida Times-Union (via Huffington Post), the mother, Alexandra V. Tobias, told investigators she became angry after her 3-month-old baby started crying while she was playing FarmVille on Facebook. Tobias further explained to investigators that after she shook her baby once, she "smoked a cigarette to compose herself and then shook him again." She also said the baby may have hit his head during the shaking.
> 
> ...


I wonder what she was smoking .................


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

ViaCom to sell Harmonix

Viacom, the parent company of "Rock Band" developer harmonix. Recently announced that it is going to sell the development house.

Harmonix created Guitar Hero franchise when it was with Activision, after Activision sold Harmonix to Viacom, they developed Rock Band, Dance Central.

read more


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 12, 2010)

has COD Black Ops PC version released and whats the cost?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

I think PC version is not out yet, in India.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 13, 2010)

oho! more waiting.....................


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

GT5 has a release date.

Yes. I posted many release dates in our very own news channel. But this release date seems serious.

According to the official US PlayStation blog, the game will release on November 24. In US and PAL regions simultaneously.

Gran Turismo 5 Release Date Confirmed for November 24th, 2010 – PlayStation Blog


==========

This isn't much of a news, but rather an info.

It seems like 149$ kinect that MS is sellings us only takes 59$ for prodcution, according to EET times.

take a look


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

Alright I found this thread buried down and no one cared to bump it so I am again bumping it to make it our news source from various sites.
Here it is

Developers of Mortal Combat are giving all the mortal combat games ever released.
Source

New Mass Effect Novel is Annonced

New Portal 2 trailer introduces Aperture's consumer grade turrets

Witcher 2 System Requirements revealed.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2011)

@gameranand You posted *Wither*

And looks like I might have to upgrade a little to play it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 6, 2011)

Man I thought this thread was dead!..good thing gameranand saved it!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

EA returns to Baseball

Dragon Age II Sales Top 1 Million

Black Ops' Escalation DLC outed


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 sales are really inflicted by dragon age origins story line likewise MASS EFFECT 3 is going to be more than 2 million within 1 month of sale .

The epilogue of MASS EFFECT is third part , coming for everyone !


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2011)

*COD vs. BF3 marketing war to cost $200m*

*EA: Battlefield 3 Designed to Take Down Call of Duty*
Seems like war between EA and Activision is on for best FPS.

*Official StarCraft II mods released*
Left 2 Die, Starjeweled, Aiur Chef out now.

*Epic rules out Infinity Blade on Android*

*NGP launch unaffected by quake after all*
Its a good news after all.

*Super Meat Boy sells 600000 copies, with two-thirds on PC platform*

*German website confirms Red Dead Redemption PC version, DirectX 11 and 3D?*

*F1 2011 Release Date Announced, Now up for Pre-order*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

*THQ on the future of Homefront*

*Resistance 3 beta bundled with SOCOM 4*

*Get Your Name in BioShock Infinite*
BioShock Infinite developer Irrational Games has started a new promotion offering one lucky fan a chance to have his or her name appear in the game

*PSP maintains lead over 3DS in Japan*

*Resistance 3 demo is PS Plus exclusive*
Multiplayer sampler due soon. 

*DOWII Dark Angels free for US CE only*
European Collectors pay for DLC.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 9, 2011)

is LA Noire releasing for PC? or it will only be out for consoles like RDR??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, console only game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope RDR makes it to the PC. I love any Western settings.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 9, 2011)

^ +1. There are very few western shooters out there. I hope it makes it to PC someday.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

There is a rumor that it will come to PC. Can't say for sure. I posted the link above.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

Check out some pc release dates.

*Link*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

*Buy Dungeon Siege III, get DS1, DS2 free*
Square details Steam-only offer.
Steam guys I guess good news for you.

S*ony CEO: DS is a "babysitting tool"*
Wii and 360 are "running out of steam".
Not my words these are Sony CEO's.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2011)

PSP out performing 3DS in japan 

The PSP sold 58,075 units last week, up from 51,095 the week before that.
The 3DS, on the other hand, dropped from 50,710 to 42,979. It's now sold 836,000 units in the country since launch on 26th February.

Here's the full chart:

    PSP: 58,075
    3DS: 42,979
    PlayStation 3: 27,453
    DS: 19,901
    Wii: 10,249
    PlayStation 2: 1,996
    Xbox 360: 1,789

Source


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

*Disgaea 4 arriving for PS3 in September*

*Dirt 3 RC car pack for $300 pulls up at GameStop*
Specialty retailer lists top-tier edition of May 24-dated racing game; 1/16 model of Ken Block Gymkhana Fiesta included in pack.


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2011)

13.5k for a model car? This world is about to end.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> 13.5k for a model car? This world is about to end.


This is for the crazy fans of that game. For me I would rather buy something good from it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Deus EX - Human Revolution releasing in august,somebody give me time machine.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ Please also mention the source of your news.

*Rumor: Free-to-Play Games Coming to Xbox Live*

*Watch Portal 2's Co-op Mode*
Looks like we got multiplayer in Portal 2. I am sure *ico* would be damn happy with this.

*Bizarre staff recall Activision closure*

*TF2 community raises $430,000 for Japan*
Looks like game is making money for charity.
*New Red Dead Redemption DLC next week*
Pre- order is available to all


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

*Capcom crafting Dragon's Dogma for 2012*

*Tiger Woods 12 breaks series records*

*Ubisoft unveils PowerUp Heroes for Kinect*
"Full body combat game" out in June. 

*L.A. Noire has five hours of cutscenes*

Bilson: Homefront is "not a 71"
THQ exec dismisses Metacritic score.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

Alright NEWS TIME

*PlayStation 3 sales hit 50 million, Move ships 8 Million*
Sony's console reaches milestone four months after Microsoft.

*PAX Prime 2011 registration opens*

*3DS surplus deliberate - Nintendo*

*THQ to rename Metro 2034?*


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 18, 2011)

^^
lol, i didn't know there was metro 2034 in making


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

Well you won't know untill you listen to NEWS 
so NEWS TIME 

Fable III PC not a 'half-done port' - Report

*Blizzard hiring for 'Unannounced Game Title'*

*US March game sales slip 4%, DS top Hardware*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 18, 2011)

Fable 3 might delight RPG fans after the epic DA2 phail. 
And can't wait for Metro 2034.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I am waiting for Fable 3 but IMHO it is not appropriate to say that DA2 is a fail. I like this game I don't hate it. Well of course its not a epic as DAO but still its kinda good and I really do enjoy it with all its glory.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2011)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 going to be multi-platform supporting

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 multi-platform News - PC - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2011)

*Portal sells nearly 4 million*

*THQ registers 'Metro 2033 Last Light' Domain Names*

*PSP Go is Dead*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2011)

*Might & Magic: Heroes VI delayed*

*Fable III PC to launch on Steam and GFWL*
Pre-order bonuses revealed.

*New DLC announced for The Settlers 7*


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> *Portal sells nearly 4 million*



ps. for the headline skimmers. this no. is without counting the steam sales 


_


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2011)

*Microsoft not ready to talk new hardware*
Focus is on record 360 sales, Kinect.

*Jurassic Park confirmed for Xbox 360*

*Lovefilm responds to PS3 identity theft*

*Largest ever Lineage II update announced*
Level 99! Top-tier classes! Old-world revamp!


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Been a long time huh

*C$1 billion suit filed against Sony*

*$20 Wii greatest hits, $150 Mario Kart Bundle Confirmed*

*Homefront ships 2.6 million, THQ loses $136.1 Million*

*Metro 2034 becomes Metro: Last Light*


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

This is highly interesting: Far Cry 2 for 25/-
eBay India: Far Cry 2 PC DVD Game (item 140544033638 end time 04-Jun-2011 07:02:07 IST)


----------



## DigitalDude (May 5, 2011)

^^
pretty damn sure that's counterfeit  reported the item.


_


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^
> pretty damn sure that's counterfeit  reported the item.
> 
> 
> _


Hot damn though, its cheaper than even lame 2d games.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

*Sony answers Congress' questions, details PSN attack*
Complete account of PlayStation Network outage offered; info stolen from all 77 million PSN accounts; no fraudulent credit card transactions reported; Anonymous possible culprit.

*Ubisoft Motion Pictures launches*
French publisher unveils studio to make TV programs and films based on video game properties.

*Resistance 3 demo rising with Battle: LA Blu-ray*
Columbia Pictures' June 14 release of alien-invasion action film will include 30-minute single-player sampler of Insomniac's PS3 FPS.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

*Anonymous members 'likely' behind PSN attack - Report*
Two "veteran" members of collective tell the Financial Times that fellow hacktivists staged devastating data breach of Sony's PlayStation Network. 

*Sony in 'final testing' for PSN return*
Electronics giant says global network and security teams undertaking "important step" toward bringing services back online; Stringer issues mea culpa.

*Sony knew PSN 'had no firewall installed' - Expert*
Purdue University's Dr. Gene Spafford tells Congressional Subcommittee that the PlayStation Network's security was outdated--and Sony was aware of it.


*Capcom posts $1.2 billion annual sales*
Resident Evil publisher's full-year sales soar 46 percent with 5 million-shippers; latest PSP Monster Hunter now Capcom's fourth best-selling game ever

*Blizzard donates $800,000 to Make-A-Wish*
Studio gives 50% of total sales of $10 in-game World of Warcraft pet to foundation serving children with life-threatening diseases.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

*PSN restoration delayed*
Sony says "internal testing" of PlayStation Network taking longer than expected due to "comprehensive system checks" and security verification.

*Hackers post limited stolen Sony info - Report*
Reuters reports info from 2,500 2001 sweepstakes entrants was briefly posted on "outdated" website Thursday before being taken down.

*Sony to gift PSN users two free games*
Choose from a list of PS3, PSP titles.

*Foo Fighters DLC for Rock Band 3*
Four tracks from Grohl and co next week.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

*Rift 7-day free trial now available*
Recruit friends to earn MMO reward.

*Microsoft to buy Skype for $8.5 billion*
Will support Kinect and Xbox 360. 

*World of Warcraft subscribers decrease*
12 million pre-Cataclysm, 11.4 million now.


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 11, 2011)

Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D starting body count June 28 - News at GameSpot
Resident Evil 5 3DS Announced


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

*Soul Calibur V Announced*
A more refined battle system promised for this 2012-released fighter.

*New 3D Tekken Movie Announced*


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

*PlayStation Network, SOE being 'phased' back online*
After three weeks, Sony announces the PlayStation 3's online service is being restored; MMORPG service also coming back.

*Gears of War 3 Epic Edition revealed*
What's inside the Collector's Edition?

*Valve not planning Source Engine 2*


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2011)

*Guild Wars 2 beta this year - NCsoft*
And a full release in 2012.

*THQ insists it now rivals EA, Activision*
Ah we got a new player in the town. 

*Disney wants "Seal Team 6" trademark*


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 19, 2011)

No Half life at E3. read it at IGN. can't find the link now.
so sad to hear this


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2011)

^^ See the thread E3 Discussion. You will find the link.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 19, 2011)

^^
i don't want the link. i've read it. i wanted to post it here.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> i don't want the link. i've read it. i wanted to post it here.


Oh OK.

*BioWare to move away from sci-fi/fantasy?*
BioWare is considering moving away from its traditional sci-fi and fantasy roots and dipping its toes in more realistic waters, according to found Greg Zeschuk.

*Lay-offs at SOCOM/MAG studio*
33 staff reported redundant at Zipper.

*Latest Street Fighter X Tekken teaser*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 20, 2011)

First screenshot for Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 released | PlayStation University | www.psuni.com

*www.psuni.com/wp-content/uploads/wppa/8560.jpg

That's powered on CE3. Looks just like C2, meaning, damn awesome.


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

Anyone playing witcher 2? Worth the purchase?

CE3? lets see what they do with it.


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Anyone playing witcher 2? Worth the purchase?


It should be in Witcher Thread. Well yes its a damn good game and worth purchase according to everyone who has played it. Cyborg47 has played it and had posted his experience in that thread.

*Mortal Kombat Online Pass Waived*
NetherRealm Studios announces that anyone can play Mortal Kombat online while the PlayStation Store is down.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2011)

SPOILER ALERT!

2 Brand New Bits Of
Duke Nukem Forever
Gameplay.


> Playr, a british gaming show that is
> now on youtube have shown of 2
> brand new Duke Nukem Forever
> gameplays. There are 2 more coming
> so stay tuned.


SOURCE-
2 Brand New Bits Of Duke Nukem Forever Gameplay | N4G


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2011)

*Carmageddon website counting down to June 1*
Apparent Square Enix teaser campaign signals announcement for new entry in car-combat franchise coming next week.

*Toshiyuki Takahashi leaves Hudson Soft*
Public face for company under the alias of Master Higgins and Takahashi Meijin leaves after 29 years of service.

*Sony's Greek website hacked*


----------



## Moon_Raven (May 26, 2011)

Kojima Productions to have “some surprises” for pre-E3 Konami event next week

*Contest: Win Three Copies of Dirt 3 (INDIA ONLY)*

Resistance 3 Release Date Announced


----------



## tkin (May 26, 2011)

Moon_Raven said:


> Kojima Productions to have “some surprises” for pre-E3 Konami event next week
> 
> *Contest: Win Three Copies of Dirt 3 (INDIA ONLY)*
> 
> Resistance 3 Release Date Announced


Fix the top url.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 27, 2011)

Assassin's Creed: Revelazioni

Damn, voice actor of E(t)zio's ossum. And DAMMNNN! Can't wait.

But, old arse.


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

*Catherine has "topless female demons"*
Well looks like we got some real mature content. 

*Is video game addiction causing divorce?*
Married fellas who are gamers.....BEWARES ...  

*GRIN reveals Square Enix "betrayal"*
LOL..


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Assassin's Creed: Revelazioni
> 
> Damn, voice actor of E(t)zio's ossum. And DAMMNNN! Can't wait.
> 
> But, old arse.


Yes, at last.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]EdlA__Sv1VU[/YOUTUBE]

Looks like ye'r _comrades_ (Russian style) will become mutants too. Looks better than the first.


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

DLC or new game? *goes to loot bank to add another GTX580 and 16GB RAM*


----------



## gameranand (Jun 1, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> DLC or new game? *goes to loot bank to add another GTX580 and 16GB RAM*


No its not a DLC its a New Game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2011)

@tkin: GTX 580, you gonaa haz nao? Damn.


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @tkin: GTX 580, you gonaa haz nao? Damn.


Me will haz a lot of stuff, lets see what Witcher 2 Ubersampling can do.



gameranand said:


> No its not a DLC its a New Game.


Hmm, I can haz GTX580 Tri sli? (jking)

PS: Metro 2033 was the only game that scaled really well with tri sli.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2011)

Many new Capcom games coming up

Capcom Prepares for its Next Generation - PS3 News at IGN


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2011)

Guys Epic Game's Website and forum got hacked and information were stolen.
Source
*Left 4 Dead creator's new FPS is "wild"*


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2011)

*Valve Attending Gamescom*
Finally a good news. I hope they reveal something about Half Life series or Source Engine 2.

*Trials Evolution won't use Kinect*


----------



## vickybat (Aug 21, 2011)

*Gaming News Channel*

I think there should be a thread like this in the gamerz section so that posters can post tit bit news from the gaming world and don't have to open a new thread every time now and then.

There are tons of articles out there and deserve a separate thread but there are lot lot others which fit perfectly in this one.


I hope this will be appreciated by all members(gamerz) of tdf.

I'll start first:

*Sony Respects Gamers*



> *Requiring a constant Internet connection to play an offline game, and paying to unlock on disk content is disrespectful to gamers. These are dirty tactics by publishers—but what about the console manufactures? Well, there’s one thing that Nintendo and Microsoft do that shows a severe lack of respect to everyone that buys their consoles. That leaves Sony, here’s one thing they’ve done with the PS3, PSP, and PS Vita that shows they respect their customers.
> 
> That one thing is making consoles region free. This is an important, but often overlooked feature. Region locking sucks because it’s like you don’t fully own the console. If you have a legit copy of a game then it should work, no matter what country it’s from.*


----------



## vickybat (Aug 22, 2011)

*Uncharted 3 vs gears of war 3.*

*Which will be crowned best console game ever made?*


----------



## vickybat (Aug 26, 2011)

*PS3 passes 22m European sales*


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2011)

Hard Reset
[YOUTUBE]XoEULxM3K0U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]488L20UXUKU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vickybat (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ Nice info there faun. I found some more:



> _Hard Reset is a PC-exclusive FPS from The Flying Wild Hog[1], a Polish developer that is made up from members of the team behind Bulletstorm (from People Can Fly), and former developers from CD Projekt Red and City Interactive[2].
> 
> In development since April 2009, the game will feature a cyberpunk plot. It draws inspiration from William Gibson, Neal Stephenson, and Philip K. Dick (especially Blade Runner in story). In gameplay, Doom and Serious Sam are the main inspirations; explosive barrels and large hordes of enemies will be prominent within the game. There will be no multi-player.[3]
> 
> Hard Reset is scheduled for release in September 2011._


----------



## KDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

Did anyone try Angry Anna ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2011)

Guys, I really want to post this video here 


Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3

Although the vid is old but I just love it 




[YOUTUBE]XqbKRZjtEZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Aug 27, 2011)

^i love modern warfare series coz i can play it 1366x768 with everything high without fps drop.

Where i can't play world at war smoothly.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]c_cCsFU6pak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZaaKFVECOQo[/YOUTUBE]

Looks epic


----------



## Sarath (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jzQPZUMqd_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vickybat (Sep 1, 2011)

*Sony’s 3D Visor To Change 3D Forever. 750-Inch Screen Mounted on Your Head*

So finally its releasing. Will change visual interactivity forever. This is what sony is and always was known for........*(INNOVATION).*


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2011)

Spacemarine


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2011)

Hard Reset gameplay
[YOUTUBE]NTBIr6937Fk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2011)

horry ****, EA Origin summer sale 40% off of the Indian MRP (typically Rs999) on the titles 

Offer is on PC games only, sweet.

*drh1.img.digitalriver.com/DRHM/Storefront/Company/ea/images/home/feature/APACSummerSale2011_690x330_IN

Ends on 18 Sept

A steal IMO.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 13, 2011)

Good news for console lovers-
Crysis - Announcement Trailer (PlayStation 3) - GameSpot Video


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 30, 2011)

> Since we're heading into the busiest time of the year for game releases, this month’s Big in India news roundup will focus on upcoming games and the various preorder promotions being carried out around them in India.
> 
> Preorder Uncharted 3, win a PlayStation Vita, Bravia LCD TV
> 
> ...



Looks like indian gaming scenery is developing.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 30, 2011)

Well since this has not yet been posted I am posting just for the record
Battlefield 3 Beta and Battlelog: First Impressions


----------



## ashintomson (Oct 1, 2011)

trackmania 2 canyon released on pc ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2011)

ashintomson said:


> trackmania 2 canyon released on pc ?



Yes it is out.
refer here =
Trackmania 2: Canyon released | PC Gamer


----------



## sensesss (Oct 12, 2011)

* Our new game  for android is now live*
*check out the video*
[YOUTUBE]1-_3LQ-Q158[/YOUTUBE]

*market.android.com/details?id=com.gamescorpion.melinasconquest&pli=1


----------



## sasuke (Oct 13, 2011)

Gaming Event gonna be held at Bandra.

for more info GeForce Lan - NVIDIA


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome to the future> 
Next gen Square Enix engine 
In pictures: Next gen Square Enix engine vs real life | Game Development | News by Develop


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

Complete GTA collection for *$12.49*, if anyone's interested: 

Grand Theft Auto The Complete Package - Buy and download on GamersGate


----------



## Alok (Oct 21, 2011)

^^Nice but i have all of them

*Ezio Auditore De Firanze Coming to Soul Caliber V*
[youtube]l9OcC6RuYpA[/youtube]


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

Will this prompt devs to stop making games for 360? 


*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Leaked on X360 10 Days Before Official Release | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming*


----------



## RBX (Nov 12, 2011)

Assassin's Creed Revelations for Xbox 360 released/leaked ?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2011)

game getting leaked before actual release date is probably the distributors fault.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> Will this prompt devs to stop making games for 360?
> 
> 
> *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Leaked on X360 10 Days Before Official Release | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming*



One word answer. No. Because this is not the first time it has happened.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 13, 2011)

A nice read-
Modern Warfare 3 v Battlefield 3 â€“ the reviews roundup | Technology | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2011)

NSFW, just had to post it because it's so awesome !



Spoiler



*apikabu.ru/img_n/2011-10_2/mdq.jpg


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2011)

Return of DRM-free games???

GOG.com's Plan for the Future Gets Some News! - General discussion - Forum - - GOG.com

What to say about this guys? 

Fact: Women who play online games have more sex


Here's the infographic:-



Spoiler



*www.blogcdn.com/blog.games.com/media/2011/11/gamehous-harris-infographic2.jpg


----------



## Alok (Nov 19, 2011)

Bully 2 after max payne 3
We May Get Bully 2 After Max Payne 3 - News - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 19, 2011)

Now that was what I was waiting for. Hope the port is better because the Original bully port was #fail


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 22, 2011)

Batman Arkham City is Now Available on Steam in North and South America! Other regions will release soon, please check the game page for more details.




> No escape from Arkham City…the sprawling mega-prison in the heart of Gotham City, home to its most violent thugs and infamous super villains. With the lives of the innocent at stake, only one man can save them and bring justice to the streets of Gotham City… Batman.




News - New Release - Batman Arkham City


----------



## Alok (Feb 1, 2012)

Mortal Kombat Arcade Collection out on PC.
Mortal Kombat Arcade Kollection PC is out now on GamersGate | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2012)

Doom 4?
Are These Really Doom 4 Screenshots?


----------



## Alok (Mar 3, 2012)

^Yeah, i listened that game is canceled.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 3, 2012)

^^me too. but it seems it will see the light of day.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

No game is not cancelled.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VMmvwW7Ddeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2012)

Prey 2 reportedly canceled - GameSpot.com


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2012)

The scariest game is making a comeback in a new clothing, and its called _Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs_. Frictional Games is not making the sequel, instead it has been handed over to *thechineseroom*, the studio behind the Korsakovia and more popular, Dear Esther.

*Source*


Hopefully, they won't disappoint.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Prey 2 reportedly canceled - GameSpot.com



Noooooo. Worst news this year regarding games.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

A new Halo will be coming soon 


Halo Infinity domain names registered - GameSpot.com




> Halo 4 is on the horizon, and if new registered domain names are any indication, Microsoft may also be planning something related to Halo Infinity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





India-set Assassin's Creed on Ubisoft's radar - GameSpot.com



> ACIII creative director says he would "love" to make a franchise entry set in the Raj; World War II, feudal Japan, and Egypt the "worst settings."
> 
> Assassin's Creed III is set in Colonial America, and a future installment in the series could have gamers slitting throats in Colonial India. Speaking to the Official Xbox Magazine, Assassin's Creed III creative director Alex Hutchinson said Ubisoft is excited about the prospect of bringing the franchise to that country.


Full news on the page 



and a  New ME 3 DLC coming

Free Mass Effect 3: Extended Cut coming this summer - GameSpot.com




> Fans cried out, and BioWare listened. Today, the company announced Mass Effect 3: Extended Cut, a free download that will offer gamers "deeper insights into how their personal journey concludes."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> India-set Assassin's Creed on Ubisoft's radar - GameSpot.com


It would be fail without a large mustachio


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2012)

What EA is up to?

Dead Space 3, Need For Speed: Most Wanted 2 revealed by Retailer?


*gamingbolt.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/need-for-speed.jpg




> The game (NFS MW2) is not yet confirmed obviously, but you can be sure it is real because BT Games has been right in the past. They’re a South African retailer with any disregard for NDAs.
> 
> It looks like the game should be announced soon or at E3, considering there’s just 2 months to go.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2012)

Halo 4 coming to XBOX this November!!!!!1111!!!!!


Halo 4 to hit XBOX 360 on Nov 6, 2012 - Video Games | Games Reviews Online in India - Video Games | Games Reviews Online in India


Wish I had a Xbox


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 18, 2012)

Most Wanted 2 ....Yeh most Played NFS Ever !!!


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2012)

Batman voice actor Kevin Conroy is working on a game. he told that game hasn't a title yet, but a "number".

Guess if number is 3, it may be a sequel to Arkham City.


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2012)

sad
38 Studios lays off entire staff | The Verge


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2012)

They gave up very soon.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 26, 2012)

This is really sad


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2012)

All future Crytek games will be free-to-play - GameSpot.com

Medal of Honor Warfighter gets military-only edition - GameSpot.com


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> All future Crytek games will be free-to-play - GameSpot.com
> 
> Medal of Honor Warfighter gets military-only edition - GameSpot.com



So I'm guessing Crysis 3 will be something of a "forced-by-EA" game. I don't think Crytek are interested in doing this. Let's see how this game turns out. Bad reviews won't be surprising.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> So I'm guessing Crysis 3 will be something of a "forced-by-EA" game. I don't think Crytek are interested in doing this. Let's see how this game turns out. Bad reviews won't be surprising.



They said its after Crysis 3, or after their last boxed release, still got Homefront 2 and Ryse, remember?. And I think its just for the PC gaming they're going free to play with, obviously console f2p is pretty complicated $hit.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Free Releases: Worlds of Ultima 1 & 2 - General discussion - Forum - - GOG.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2012)

EA confirms Need for Speed movie for 2014  

What do you think?


----------



## Alok (Jun 23, 2012)

Something like fast and furious, will see.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

Car customisation confirmed for Need for Speed Most Wanted


----------



## Alok (Jul 7, 2012)

^ it was obvious necessary for most wanted. As in previous game


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2012)

Feature: Skyrim's next DLC: What we want to see - ComputerAndVideoGames.com

Halo 4 Info Blowout: Ranking System, Piggyback Rides & More


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2012)

After Max Payne 3 saw the light this year, another great news is that Grid 2 is under active development and will release after F1 2012.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 9, 2012)

Steam Summer Sale Preview Leaked

Banks should approve loans for Steam sale.

Website Bronasium has leaked what is purported to be the entire list of the Steam Summer Sale offering. The list (so far) only includes details on daily deals and collection packs, and not discounts on individual titles which is also a huge part of the summer sale. The list is below:

    Here's a list of the indie bundles that will be on sale during the event, prices pending...


Day 1: Anomaly Warzone Earth, The Baconing, Cave Story+, EDGE, Lone Survivor.
        Day 2: Botanicula, E.Y.E, Oil Rush, Splice, Universe Sandbox,
        Day 3: Bit Trip Beat, Braid, Bunch of Heroes, Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet, Runespell Overture,
        Day 4: A Valley Without Wind, Atom Zombie Smasher, Blocks that Matter, Sanctum, Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP,
        Day 5: Audio Surf, Gemini Rue, Greed Corp, Tiny Bang Story, Ys: The Oath in Felghana
        Day 6: Awesome, Defcon, Space Chem, Ticket to Ride, Trauma
        Day 7: Avadon, Dungeons of Dredmor, Qube, Vessel, Zombie Driver
        Day 8: Demolition Inc, Hoard, Sol Exodus, Swords and Soldiers HD, Wings of Prey,
        Day 9: Capsized, Jamestown, Revenge of the Titans, VVVVVV, Zeno Clash
        Day 10: All Zombies Must Die, Beat Hazard, Bit trip Runner, Eufloria, Machinarium
        Day 11: Hydrophobia, Orion: Dino Beatdown, Star Ruler, Waveform, World of Goo

    Other confirmed bundles:

        1C Collection Pack
        Adam's Venture Complete Bundle Retail
        Anno 2070 Pack
        Batman Arkham Asylum, Batman Arkham City and Batman Gotham City Imposters Bundle
        Bethesda Collection (BRINK, Fallout New Vegas, Skyrim, Hunted)
        Bioshock Franchise Pack
        BIT.TRIP.BEAT Bundle
        BIT.TRIP.RUNNER Bundle
        Carpe Fulger Bundle (Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale, Chantelise, Fortune Summoners)
        Civilization Collection
        Command and Conquer Franchise
        Dawn of War Franchise Pack
        Dead Island Complete
        Duke Nukem Bundle
        Foreign Legion Bundle
        Kalypso Collection (Tropico, Jagged Alliance, Airline Tycoon, etc)
        Majesty Franchise
        Paradox Collection (Magicka + dlcs, Mount and Blade, etc)
        Pendulo Adventure Pack
        Railworks 3 - Summer Sale Collection
        Red Orchestra Franchise Pack (ROW)
        S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Bundle
        Saints Row: The Third Franchise Pack
        Sniper Elite Franchise Pack
        Square Hit Collection (Hitman, Tomb Raider, Just Cause 2, Deus Ex, Deus Ex Human Revolution, Quantum Conundrum, Thief)
        Stardock Collection Pack
        Strategy First Complete Pack
        Sword of the Stars Franchise
        THQ Collection (Dawn of War, Warhammer, Stalker, Nexuiz, Darksiders, Metro 2033, etc)
        Total War: Shogun 2 Pack
        Victoria Franchise
        Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine Pack
        Wings of Prey
There is no date on when the Steam Summer Sale will kick-off. There was some speculation if the event will happen this year or not (it's supposed to have begin by now considering the past years) but Valve were quick to confirm that they are indeed working towards it. 

*me.ign.com/pictures/articles/2128/74831.jpg

Source


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 3, 2012)

Square Enix's Unreal Engine 3 Car Game -- Andriasang.com


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't know if this is real:-

[YOUTUBE]8hyIADo_iZI[/YOUTUBE]


It's saying 08.08.12...


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2012)

I hate Codemaster, all of their games have a problem, with DX11(also in DX9, but less frequently), the game would lock up the keyboard (sometimes the mouse as well), only way out is to plug out and replug the keyboard, happens with USB keyboards only and mostly with Logitech G110 keyboard(under win 7 x64), and since I meet all these criteria I couldn't play Dirt2, F1 etc, even after buying originals.
dirt 2 keyboard freeze - Google Search

Maybe I will buy a razer soon.


----------



## John4321 (Aug 4, 2012)

tkin said:


> I hate Codemaster, all of their games have a problem, with DX11(also in DX9, but less frequently), the game would lock up the keyboard (sometimes the mouse as well), only way out is to plug out and replug the keyboard, happens with USB keyboards only and mostly with Logitech G110 keyboard(under win 7 x64), and since I meet all these criteria I couldn't play Dirt2, F1 etc, even after buying originals.
> dirt 2 keyboard freeze - Google Search
> 
> Maybe I will buy a razer soon.



Have you ever tried playing with Microsoft Sidewinder X6/X4 Keyboard.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 4, 2012)

Skud said:


> Don't know if this is real:-
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8hyIADo_iZI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



It is real, Codies had been working on Grid 2 for a while now. 8.8.12 is when they'd release the gameplay trailer and some details as well.
Here's the official site,

*www.theracereturns.com


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 4, 2012)

tkin said:


> I hate Codemaster, all of their games have a problem, with DX11(also in DX9, but less frequently), the game would lock up the keyboard (sometimes the mouse as well), only way out is to plug out and replug the keyboard, happens with USB keyboards only and mostly with Logitech G110 keyboard(under win 7 x64), and since I meet all these criteria I couldn't play Dirt2, F1 etc, even after buying originals.
> dirt 2 keyboard freeze - Google Search
> 
> Maybe I will buy a razer soon.



I'm on windows 7 x64, and dx11..never faced any problem with codies' games


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> I'm on windows 7 x64, and dx11..never faced any problem with codies' games


Everyone with a Logitech G110 does, its a fantastic keyboard, but maybe time to move on, bug happens on a particular config only
dirt 3 keyboard freeze - Google Search


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2012)

May be an one off config, I have found Codies' games most stable.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Global Offensive is available for pre-order.Expecting an open beta soon.

Counterstrike: Global Offensive


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 22, 2012)

Age of Fear: The Undead King | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

It is available for free.Don't know for how long.


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2012)

Added to my account yesterday. How's the game?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 22, 2012)

Asus Hacked


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2012)

Well thats sad. Saw this in news section also.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 22, 2012)

Skud said:


> Added to my account yesterday. How's the game?



Dont know


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ah! well dumb kids calling themselves hackers. They talk about americans and go on to hack a Taiwanese company's website


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2012)

Well they hacked something.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2012)

Simply brilliant 
Here is how ArmA 3′s environment compares to its real-life location | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

Interesting news about HL3 but as developers haven't officially announced it so didn't created a thread.

*Half-Life 3 Trademark Filed by Valve*


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 4, 2013)

*m.youtube.com/watch?feature=c4-feed-u&v=yFis3jHDt_c

News bout Hl3, metal gear for pc and new deus ex game..


----------



## snap (Oct 9, 2013)

beyond two souls getting mixed reviews from critics


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2015)

Bumping a old thread but a necessary bump:


Source 2 announced


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Fr9Z760AliM[/YOUTUBE]


----------

